# Naruto Chapter 538 Discussion Thread



## HPTR Fangirl (Apr 30, 2011)

*Since no one made it*
Make predictions about the next chapter...


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

madara continues to take the chakra form gin and kin and naruto is stopped by nagato. and the zetsus attack in the dark


----------



## Judecious (Apr 30, 2011)

Naruto beats down Raikage then leaves to find madara.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Apr 30, 2011)

I have a feeling Naruto is going to get his butt whooped. He's thinking that he's stronger than everyone combined in the war and he needs to get knocked down to reality. Or maybe Kishi is just going to make him be Goku from here on out.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 30, 2011)

Naruto Senju said:


> I have a feeling Naruto is going to get his butt whooped. He's thinking that he's stronger than everyone combined in the war and he needs to get knocked down to reality. Or maybe Kishi is just going to make him be Goku from here on out.



won't happen he will be goku


----------



## vered (Apr 30, 2011)

madara  will start the sealing process,naruto and killerbee will perhaps meet with nagato and itachi and perhaps tsunade and raikage in the mix.
and perhaps ,just perhaps an appearance by sasuke


----------



## Jak N Blak (Apr 30, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi FINALLY enter the scene


----------



## Lovely (Apr 30, 2011)

I am confused. Does this mean we'll have to wait until the next Wednesday to get spoilers for 538? Or do we get the chapter this upcoming week?

I predict Naruto getting sidetracked by an edo tensei, maybe Itachi or Nagato, and we'll either get more Madara plotting or Gaara.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 30, 2011)

Naruto Senju said:
			
		

> I have a feeling Naruto is going to get his butt whooped. He's thinking that he's stronger than everyone combined in the war and he needs to get knocked down to reality. Or maybe Kishi is just going to make him be Goku from here on out.



Agreed.

Naruto needs to lose one more time in this manga, and it's probably going to be now. The manga still needs to reach a true level of despair, one that is so deep there seems to be no redemption. At the moment, there is still hope, as Naruto and KB are coming. We have to see them fail in order to reach a level where the hero is really worth it.

The good guys are screwed at the moment. Naruto and KB arriving will change nothing.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 30, 2011)

Lovely said:


> I am confused. Does this mean we'll have to wait until the next Wednesday to get spoilers for 538? Or do we get the chapter this upcoming week?


Next Wednesday we just got the chapter really early.


----------



## Off the Wall (Apr 30, 2011)

Shikaku will give new orders and strategies based on the new situation. We'll go from there.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 30, 2011)

You really can't predict what's going to happen now lol.


----------



## Judecious (May 1, 2011)

Naruto Senju said:


> I have a feeling Naruto is going to get his butt whooped. He's thinking that he's stronger than everyone combined in the war and he needs to get knocked down to reality. Or maybe Kishi is just going to make him be Goku from here on out.



Naruto losing at this point isn't happening.

then the whole point of his last training arc would be pointless.

lol pika smh


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 1, 2011)

I am also wondering about getting a chapter in the upcoming days...

Anyway, I predict that all the divisions will get an udpate of the situation and be assigned new strategies to deal with the enemy. Also predicting that Naruto and Bee will be met by A and Tsunade.

I also hope to see Madara getting started in extracting Kin-Gin's chakra. I can bet this is what will have him busy for a while in the arc while the action continues, unless he figures it out quicker.


----------



## Chaelius (May 1, 2011)

The moon falls killing everyone in the world, 10 million years later the dinosaurs rule the land.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 1, 2011)

its going to be a free for all.

Madara + Heretical Statue VS Kabuto + Edo tensei zombies VS Naruto and Bee.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (May 1, 2011)

i predict  naruto owns raikage


----------



## blacksword (May 1, 2011)

I predict Kakashi is to keep hiding behind the tree


----------



## Ferno (May 1, 2011)

Unless Sasuke is reserved until after the war, either him or Gaara will take to the panels, given that we had such a anti-climax with Gedo Mazou, and Kishi must keep up the pace, and it's the second part of the war so it only makes sense that we get the real shit now.


----------



## Krauser-tan (May 1, 2011)

Raikage and Tsunade vs naruto and bee.

The zombie kages take action against gaara and company.


----------



## Penance (May 1, 2011)

War night 1...


----------



## Skywalker (May 1, 2011)

Badass shit during the night.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 1, 2011)

Hopefully a death caused by badass shit.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 1, 2011)

Madara tells Kabuto to withdraw his Edo Tensei for the night and save his strength for tomorrow when they are going to crush the Ninja alliance Kabuto agrees to it

The Divisional Commanders wonder why everything has gone quiet they decide to hold position and wait for further orders and heal those wounded and let the Division rest from all of the fighting

Naruto is alone leaving Bee behind all of  a sudden he sees A and Tsunade he stops A asks him what does he think he is doing  Naruto states he is going to end this war now A says he will not allow it any cost for him to enter the Battlefield A then activates Raiton Shroud V2 and Naruto activates SM chapter ends with Naruto and A about to battle each other.


----------



## Tyrannos (May 1, 2011)

*Chapter 538 Prediction*:   The Calm Night

As Naruto and Bee, and now Tsunade and the Raikage rushes to the battlefield, Madara has the statue absorb the Kyuubi's chakra from Kinkaku and Ginkaku.  The Shinobi forces strategize what to do next, but they are surprised attacked.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (May 2, 2011)

i honestly have no idea whats coming next. chapter was insane i dont know if thats good or bad yet. i think imma wait and read the next 3-4 chapters in one chunk.

chapter was epic


----------



## Harbour (May 2, 2011)

Raikage will meet Naruto and tell him someone about Minato!(fanboy)


----------



## Helios (May 2, 2011)

Just a question,will we have a manga this week or?


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (May 2, 2011)

Aeonius said:


> Just a question,will we have a manga this week or?



The next one we can expect is on the 11th May it's just we got this one very early.


----------



## Helios (May 2, 2011)

stockholmsyndrome said:


> The next one we can expect is on the 11th May it's just we got this one very early.



Oh...i thought as much.Thanks a lot


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 2, 2011)

Madara talks a little with Zetsu. We get an update on Sasuke's condition. He'll be ready in a day.

Divisions and groups make their plans for the night.

Kabuto says some stuff.

Chapter ends with Tsunade and Killer A confronting Naruto and Killerbee.


----------



## Garfield (inactive) (May 2, 2011)

HPTR Fangirl said:


> *Since no one made it*
> Make predictions about the next chapter...



Raikage v2 vs Rikudo mode Naruto

Yellow and blue flashes everywere, so fuckin' boss!


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 2, 2011)

I predict boring transitional chapter with nothing interesting happening. Expecting to see Bee and Naruto jumping from tree to tree, A and Tsunade heading towards them, the Alliance disscuses their new strategy and Madara unsealing Kin and Gin from the amber pot.


----------



## kuripe (May 2, 2011)

I think Bee telling Naruto he will get tired is forshadowing that when Naruto meets Raikage and Tsunade that he gets his ass handed to him because he is too tired to use rikudo mode, but then towards the end of the fight, he picks back up the powers and bust dem heads. also i think that madara is gonna sick sasuke on kabuto to test his "new powers"


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 2, 2011)

How do you think I felt about this latest chapter?


----------



## Skywalker (May 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> How do you think I felt about this latest chapter?


You'll be unfortunately disappointed next chapter.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You'll be unfortunately disappointed next chapter.



More than likely, yes. But I've been waiting for this moment since the beginning of Part II. I don't care how it ends, so long as she gets feats.


----------



## Skywalker (May 2, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> More than likely, yes. But I've been waiting for this moment since the beginning of Part II. I don't care how it ends, so long as she gets feats.


With any luck she'll show something new, this is like her last chance to get some epic shit in.

Hopefully it makes all her haters think other wise.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> With any luck she'll show something new, this is like her last chance to get some epic shit in.



It really is. If she doesn't get feats in a war, with a perfect opponent that Kabuto foreshadowed was specifically for her (with his "retaining the personalities of the Edo Tenseis to play psychological warfare on the targets" comment) and getting out of the summit room at last....I'll lose all hope for this manga.

It's do or die now.


----------



## Sci-Fi (May 2, 2011)

Would suspect Kabuto to betray Madera. Maybe a glimpse of Sasuke and Naruto in this chapter heading to the war zone.


----------



## Skywalker (May 2, 2011)

Sci-Fi said:


> Would suspect Kabuto to betray Madera. Maybe a glimpse of Sasuke and Naruto in this chapter heading to the war zone.


It's too early for Sasuke, Naruto needs to show off and get some new feats before Sasuke gets his turn.


----------



## Mang-Kun (May 2, 2011)

It will be interesting if Madara achieved his goal and completely altered the shinobi world and at the time he then rebuild a better one where 3/4 of the peoples are under the influenced of Tsuki No Me.

Only a smaller group (Most of the village of shinobi alliances) doesn't fall from the wide-range genjutsu that Madara's cast upon the moon. A couple of years have passed, the great 5 nation were totally under Madara's control. 

One by one people realized, a world without hatred and conflict? In reality, all of the people live in fear, cruelty and oppression from their new ruler that have the power equals to Rikudou Sennin.

Even in the midst of hopelessness, there is still a tiniest light of hope remain in the hand of a one man who was said were destined to change the shinobi world to it former peace, and that man is...


Naruto 


Okay, I should stop there ...


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> It's too early for Sasuke, Naruto needs to show off and get some new feats before Sasuke gets his turn.



Sasuke doesn't have to be fully featured in a chapter, a mere cameo appearance would suffice. 

I as well as a number of people are getting rather impatient.

50+ chapters is rather allot to keep a major player out of the loop.

Perhaps the wait wouldn't be so bad, if fans weren't left with a series of cliff hangers.

First it was Sasuke's FINAL Susano, which was only teased upon.

Next he obtained the EMS, another and possibly the biggest Teaser to date in the manga. 150+ chapters after it's revelation and we are as clueless about it now, as we were back then.

And finally the design of Sasuke's EMS.

Kishi really left Sasuke fans allot to look forward too, and to add insult to injury every one is getting teasers displaying their power, but Sasuke. 

You state it's too early for Sasuke, but it's been what 50+ chapters. Unless the EMS is a MAJOR, I mean MAJOR power up, there is no reason why Sasuke couldn't at least cameo appearances.

There is a problem when Sasuke gets less panel time in a span of 50 chapters, than Tenten.


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 3, 2011)

is there gonna be a chapter this week since there was the early release?


----------



## Mr Horrible (May 3, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> [sp]Sasuke doesn't have to be fully featured in a chapter, a mere cameo appearance would suffice.
> 
> I as well as a number of people are getting rather impatient.
> 
> ...



At this stage in the story, Sasuke is a major villain, combine that with the set up for a badass entrance and you're not going to see him until he wants to fight.


----------



## Hero (May 3, 2011)

Killer Bee and Naruto will meet Tsunade and the Raikage.

And the cherry on the top would be the four of them running into Madara.


----------



## Ferno (May 3, 2011)

Since the chapter that leaked online last week was supposed to be _this_ week's chapter (due to _Golden Week_), does that we'll get 538 on the 11th rather than tomorrow?


----------



## Hero (May 3, 2011)

The same thing happened the week before or other and I think we'll get it Wednesday or Thursday still


----------



## Gabe (May 3, 2011)

we should not get spoilers till next week. this last chapter was suppose to be this weeks chapter. but we got it early. i think because this chapter was suppose to be the cliffhanger for golden week but because of the week off due to the earthquake it was the one before.


----------



## Skywalker (May 3, 2011)

I'm waiting on a 100 panel chapter.


----------



## MCTDread (May 3, 2011)

Probably a great ninja (that we never heard of) from back the day that Kabuto resurrected will start assassinating random ninja at night then someone we know fight them... then we'll see what Madara plans to do next with the brothers. Or more talking between Kabuto and Madara.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 4, 2011)

hmm...by the side note i think that the next chapter will be some kind of preparation, and will end with the morning coming and sasuke finally appearing again

kishi talked about the calm before the storm, its a term vastly used but he could make a link to sasuke's raiton skills and even susanoo


----------



## Penance (May 4, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> hmm...by the side note i think that the next chapter will be some kind of preparation, and will end with the morning coming and sasuke finally appearing again
> 
> kishi talked about the calm before the storm, its a term vastly used but he could make a link to sasuke's raiton skills and even susanoo



Morning wouldn't come with Sasuke's appearance...

Maybe with Golden Naruto...


----------



## Jeαnne (May 4, 2011)

Penance said:


> Morning wouldn't come with Sasuke's appearance...
> 
> Maybe with Golden Naruto...


it will be one of the two


----------



## Sollet (May 4, 2011)

When will 538 be released?


----------



## Seraphiel (May 4, 2011)

Sollet said:


> When will 538 be released?



In a week.


----------



## FearTear (May 4, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I'm waiting on a 100 panel chapter.



Granted but each panel will have the size of a stamp


----------



## gigahd40 (May 4, 2011)

This is an early release, so no Chapter this coming wednesday. Chapter 538 will be out 11th/12th May.


----------



## Raging Bird (May 4, 2011)

Madara seals the kin-gin bros and the tentacle into GM and creates the Jyuubi and unleashes it against the allied forces.


----------



## Senjuclan (May 4, 2011)

I predict the following:

1. Ei and Tsunade reach Kirabi and Naruto. Small conversation
2. They are interrupted by Nagato, Itachi, Ei's father and the Mizukage
3. Madara is shown getting the chakra from the Kin-Gin brothers
4. The Kages and the jinchiruki get ready to start their fights


----------



## cloudsymph (May 4, 2011)

Senjuclan said:


> I predict the following:
> 
> 1. Ei and Tsunade reach Kirabi and Naruto. Small conversation
> 2. They are interrupted by Nagato, Itachi, Ei's father and the Mizukage
> ...



which mizukage we talking about?  the jinchuriki one or nidaime?

regardless, i doubt that those two would show up, due to them being at where gaara is.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 4, 2011)

*Chapter #538 Prediction:*

* Cover page of RM Naruto or Gedo Mazo. (page 1)

* Naruto and Killerbee continue towards the battlefield, chatting a bit as they go. (pages 2-3)

* In the forest, Kakashi has Shizune's Company contacted to heal his injured men. Kimimaro, Chiyo, Chukichi, and several of the Swordsmen are lurking in the shadows, and Kakashi tells everyone to keep on alert. (pages 3-4)

* Neji sees the Edo-jinchuurukis some distance away with his Byakugan, while Hinata spots two other figures... (page 5)

* Shikaku adjusts the Alliances' plans, and the Kages head closer towards Gaara's Division and Onoki. (pages 6-7)

* Darui has the Medical Company contacted to heal the injured, while Kitsuchi and some of his men go to find Madara and Kabuto. (pages 7-8)

* Kabuto draws Kakuzu, Hizashi and Dan, all of whom were freed during Madara's assault on the beachfront, into the nearby woods. He also plans to summon more Edos soon. However, he also says he has to be more alert for sensors during the night. (pages 8-10)

* Madara frees Kinkaku and Ginkaku from the Crimson Gourd. Samui and Atsui are also released, playing dead long enough to escape while Madara takes Kin and Gin and begins sealing them into Gedo Mazo to substitute Kyuubi for at least a while. (pages 10-15)

* Sasuke sits in his chamber, saying that he only has to wait a little bit more until sunrise. (pages 15-16)

* Naruto and Bee continue towards the battlefield, but A and Tsunade catch up to them. (pages 16-17)


----------



## Deadway (May 4, 2011)

Good read, acceptable and reasonable prediction that may actually happen.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 4, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> *There is a problem when Sasuke gets less panel time in a span of 50 chapters, than Tenten.*





oh tenten....


----------



## CrystalCypher (May 4, 2011)

We'll see Madara talk why he needed the sealings. Raikage and Tsunade will meet up with Naruto and Bee. Naruto will talk and try to change their minds. The end of the chapter we'll have either Nagato or Itachi come out meeting all 4 of them.


----------



## Hitt (May 4, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> There is a problem when Sasuke gets less panel time in a span of 50 chapters, than Tenten.



And that's the way Sasuke has to be featured.  His character design is NOT suited for constant appearances, and thus needs to be rationed.  Of course, the thing that irritates me most about Sasuke at this point is that Kishi keeps on putting that fated "second and final battle" off between him and Naruto.  This honestly should've happened 50 chapters ago, if not more.


----------



## Ibb (May 4, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Sasuke doesn't have to be fully featured in a chapter, a mere cameo appearance would suffice.
> 
> I as well as a number of people are getting rather impatient.
> 
> ...



Bah.

If you want to talk about being left hanging, find a NaruHina shipper.


----------



## Superstars (May 4, 2011)

When is the next chapter/spoilers coming out?


----------



## kubik (May 4, 2011)

Ibb said:
			
		

> Bah.


*cough cough*
You bastard I almost choked myself 

So true


----------



## Seraphiel (May 4, 2011)

Superstars said:


> When is the next chapter/spoilers coming out?



In a week.

You could have just looked up and seen the replies.


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 4, 2011)

sasuke is still FAR in the lead as far as fight time goes. he's had full fights against diedara, itachi, bee, danzo, and the kages. compared to naruto's 2 full fights: pain and orochimaru. naruto has had other small fights against itachi's clone, kakuzu, and the kyuubi (awsome fight), but he needs alt least a full fight against the jins and itachi/nagato before sasuke comes out. 

im kinda wondering if naruto or sasuke will beat kabuto. will they both get a piece of him? i think naruto will likely beat madara.


----------



## Skywalker (May 4, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Granted but each panel will have the size of a stamp


                      .


----------



## Pendulum (May 4, 2011)

It's quite stupid how we didn't see anything from Kakashi, Gaara and Ōnoki. I really hope we get some action in the next chapter.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 4, 2011)

Pendulum said:


> It's quite stupid how we didn't see anything from Kakashi, Gaara and Ōnoki. I really hope we get some action in the next chapter.



we should be while madara is sealing kin and gin.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 4, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Sasuke doesn't have to be fully featured in a chapter, a mere cameo appearance would suffice.
> 
> I as well as a number of people are getting rather impatient.
> 
> ...


dont worry, this will only make sasuke's return have way more impact


and yes, EMS might be a major power up...since madara revealed that he "gave" rinnegan to nagato, the perspective changed for EMS...think a little, even now, people like Oonoki fear prime (EMS) madara, if before EMS madara had only MS, he should not have been so far from sasuke MS...if EMS has just a new doujutsu(as jutsu) and no blindness, why would former madara be hyped like that?

things are pointing that EMS is a totally new doujutsu as, new doujutsu = like rinnegan, sharingan, byakugan, not technique like amaterasu, susanoo

what madara talked about the true power of sharingan, "my power, uchiha madara's power", was about the EMS, it was something that he already had, its not juubi(though it might be very close to juubi's eye power), see that right after that itachi revealed it to sasuke

if its true, it makes sense that kishi is holding sasuke, because he will have the closest power to what the possible final villain is searching to recover


----------



## AoshiKun (May 4, 2011)

I predict no Sasuke next chapter


----------



## FearTear (May 4, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> I predict no Sasuke next chapter



Or, if we are lucky:

Sasuke: "Can I take the bandage off now?"

Black Zetsu: "No."

Sasuke:


----------



## Penance (May 4, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> I predict no Sasuke next chapter



............


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 4, 2011)

*I predict Tobi takes off his mask, once and for all!!*


----------



## k2nice (May 4, 2011)

The raikage and tsunade are gonna play ping pong with naruto's body with their fist without the bounce 30 meters apart.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 4, 2011)

My prediction can also be summarized in 1 phrase:

"Ready for one wild night" 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> How do you think I felt about this latest chapter?



Avenged? 



Mang-Kun said:


> It will be interesting if Madara achieved his goal and completely altered the shinobi world and at the time he then rebuild a better one where 3/4 of the peoples are under the influenced of Tsuki No Me.
> 
> Only a smaller group (Most of the village of shinobi alliances) doesn't fall from the wide-range genjutsu that Madara's cast upon the moon. A couple of years have passed, the great 5 nation were totally under Madara's control.
> 
> ...



That was a pretty cool future-prediction. 



JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> *Chapter #538 Prediction:*
> 
> * Cover page of RM Naruto or Gedo Mazo. (page 1)
> 
> ...



Good prediction.


----------



## Yuna (May 4, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> <I want Sasuke now>


Sasuke has no place in the war. Why would he want to enter the war? It's not his war to fight. He was to kill every last man, woman and child in Konoha, not go up against an entire army just for the chance to kill some Konoha Shinobi. Madara also doesn't want to risk Sasuke seeing Edo Itachi, which would most probably turn Sasuke against him and Kabuchimaru.

Sasuke's destiny, plotwise, is to fight Naruto against whom he has already had 2 aborted fights. Their next fight won't be aborted. It will be finished with either Sasuke redeeming himself, Sasuke dying or both of them dying. And Kishimoto has already stated that theirs will be the last fight in the manga so unless that one is some kind of coda where they're simply measuring their powers against each other after the Final Villain fight, the only reason for Sasuke appearing in this war would if Madara manipulated him into it and he appeared at the very end of it for his fated showdown against Naruto.

And if he's got zero plot relevance to the war, what would a random cameo do except serve as fanservice? What, you haven't seen your precious Sasuke for 50+ chapters and are therefore goin through Sasuke withdrawal or something? Go re-read some old chapters. Goddess knows he's gotten more major fights in this manga *anyone else*, including Naruto.

Why demand/yearn for a random cameo just to see his face? It's not like the cameo would do or mean anything. What, you want him to appear in a cameo showcasing his new powers on a tree or random fodder? Or do you want to see his Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan? Why? Why would Kishimoto  reveal either of those things in cameos instead of saving them for Sasuke's next major fight? Do you want to just see his face, no matter in what circumstance? Why?

Sasuke has no place in this war. The "unresolved plot threads" you speak of are hype. Hype that's better left until Sasuke's next fight instead of in random cameos for absolutely no reason beside fanservice.

So what if he hasn't been in the manga for a year or so? You had Year*s* of Sasuke.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 4, 2011)

I predict that Division 4 vs. Edo Kages will start.


----------



## Gabe (May 4, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Naruto needs to lose one more time in this manga, and it's probably going to be now. The manga still needs to reach a true level of despair, one that is so deep there seems to be no redemption. At the moment, there is still hope, as Naruto and KB are coming. We have to see them fail in order to reach a level where the hero is really worth it.
> 
> The good guys are screwed at the moment. Naruto and KB arriving will change nothing.



i disagree it is to early for naruto to lose since he got his new power so far when someone gets a new power they don't lose their first fight. naruto will probably be the one to destroy gedo mazo.


----------



## Skywalker (May 4, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> I predict that Division 4 vs. Edo Kages will start.


Pretty sure it started already.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 4, 2011)

Pretty sure Kishi forgot about Samui and Atsui.  I don't know how he could really reconcile their situation unless he sticks them in the wall with Yamato.

Or Madara returns the jar with them to Darui. 



Gabe said:


> i disagree it is to early for naruto to lose since he got his new power so far when someone gets a new power they don't lose their first fight. naruto will probably be the one to destroy gedo mazo.



Gedo Mezo is probably going to be synced with Sasuke, no? It isn't going to be destroyed until he fights Sasuke, if that's the case. I don't get the impression GM is going to be fought as an individual entity

He might have an Edo fight now as his 'win' to display his new powers, then get defeated after that. There are still the Nagato and Itachi Edos to contend with.


----------



## Yuna (May 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i disagree it is to early for naruto to lose since he got his new power so far when someone gets a new power they don't lose their first fight. naruto will probably be the one to destroy gedo mazo.


Sasuke did against:
* Semi-Tailed Gaara (Chidori)
* Itachi (he didn't win bupkis. Had Itachi aimed to win, he could've just sealed his ass with the Sword of Totsuka and then stolen his eyes)
* Killer Bee (Sasuke didn't win. He lost several times over and then Bee just decided to leave. The battle was kind of aborted that way)

What's important to note, though, is that neither of his lossess *lost* him his power-ups. If Naruto loses and gets the Kyuubi extracted, he might lose RM Mode, which is implied to be his true destiny.



PikaCheeka said:


> He might have an Edo fight now as his 'win' to display his new powers, then get defeated after that. There are still the Nagato and Itachi Edos to contend with.


Well, if Naruto fights Itachi, he'll gain value battle experience against a Mangekyou Sharingan wielder.


----------



## Penance (May 4, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *I predict Tobi takes off his mask, once and for all!!*



That'd be nice, but I doubt it-for now...


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 4, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> *Chapter #538 Prediction:*
> 
> * Cover page of RM Naruto or Gedo Mazo. (page 1)
> 
> ...



I like the way you think.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 4, 2011)

for me his mask will be gone when he recover his old powers 


would be good if he get his old looks, he needs to talk with tsunade


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 4, 2011)

Someone say "Tsunade"?


----------



## kx11 (May 4, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto beats down Raikage then leaves to find madara.



bingo !!!

i hope i didn't spoil anything


----------



## うずまきナルト (May 4, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i disagree it is to early for naruto to lose since he got his new power so far when someone gets a new power they don't lose their first fight. naruto will probably be the one to destroy gedo mazo.



He has his new powers, but it has not been said that he mastered his new powers. So if he gets his ass handed to him, it will not have a negative effect on his newly acquired powers. In fact, Kishi could make characters give him praise.


----------



## Face (May 5, 2011)

Naruto Senju said:


> He has his new powers, but it has not been said that he mastered his new powers. So if he gets his ass handed to him, it will not have a negative effect on his newly acquired powers. In fact, Kishi could make characters give him praise.



Naruto has mastered the use of RM. The only thing he lacks is the Kyuubi cooperation which allows him to transform into the full Kyuubi. As well as allowing him to use the chakra without getting his own chakra sucked out.

It's not like he lacks power. He already has all of the Kyuubi's chakra. He's learned how to use it, just in a different way. Sasuke hadn't even mastered his MS and he fought the Raikage equally. So it would make no sense for Naruto to lose against the Raikage when he has both SM which is supposed to be MS equal as well as RM. Naruto had already surpassed both the Raikage and Tsunade during the Pain arc.


----------



## forkliftjoe (May 5, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto losing at this point isn't happening.
> 
> then the whole point of his last training arc would be pointless.
> 
> lol pika smh



I'm predicting that all the fancy Jutsu's will go back and forth with Madara getting the upper hand, then, THEN, Naruto will win the day with one of his simplest, most basic, techniques.  ---  The Harem no Jutsu. 

AND, it will be because Madara wasn't expecting it!  Naruto's trademark!


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2011)

1-2 we see a room shaking but it's actually tsunade and A humping.

3-10 canon filler pages.

11-16 madara talks more about his eye moon plan.

17- naruto again.

recycle that for 8 chapters and we have the next two months


----------



## vered (May 5, 2011)

should be a transitional chapter towards the second part of the war however i expect some major revelations regarding madara and his plan and perhaps finally sasuke will appear.


----------



## Addy (May 5, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Gedo Mezo is probably going to be synced with Sasuke, no? It isn't going to be destroyed until he fights Sasuke, if that's the case. I don't get the impression GM is going to be fought as an individual entity



i don't think madara will do that especially if kishi wants naruto and sasuke to fight.

kishi used kin/gin and the tentacle so naruto and bee won't die or lose their beasts since i think madara will control the world temporarily but fail because of naruto or someone.

the same goes for sasuke. madara may use another person to do that or something. also, maybe sasuke will do to him what he did to oro. take him out before he is used by madara or run away or something.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 5, 2011)

Seiko said:


> Fuck no! Sasuke doesn't need that shit



Doesn't mean he is gonna end up like Nagato, maybe syncing is like what a summoning contract is for animals, since Madara was able to manipulate it before he had rinnegan.


----------



## Klue (May 5, 2011)

Enough with this teasing, I want to see Madara on the front lines next week.


----------



## Chibason (May 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> Enough with this teasing, *I want to see Madara on the front lines next week*.



I wish, bro. But, I'm willing to bet he isn't shown again for some time 

With the way those scenes were thrown in at the end it leads me to believe we'll see a little of the Alliance's battles. Maybe the end of Kakashi's rampage and the beginning of the Gaara/Oonoki/Mu battle..


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2011)

Tsuande and A find naruto but before they fight they get ambushed by the jins and nagato


----------



## FearTear (May 5, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> what da fuck. Where is da chaptah ?



Chapter 537 IS the chapter of this week.


----------



## Milliardo (May 5, 2011)

Jeanne said:


> for me his mask will be gone when he recover his old powers
> 
> 
> would be good if he get his old looks, he needs to talk with tsunade



at first i thought you met he should get with tsunade. lol


----------



## Chicama (May 5, 2011)

Raikage one shots Madara, steals his Sharingan, then proceeds to continue Tsuki No Me


----------



## Seraphiel (May 5, 2011)

Chicama said:


> *Raikage one shots Madara*





Chicama said:


> *Raikage one shots Madara*





Chicama said:


> *Raikage one shots Madara*





Chicama said:


> *Raikage one shots Madara*





Chicama said:


> *Raikage one shots Madara*



WUT? no seriously what?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 5, 2011)

Neji is already tired fighting fodders, don't expect a Hyuga battle anytime soon.


----------



## Friday (May 5, 2011)

It's time to promote someone to Hokage. TenTen's moment to shine.


----------



## Superstars (May 5, 2011)

I really hope Madara's plan does not come to realization. Showing an overpowered jinchuriki pwning everyone is boring. I rather Madara use his own powers.


----------



## Perverted King (May 5, 2011)

Sad but the Shinobi Swordsmen got off paneled. Well that's two episodes of filler right there.


----------



## Skywalker (May 5, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Neji is already tired fighting fodders, don't expect a Hyuga battle anytime soon.


I feel bad for whoever actually thought we'd get one, ever.


----------



## boecker (May 5, 2011)

Either action shifts to Gaara or we have some talking stuff.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 5, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Neji is already tired fighting fodders, don't expect a Hyuga battle anytime soon.


And he used to be a genius in Part I... Kishimoto really know how to fuck his own character


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 5, 2011)

the start of the Edo Kage battle Royale

which im really hoping that it doesnt disappoint


----------



## Space Jam (May 5, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> the start of the Edo Kage battle Royale
> 
> which im really hoping that it doesnt disappoint



I hope so too


----------



## Orochibuto (May 5, 2011)

Superstars said:


> I really hope Madara's plan does not come to realization. Showing an overpowered jinchuriki pwning everyone is boring. I rather Madara use his own powers.



It has to, how are we supposed to see Juubi in action and how powerful RS was?


----------



## Red Raptor (May 5, 2011)

I think it's gonna be a Naruto-centric chapter


----------



## Gabe (May 5, 2011)

RM vs Lighting armor


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 5, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> I think it's gonna be a Naruto-centric chapter



Nah, I'm thinking it'll be more of a transitional chapter, then the ones afterward will be more centric on Naruto and others.


----------



## Cjones (May 5, 2011)

Transitional chapter.

Though, despite the fact I think the Edo's are being handled somewhat poorly, I wouldn't mind seeing some more Edo shinobi

Learning about the history of the ninja world is always a plus.


----------



## JiraiyaTheGallant (May 5, 2011)

cjones8612 said:


> Transitional chapter.
> 
> Though, despite the fact I think the Edo's are being handled somewhat poorly, I wouldn't mind seeing some more Edo shinobi
> 
> *Learning about the history of the ninja world is always a plus.*



The Edo-kages will serve well here.

I'm also expecting Shisui to be summoned at some point later on.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 5, 2011)

JiraiyaTheGallant said:


> I'm also expecting Shisui to be summoned at some point later on.


I'm expecting an Uchiha clan summon 
It would be pointless Kishimoto show us all those Sharingans if Madara won't use them.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 5, 2011)

Now that Madara has learned Edo Tensei's basics, I could see him summoning Edo Shisui, but without making Kabuto become suspicious since he expressed interest in reviving him along with Danzou but couldn't because he lacked his DNA.


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 5, 2011)

I predict:
-Hizashi, Dan, and Kakuzu are re-summoned elsewhere. Hizashi joins the Jinchuuriki (who are headed toward Neji's group), Dan and Kakuzu join Nagato and Itachi. Sandaime Raikage is also moved to Nagato's team, the Edo Kage then replace him with Nidaime Raikage.
-We finally see the Cloud Bloodline Ninja again. (hopefully )
-MOAR EDO'S!!!
-Kitsuchi's Division retreats from the beach to regroup with the rest of its members.
-Tsunade and A argue with Naruto and B, meanwhile Nagato, Itachi, Kakuzu, Dan, and Sandaime Raikage are closing in...

EDIT: Oh, and Madara dispatches only 10k more Zetsu's, thinking to himself that Kabuto should handle the night since he hasn't lost enough pawns in comparison to Madara and the alliance. Kin-Gin sealing is revealed not to be possible before B is captured.


----------



## Time Expired (May 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> Enough with this teasing, I want to see Madara on the front lines next week.



Right?  Now he's got a giant statue running around taking care of business.  Seriously...  

*Earth to Madara* - you have the damn Swiss Army knife of doujutsus.  Get off your dead ass already and screw some $#!* up.


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (May 5, 2011)

guys they cant use edo for shisui cuz tobi IS shisui 

also i just cant wait for the first time Madara yells "SHINRA TENSEI" I hope this is next chapter, tho i doubt it will be as epic as Pain.


----------



## Blackgallon (May 6, 2011)

Kabuto is going to do something big next few chapters.

What it is i'm not quite sure, but i feel this is the right time for Kabuto to either betray Madara (try to stop him while he concentrates on removing the people from that pot.) or for him to use Nagato and Itachi on either B and Naruto or A and Tsunade.


----------



## Mael (May 6, 2011)

Kabuto is gonna try to Edo the plot?


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2011)

i think madara will summon shushi and jiriaya. he did not want to give kabuto their dna i think he will do it. shushi has been hyped a lot it is time to see him.


----------



## Leptirica (May 6, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Now that Madara has learned Edo Tensei's basics, I could see him summoning Edo Shisui, but without making Kabuto become suspicious since he expressed interest in reviving him along with Danzou but couldn't because he lacked his DNA.



God? Are you there? Are you reading this? 

I've always been so interested in Shisui.


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2011)

Kishi summoned to many Edos and in the end he didnt know what to do with them. He should have just sticked with the important ones.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (May 6, 2011)

Superstars said:


> I really hope Madara's plan does not come to realization.* Showing an overpowered jinchuriki pwning everyone is boring*. I rather Madara use his own powers.


  I've got some bad news for you:

*Spoiler*: __ 



The jin of the 9 tails who also has gotten a unprecedented 3+ training arcs and a personal connection to RS is coming to town and given his great teamwork in the Pain arc "Hey everybody just stand aside I can handle Pain" we aren't gonna get to see anybody else fighting the villains.


----------



## auem (May 6, 2011)

shisui will eventually be unraveled....


----------



## Space Jam (May 6, 2011)

auem said:


> shisui will eventually be unraveled....



why though? what does he have to do with anything at this point.


----------



## auem (May 6, 2011)

i said eventually...not immediately...
and the reason is simple,we are yet to get complete picture of uchhiha massacre...plenty of times it been suggested in the manga...the latest being kabuto telling madara that he couldn't get shisui's body...


----------



## Perverted King (May 6, 2011)

Maybe Madara already summoned Shusui and Shusui is controlling Kabuto's mind without Kabuto being aware of it.


----------



## bearzerger (May 6, 2011)

I hope for a chapter focussed on Naruto. First I expect to see Naruto and Bee make camp and Bee finally explains the differences between the positive black and the negative white chakra and how Naruto will only have fully mastered the abilities of a jinchuuriki when he can freely enter BM2, the black mode, like Bee does.
For some reason Naruto mentions that Minato is his father during the training and Bee resolves to tell him of his encounter with Yondaime. A flashback ensues.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 6, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I hope for a chapter focussed on Naruto. First I expect to see Naruto and Bee make camp and Bee finally explains the differences between the positive black and the negative white chakra and how Naruto will only have fully mastered the abilities of a jinchuuriki when he can freely enter BM2, the black mode, like Bee does.
> For some reason Naruto mentions that Minato is his father during the training and Bee resolves to tell him of his encounter with Yondaime. A flashback ensues.



There is no black mode, RM usess the purified Kyuubi chakra,it has 2 colors, light and a dark part. Bee's Bijuu mode usess chakra that comes with Hachibi's 'will' which gives it a form, this form is similar to KN4-6 that draws on both chakra from the Bijuu and blood from the host ,thats why the structure looks 'black'. 
Naruto might use something similar to the Kyuubi transformations but not before he has actualy tamed the Kyuubi. Thats what i think.


----------



## bearzerger (May 6, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> There is no black mode, RM usess the purified Kyuubi chakra,it has 2 colors, light and a dark part. Bee's Bijuu mode usess chakra that comes with Hachibi's 'will' which gives it a form, this form is similar to KN4-6 that draws on both chakra from the Bijuu and blood from the host ,thats why the structure looks 'black'.
> Naruto might use something similar to the Kyuubi transformations but not before he has actualy tamed the Kyuubi. Thats what i think.



I think the evidence we have seen from Bee speaks in favor of my idea.
In his fight with Kisame Bee was able to go up to 7 or 8 tails with the white mode and then he could do the same in the black mode. So with him it obviously isn't a matter of the amount of tails like it was with Naruto before he gained control. 
What's most important about his fight with Kismae is how the black mode reacted when it came into contact with the Samehada. The Samehada forced Bee to drop from mode 2 to mode 1. And last I checked the Samehada didn't drink blood but chakra.
Also Bee himself refers to the black mode as stage 2 of his bijuu mode. Naruto's BM should also have a stage 2. Especially with how unfinished it looks right now.

And finally I think there's more to the plus chakra than just the bijuu dama. If there's positive and negative chakra that means to me they are both equally powerful. They may possess different attributes and qualities but in the end they have to balance. Right now RM is only negative chakra I believe and that skews the balance. Incorporating the positive black chakra into Naruto's RM is the logical conclusion imo.


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 6, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I think the evidence we have seen from Bee speaks in favor of my idea.
> In his fight with Kisame Bee was able to go up to 7 or 8 tails with the white mode and then he could do the same in the black mode. So with him it obviously isn't a matter of the amount of tails like it was with Naruto before he gained control.
> What's most important about his fight with Kismae is how the black mode reacted when it came into contact with the Samehada. The Samehada forced Bee to drop from mode 2 to mode 1. And last I checked the Samehada didn't drink blood but chakra.
> *Also Bee himself refers to the black mode as stage 2 of his bijuu mode. Naruto's BM should also have a stage 2. Especially with how unfinished it looks right now.*
> And finally I think there's more to the plus chakra than just the bijuu dama. If there's positive and negative chakra that means to me they are both equally powerful. They may possess different attributes and qualities but in the end they have to balance. Right now RM is only negative chakra I believe and that skews the balance. Incorporating the positive black chakra into Naruto's RM is the logical conclusion imo.



That will be SM+RM= RM2


----------



## daschysta (May 6, 2011)

Kakashi's rampage and the kage fight.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (May 6, 2011)

a "STARING CONTEST"


----------



## Skywalker (May 6, 2011)

I think we'll get some good action.


----------



## Mang-Kun (May 6, 2011)

I predict interesting transitional chapter.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> That was a pretty cool future-prediction.



Thanks, but the problem is that it require another time-skip so yeah, most likely can't happen .


----------



## Gabe (May 6, 2011)

we see madara releasing kin/ gin and killing samui and her brother. then we see naruto running into A and tsunade


----------



## Skywalker (May 6, 2011)

We need some more action, no more build up.


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 6, 2011)

Perverted King said:


> Kishi summoned to many Edos and in the end he didnt know what to do with them. He should have just sticked with the important ones.



That's your opinion, IMO he's done a fairly good job dealing with them so far and until someone gets sealed without showing anything, then I don't see reason to believe otherwise.

Anyways, we'll probably see both the alliance and Akatsuki readjusting their strategies. last chapters second to last page seemed to imply div 1 sitting out the night (as if it wasn't obvious) and Divisions II, III, IV, and V getting some action. Naruto, B, A, and Tsunade alongside Division II don't have any ET's confirmed to be headed for them, expect that to change very soon.


----------



## CrystalCypher (May 6, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> IMO he's done a fairly good job dealing with them so far and until someone gets sealed without showing anything, then I don't see reason to believe otherwise.



7 swordsman of the mist?


----------



## Cjones (May 7, 2011)

I honestly would like if Kabuto brought back Hashirama's wife Mito.

Really don't know why though.


----------



## Gabe (May 7, 2011)

wonder why kabuto did not summon Kushina she was a previous jin and it would mes sup naruto.


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 7, 2011)

Gabe said:


> wonder why kabuto did not summon Kushina she was a previous jin and it would mes sup naruto.



I'm hoping he does, though her lack of appearance could be explained along with Sakumo due to the "souls moved on from this world" loophole.



CrystalCypher said:


> 7 swordsman of the mist?



It hasn't been confirmed either way as to if they're still active, though Kakashi's division's facial expressions and taking cover would imply they are still fighting. But yes if you're right then I'll concede Kishi gave up on properly handling the ET's.


----------



## Chibason (May 7, 2011)

kanpyo7 said:


> I'm hoping he does, though her lack of appearance could be explained along with Sakumo due to the "souls moved on from this world" loophole.



I guess that's possible. I really would have liked to see Sakumo..



kanpyo7 said:


> It hasn't been confirmed either way as to if they're still active, though Kakashi's division's facial expressions and taking cover would imply they are still fighting. But yes if you're right then I'll concede Kishi gave up on properly handling the ET's.



Agreed. But, I don't think this is the end for the Edo just yet. Tbh, only the teamwork of the 5 nations, and a few key ninja could have stopped the ones that were stopped. 

People are too critical of this arc so far...


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I think the evidence we have seen from Bee speaks in favor of my idea.
> In his fight with Kisame Bee was able to go up to 7 or 8 tails with the white mode and then he could do the same in the black mode. So with him it obviously isn't a matter of the amount of tails like it was with Naruto before he gained control.
> What's most important about his fight with Kismae is how the black mode reacted when it came into contact with the Samehada. The Samehada forced Bee to drop from mode 2 to mode 1. And last I checked the Samehada didn't drink blood but chakra.
> Also Bee himself refers to the black mode as stage 2 of his bijuu mode. Naruto's BM should also have a stage 2. Especially with how unfinished it looks right now.
> ...



Wrong,Bee doesent have a 'white' mode since his chakra comes along with Hachibi's spirit, thats why it takes the tailed forms while Naruto retains his humanoid form. Bee's chakra shroud up to 7 tails isnt white,its red just like Kyuubi Naruto's. The transformations of Bee and Naruto in the tailed states are very similar, Bee's V2 is like KN4, this type of transformation molds blood and chakra to form the chakra shroud, offcourse Samehada would absorb only the chakra part. 
Where did you get the idea that RM is only negative chakra ?  It usess both,negative and possitive, in case you havent notice the black chakra comes from the markings on Naruto's body while the white chakra comes from the chakra shroud.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 7, 2011)

For the first time in a while, I actually agree with +camora+

Bijuu tailed version one is taking the bijuu's chakra and having it's ego inhabit it, which shapes it into a shroud. 
Version two actually condences the cloak into a second skin. Because the shroud is so potent, condensed and volatile, it begins to burn the regular skin of the jinchuuriki.

The final stage, which is the actual bijuu mode expands the shroud into it's real size, and transforms it into chakra meat, rather than keeping it in a human size, which allows for the flesh to not burn the jinchuuriki, and expands it into the fully formed bijuu.


So V1= chakra shroud given an ego.
V2 = Shroud being made into a second skin, and focused for extra strength.
"V3" = Shroud expanding and being made physical into chakra meat.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 7, 2011)

Lot's of action, hopefully.


----------



## bearzerger (May 7, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Wrong,Bee doesent have a 'white' mode since his chakra comes along with Hachibi's spirit, thats why it takes the tailed forms while Naruto retains his humanoid form. Bee's chakra shroud up to 7 tails isnt white,its red just like Kyuubi Naruto's.



It's "white" just like Naruto's RM is "white". I call it white since that's what it looks in the manga.

By the way that chakra cloak of Bee was it ever coloured in the manga? Or did the anime colour it on it's on own? The red doesn't really make sense for the Hachibi since unlike the Kyuubi it's real colour isn't red/orange but some greyish lila - well I'm a guy and I have no idea what to call that colour since it wasn't in my grade school colour palette.

Why do you keep bringing up Hachibi's spirit? It's the reason why the chakra cloak takes a shape similar to the Hachibi but that's immaterial to this discussion. 



> The transformations of Bee and Naruto in the tailed states are very similar, Bee's V2 is like KN4, this type of transformation molds blood and chakra to form the chakra shroud, offcourse Samehada would absorb only the chakra part.



Well, the manga kinda disagrees. If what makes it "black" is the blood, then the Samehada must have absorbed the blood since all of a sudden it was "white" again.



> Where did you get the idea that RM is only negative chakra ?  It usess both,negative and possitive, in case you havent notice the black chakra comes from the markings on Naruto's body while the white chakra comes from the chakra shroud.



I get the idea that RM is only negative chakra, or to such a large extent that the positive can be neglected, because it's "white" and not grey and because the black chakra has the attribute that it's massive and heavy. For Naruto in KN4 the black mode was so hard the Kusanagi couldn't pierce it and so heavy Naruto could barely move. That doesn't fit with what we've seen from RM.


The black markings are the seal which expands or shrinks for some reason. Probably depending on how much chakra Naruto is using. There is no known connection between the seal and positive chakra. 
The black chakra doesn't come from the markings. It just appears in mid air.



dark messiah verdandi said:


> For the first time in a while, I actually agree with +camora+
> 
> Bijuu tailed version one is taking the bijuu's chakra and having it's ego inhabit it, which shapes it into a shroud.
> Version two actually condences the cloak into a second skin. Because the shroud is so potent, condensed and volatile, it begins to burn the regular skin of the jinchuuriki.
> ...




Actually the one time we saw Bee's skin get burned is when he transformed to full bijuu against Sasuke I believe. We didn't see it happen when he transformed to BM2 against Kisame.



> So V1= chakra shroud given an ego.
> V2 = Shroud being made into a second skin, and focused for extra strength.
> "V3" = Shroud expanding and being made physical into chakra meat.


I wouldn't call the full bijuu mode V3. The way Bee wanted to teach it to Naruto, before he ever mentioned positive and negative chakra, makes it look a lot easier than V2.


----------



## Dei (May 7, 2011)

I predict Naruto and Bee makes an entrance and fight Itachi and Nagato.


----------



## Dav1dharr (May 7, 2011)

Naruto meets itachi and nagato and they help him awaken his rinnigen


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 7, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> It's "white" just like Naruto's RM is "white". I call it white since that's what it looks in the manga.
> 
> By the way that chakra cloak of Bee was it ever coloured in the manga? Or did the anime colour it on it's on own? The red doesn't really make sense for the Hachibi since unlike the Kyuubi it's real colour isn't red/orange but some greyish lila - well I'm a guy and I have no idea what to call that colour since it wasn't in my grade school colour palette.
> 
> ...



Actualy the black chakra does seem to have a connection to Naruto's markings :

"low"

Yes, the anime colored Bee's Bijuu chakra cloack red up to V2,same with the 6tails Jinchuuriki. When Bee is in V2 his cloack is shapred from blood and chakra,maybe this combination can still be absorbed by a chakra absorber.
One thing is sure, when Bee transforms into full Bijuu state we see that just like with Naruto his skin starts to peel of implying that the higher tailed forms work the same way, the chakra of the Bijuu is mixed with the chakra and the blood of the host to form the chakra meat construct :

"low"


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 7, 2011)

Dav1dharr said:


> Naruto meets itachi and nagato and they help him awaken his rinnigen



While he may very well get the Rinnegan at some point, it likely won't happen until right before the final battle. Nonetheless, there are plenty of interesting developments to be had should Naruto fight Itachi and Nagato.


----------



## Chibason (May 7, 2011)

I'd rather see Sasuke fight Nagato and Naruto/B fight Itachi...

Although, I actually think B may fight the other Jins..


----------



## nadinkrah (May 7, 2011)

Sasuke betrays Madara


----------



## Skywalker (May 7, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Sasuke betrays Madara


This early?

I don't think so, then again, he's retarded.


----------



## bearzerger (May 7, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Actualy the black chakra does seem to have a connection to Naruto's markings :
> 
> Link removed



What am I supposed to see there? Cause all I see are black and white little balls of chakra coming from every direction.



> Yes, the anime colored Bee's Bijuu chakra cloack red up to V2,same with the 6tails Jinchuuriki. When Bee is in V2 his cloack is shapred from blood and chakra,maybe this combination can still be absorbed by a chakra absorber.



If it's the black chakra and the blood in V2 than I'm fine with it



> One thing is sure, when Bee transforms into full Bijuu state we see that just like with Naruto his skin starts to peel of implying that the higher tailed forms work the same way, the chakra of the Bijuu is mixed with the chakra and the blood of the host to form the chakra meat construct :
> 
> Link removed



You won't find any disagreement from me on that matter. The full bijuu mode causes the skin to peel of. I said the same in reply to verdandi.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (May 7, 2011)

I predict Edo Wars Part 2 , but they will be better snd shorter than part 1


----------



## jso (May 7, 2011)

..Shorter?


----------



## Addy (May 7, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> This early?
> 
> I don't think so, then again, he's retarded.



madara or sasuke? 

 you have to be more specific with these two


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 7, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Sasuke betrays Madara



Not yet, bro.
Give it at least another good six chapters, at least.


----------



## Gabe (May 7, 2011)

i want to see naruto vs nagato again i want them to speak because i want to learn how nagato met madara and used the statue to use the 6 paths of pain. and if he knows he is an uzumaki.


----------



## FearTear (May 7, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i want to see naruto vs nagato again i want them to speak because i want to learn how nagato met madara and used the statue to use the 6 paths of pain. and if he knows he is an uzumaki.



I second this.

By the way, it would be about fucking time! Seriously, I was  when I saw Nagato AND Konan dying without give Naruto important informations about Madara. Enough with "I have faith in you Naruto, I know you can do it" without any sort of concrete help


----------



## Thor (May 7, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> Not yet, bro.
> Give it at least another *good six chapters,* at least.



That will take 3 years


----------



## silenceofthelambs (May 8, 2011)

*Chapter 538: Our Darkest Hour*

The chapter begins with a brilliant view of the nighttime sky, jeweled with stars that one figure contemplates in a reflective aura.

Naruto: ...Bee, are there things in your life you want to find out, but never will be able to?

Killer Bee: Well, muthafucka...one mystery's been haunting me all these years, and it's quite daunting. My father was once the Raikage of Kumogakure, but he was what I would call a very strange man.

Naruto: Strange?

Killer Bee: Yeah...my older brother noticed it too, but we never confronted him about it. When he was alive, every week he would head out to some place - where it is now, we don't have a trace. He remained very secretive about it, never uttering a word what it was that took him one day of out seven all the time.

Naruto: But why would that be...?

Killer Bee: Chill, muthafucka. I know what you want to say. That by itself isn't bizarre, until one day my brother and I decided to follow him, and see where he went all the time.

Killer Bee: ...Well, it was some run-down building on the edge of town. As we came down, we noticed the door was open, but didn't go in for fear of being seen. We were close enough outside to hear voices. There were several, and one of them was my father's.

Naruto: Did you hear what they were saying?

Killer Bee: I hardly remember it now...but all I could hear in the darkness was them talking about disgrace, concealed identities, and relics of the past. One had a particularly potent voice, as if he radiated power and authority. I could tell just by the way he spoke that it was someone even my father respected, with all his heart. 

Naruto: ....?

Killer Bee: Till this day, I never found out who those people were, and neither did my brother. But that wasn't the end of it. Living with this anxiety in our hearts, we watched out for him all the time, but eventually death set him up to bear the brunt of a crime. One he'd committed, and another against him.

Killer Bee: He disappeared one night, and we never knew what happened to him. I still recall being jolted out of sleep by some powerful force, and outside there were two silhouettes, who left just as quickly as they came. Who they were, I don't know.

Killer Bee: That was the last time I ever saw him. A massive search was organized to find him, but nothing turned up. In place of his body, a note appeared whose meaning I've never been able to find: "YBG, OBK, two days ago - they have not been restored." 

Killer Bee: Whatever it is he was trying to "restore," I attempted to complete it for him, but I was clueless about the entire situation. He's dead now, but only if there were some way for me to just ask that one question...

Naruto: ...

The scene switches to A and Tsunade, who are rapidly heading in Naruto and Bee's direction.

Tsunade: So what's your relationship with Bee, as a brother? You seem to be very protective of him.

A (gives Tsunade a sideways glance): ...I know he always tries to go above and beyond for me, but as the elder I'm obligated to solve something that has been plaguing both of us for years.

Tsunade: What is it?

A: It was many years ago...

The scene switches to the landscape containing the Edo Kages. Mu, the Second Mizukage, the Fourth Kazekage, and the Third Raikage have stopped to talk more, reviving a conversation they dropped hours ago.

Meanwhile, the Third Raikage looks up at the full moon, and wonders if someone close to him who is still alive is gazing at it with him. 

The scene switches to Kabuto, and his checkerboard of pebbles, representing his Edo Tensei summons.

Kabuto (smirking): So they've come out to grace us with their presence, have they? No matter. Naruto, your ability to change people is second to none, so let's see how you perform when I place your blood against you. 

Kabuto (continues smirking, this time thinking): As for him, it's time to unveil my trump card. At the end of all this...[panel of Sasuke, bandages still on] everything will be mine! Now then...let's get round two started.

Side Text: Kabuto...paralyzing his foes on all fronts! Can anybody put an end to his rampage?! 

END

A rather unconventional prediction, this time around.


----------



## Si Style (May 8, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Chapter 538: Our Darkest Hour*
> 
> The chapter begins with a brilliant view of the nighttime sky, jeweled with stars that one figure contemplates in a reflective aura.
> 
> ...



I don't really get predictions like this; you've set up another sub plot that wasn't explained and as a prediction, never will be explained - it seems counter productive for a 17 page speculation. It's just full of new mysteries, no revelations and no future development.
Your prediction would have worked if it had explained who the voices/two bodies were.
I'm not having a go, it was certainly engaging - but it doesn't serve the purpose of short-lived conjecture.


----------



## Skywalker (May 8, 2011)

Addy said:


> madara or sasuke?
> 
> you have to be more specific with these two


It can be either.


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 8, 2011)

Chiba said:


> I'd rather see Sasuke fight Nagato and Naruto/B fight Itachi...
> 
> Although, I actually think B may fight the other Jins..



nagato has no connection to sasuke an it would make their fight dull. also, naruto needs as many fights as he can get.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (May 8, 2011)

Si Style said:


> I don't really get predictions like this; you've set up another sub plot that wasn't explained and as a prediction, never will be explained - it seems counter productive for a 17 page speculation. It's just full of new mysteries, no revelations and no future development.
> Your prediction would have worked if it had explained who the voices/two bodies were.
> I'm not having a go, it was certainly engaging - but it doesn't serve the purpose of short-lived conjecture.



True.  Were I to continue this prediction, I could sort everything out, but it would be unnecessary as it is heading in the wrong direction anyway. Still, I might just for the sake of enjoyment.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 8, 2011)

*Itachi shows up and tells Naruto what kind of power he's given him.*


----------



## FearTear (May 8, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *Itachi shows up and tells Naruto what kind of power he's given him.*



Seriously, I can't believe Itachi PREDICTED to be revived by Kabuto in order to talk to Naruto one more time. I thought the crow was supposed to activate automatically...


----------



## Skywalker (May 8, 2011)

Itachi has force powers, didn't you know?


----------



## Hazuki (May 8, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Itachi has force powers, didn't you know?



maybe but it's nothing compare to jiraiya


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 8, 2011)

I hope they show Itachi in the manga soon.
Been waiting months for his character to pop up.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (May 8, 2011)

are we getting tuesday spoilers or normal wednesday spoilers?

I predict this:
A LOT of talking between them. Planing and other stuff. 
Maybe a panel showing tsunade and A with naruto and B.
Another panel of TOBI starting to put the thing inside of the statue. 
Wait that would be to epic for kishi standards.
Lets just say ALOT OF TALKING 
Why?
ITS A TRANSITIONAL CHAPTER


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 8, 2011)

They've been talking long enough. 
Shit needs to get all serious business now.


----------



## FearTear (May 8, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> They've been talking long enough.
> Shit needs to get all serious business now.



Ow, but I want to see some character developements


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 8, 2011)

They won't develop by standing around thinking up a new plan.
All that will bring is two or more months of getting through them planning.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (May 8, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> They won't develop by standing around thinking up a new plan.
> All that will bring is two or more months of getting through them planning.



Kishi says HI


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 8, 2011)

God damn Kishi.


----------



## kanpyo7 (May 8, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Seriously, I can't believe Itachi PREDICTED to be revived by Kabuto in order to talk to Naruto one more time. I thought the crow was supposed to activate automatically...



It was probably always set to activate automatically, but Itachi could still tell Naruto under what circumstances it'd activate.


----------



## insane111 (May 8, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *Itachi shows up and tells Naruto what kind of power he's given him.*



Honestly the only thing I'm expecting is that he will pop out during the Sasuke vs Naruto fight and aid him in his talk no jutsu, resulting in Sasuke finally realizing that he's an idiot. 

Kishi really is that predictable.


----------



## Asclepius (May 8, 2011)

Itachi will be sealed join the party into Naruto's belly.


----------



## mellomuse (May 8, 2011)

I just hope we get an update on YAMATO, for cryin' out loud.  Yeah, I know... not gonna happen.


----------



## UchihaSage (May 9, 2011)

Itachi meets Naruto and does Tsukiyomi

In the tsukiyomi world, Itachi has full control of the world and Kabuto cannot control them.
Itachi will train Naruto for one week in the Tsukiyomi world.
*Genjutsu defense
*Naruto will learn an Uchiha secret jutsu
*Itachi explains some history of Uzumaki clan and Uchiha clan
*Uzumaki clan was as friendly with Uchiha clan as Senju clan


----------



## Face (May 9, 2011)

Naruto still has two techniques we don't know about. "That Jutsu" and Itachi's crow. One of those needs to be revealed soon.


----------



## calimike (May 9, 2011)

tweeted...


> The editorial room is full of editors. End of vacation, start of work. Proofing of issue 24 this week.
> 
> #Shonenjump is launching a new series in issue 23 which will be in store next week. The title is Hanasaka Ikkyu.



WSJ #23 is already out. Evil, where are you? Please say something  #24 is proofing, printing and ship out next week


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 9, 2011)

Fuck character development, I want PLOT development.
Unless that character is madara, who can only develop by TAKING OFF THE MASK


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Seriously, I can't believe Itachi PREDICTED to be revived by Kabuto in order to talk to Naruto one more time. I thought the crow was supposed to activate automatically...



itachi knows everything because is he everything. he is the past, the present, and the future. never doubt in him 


Vocal Violence said:


> I hope they show Itachi in the manga soon.
> Been waiting months for his character to pop up.



so we finally agree on something i see


----------



## gigahd40 (May 9, 2011)

*Hinata-Synowa Minato*

Spoilers is wendesday ????


----------



## Faustus (May 9, 2011)

gigahd40 said:


> Spoilers is wendesday ????



Nah shit bro, their are difinitily wendasdaj!


----------



## Grimzilla (May 9, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Fuck character development, I want PLOT development.
> Unless that character is madara, who can only develop by TAKING OFF THE MASK



Kudos to this guy


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (May 9, 2011)

Face said:


> Naruto has mastered the use of RM. The only thing he lacks is the Kyuubi cooperation which allows him to transform into the full Kyuubi. As well as allowing him to use the chakra without getting his own chakra sucked out.
> 
> It's not like he lacks power. He already has all of the Kyuubi's chakra. He's learned how to use it, just in a different way. Sasuke hadn't even mastered his MS and he fought the Raikage equally. So it would make no sense for Naruto to lose against the Raikage when he has both SM which is supposed to be MS equal as well as RM. Naruto had already surpassed both the Raikage and Tsunade during the Pain arc.



I agree with most of what you said. While I don't believe Naruto has fully mastered Rikudo Mode, as Bee stated that Naruto still requires more training, he has at least learned to use it effectively within combat, and without risk.

The first time he used Rikudo Mode, he broke his ankle trying to blitz Kisame. The second time, however, Naruto is shown jumping around and running over to the battlefield without any difficulty whatsoever. 

However, I have to strongly disagree with the idea that Sasuke fought equally with Yondaime Raikage. It was clearly depicted that Sasuke was on a far inferior level to A, and only managed to take an arm, because of the Kage's recklessness caused by his fierce desire to avenge Bee.

Had A not so willingly thrust his arm through the enton-shrouded susano'o bones defending Sasuke, he could've simply stomped Sasuke with no injury at all, by forcing a battle of stamina (where A would dominate, due to having biju-level chakra, far more than the Uchiha has).


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 9, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> Itachi meets Naruto and does Tsukiyomi
> 
> In the tsukiyomi world, Itachi has full control of the world and Kabuto cannot control them.
> Itachi will train Naruto for one week in the Tsukiyomi world.
> ...



*I like this!*


----------



## ISeeVoices (May 9, 2011)

Now i know how Itachi become so powerfull . He Tsukiyomi himself in the mirror and train for 20 years )


----------



## Skywalker (May 9, 2011)

Wat.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> Itachi meets Naruto and does Tsukiyomi
> 
> In the tsukiyomi world, Itachi has full control of the world and Kabuto cannot control them.
> Itachi will train Naruto for one week in the Tsukiyomi world.
> ...



you mean bleach?


----------



## Ukoku (May 9, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> Itachi meets Naruto and does Tsukiyomi
> 
> In the tsukiyomi world, Itachi has full control of the world and Kabuto cannot control them.
> Itachi will train Naruto for one week in the Tsukiyomi world.
> ...



No offense, but that sounds gross.


----------



## Skywalker (May 9, 2011)

Naruto doesn't need anymore training, unless it's to learn the Giga Genki Dama Breaker Rasengan.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Naruto doesn't need anymore training, unless it's to learn the Giga Genki Dama Breaker Rasengan.



if that happens, i will find you, and i will kill you with my own Giga Genki Dama 
















or maybe kiss you


----------



## Skywalker (May 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> if that happens, i will find you, and i will kill you with my own Giga Genki Dama
> 
> 
> 
> ...


                 .


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 9, 2011)

UchihaSage said:


> Itachi meets Naruto and does Tsukiyomi
> 
> In the tsukiyomi world, Itachi has full control of the world and Kabuto cannot control them.
> Itachi will train Naruto for one week in the Tsukiyomi world.
> ...



Good god.

Itachi is going act as a teacher, story teller, and a historian?

Talk about multitasking.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Good god.
> 
> Itachi is going act as a teacher, story teller, and a historian?
> 
> Talk about multitasking.



*insert sexual joke*

there. now give me my +rep goddammit rk


----------



## Skywalker (May 9, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Good god.
> 
> Itachi is going act as a teacher, story teller, and a historian?
> 
> Talk about multitasking.


Don't forget Jedi Master.


----------



## Addy (May 9, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Don't forget Jedi Master.



and a super hero as a side job.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 9, 2011)

i predict a riot 

but seriously, i predict serious badassery this week


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 9, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Good god.
> 
> Itachi is going act as a teacher, story teller, and a historian?
> 
> Talk about multitasking.



Itachi could handle it.


----------



## Skywalker (May 9, 2011)

Addy said:


> and a super hero as a side job.


He's superman.


----------



## RaidenisDead (May 9, 2011)

PREDICTION
Raikage appears: "Yo, yo, Naruto. I'm a let you finish... I'm a let you finish, but Bee has some of the best bijuu control of all time!

"Now continue yo training... OR ELSE!"


----------



## FearTear (May 9, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> PREDICTION
> Raikage appears: "Yo, yo, Naruto. I'm a let you finish... I'm a let you finish, but Bee has some of the best bijuu control of all time!
> 
> "Now continue yo training... OR ELSE!"



Bee: "Yo Naruto, looks like my brother screwed you..."

*Bee put his glasses on*

Bee: "...literally"

Naruto: "YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH"


----------



## RaidenisDead (May 9, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Bee: "Yo Naruto, looks like my brother screwed you..."
> 
> *Bee put his glasses on*
> 
> ...



LOL!! Bee with his glasses off?


----------



## GunX2 (May 9, 2011)

I predict Kakashi's Rampage..and Gaara and the Kages Clash.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 9, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> LOL!! Bee with his glasses off?


he will put glasses over his glasses


----------



## Skywalker (May 9, 2011)

Master Roshi glasses.


----------



## FearTear (May 9, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> LOL!! Bee with his glasses off?



BEE FACT OF THE DAY:

_Killer bee has no eyes, he has Kakashi's face in one eyehole and Madara's in the other. _

To remain on topic, I hope predict a transitional chapter that maybe shows us the rookies' and Naruto's thoughts, then Kabuto reaches Madara to pretend his explanations about Kin&Gin affair, and the beginning of Gaara/Onoki vs Edo Kages at the end


----------



## Jizznificent (May 9, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Bee: "Yo Naruto, looks like my brother screwed you..."
> 
> *Bee put his glasses on*
> 
> ...


:rofl

i find this extremely funny because coincidently, i just finished reading and watching where the origin of your post came from a few moments ago. 



funny meme, and the youtube comments on this "csi one liner" guy are killing me 

prediction:
- mostly transitional chapter
- next plan of strategy from both sides
- naruto and bee get stopped in their tracks by A and tsunade
- a new revelation
- we may see sasuke but he will still have his bandages on... (kishi you tease )


----------



## Gabe (May 9, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> PREDICTION
> Raikage appears: "Yo, yo, Naruto. I'm a let you finish... I'm a let you finish, but Bee has some of the best bijuu control of all time!
> 
> "Now continue yo training... OR ELSE!"



naruto and bee have different bijuss no matter how much bee trains naruto kyuubi will never work with naruto to be like bee and hachibi. so  it would be pointless


----------



## ZiharkXVI (May 9, 2011)

I predict....Edo Nighttime Raid.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 9, 2011)

I predict..everyone gets hungry.
Madara says he wants Chinese, but then the Cloud Village disagree's and says they want Mexican. The sand jumps in and complains they all should just order sandwiches, only to get one upped and then told by the Mist that they are eating Italian.
Naruto becomes enraged and rasengan's some random fodder and declare they are all eating ramen.

Madara loses patience and has the statue attack and wipe out half of the shinobi. The remaining shinobi become enraged and attack Madara, only to have more Zetsu clones appear. Bee got pissed that Madara would not allow for them to get Mexican, so he fights him, but they both die together.

Sasuke appears when Naruto is saying "FUCK All, we're eating RAMEN!".
Sasuke gets angry and says he wants tuna, thus starts Naruto vs Sasuke.
Half way during the fight edo Itachi pops out of nowhere and suggests why they don't just have both.

Sasuke and Naruto agree with this and walk back to Konoha hand in hand to go get their food.

That's how it's going to go.


----------



## RaidenisDead (May 9, 2011)

^  
What will Madara eat? 
Enter Chef Zetsu: "I am the kitchen it's self."


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 9, 2011)

He's going to die without ever getting his Chinese.


----------



## kx11 (May 10, 2011)

i predict bee will take off his glasses and reveal he's the Rock


----------



## live2sleep (May 10, 2011)

kx11 said:


> i predict bee will take off his glasses and reveal he's the Rock



naw Chuck Norris with a bb gun


----------



## Vodrake (May 10, 2011)

Are we expecting a chapter this week? In past years it's seemed to be the case that we get a chapter during Golden Week, but then don't the week after


----------



## Seraphiel (May 10, 2011)

Vodrake said:


> Are we expecting a chapter this week? In past years it's seemed to be the case that we get a chapter during Golden Week, but then don't the week after



Yes chaps do come out tomorrow.


----------



## HawkMan (May 10, 2011)

Rather, we don't receive a chapter during Golden Week but usually receive an early release of the following chapter. 

Should still be a chapter, though I'm uncertain of the spoiler providers. Wednesday is probably a better time to ask.


----------



## Coldhands (May 10, 2011)

Predictioooooon:
- Madara begins sealing Kinkaku & Ginkaku into Gedo Mazo
- Tsunade & A are catching up with Naruto & Bee
- Onoki & Gaara vs. Edo Kages starts properly
- And lots of talking


----------



## Sanity Check (May 10, 2011)

Sakura hasn't failed enough, lately.

Kishi will remedy this with Sakura trying to battle Gedou Mazou.  

Naruto and Kirabi try to save her.  

Kirabi saves her but is sucked into Gedou Mazou for his efforts.

Last panel displays Sakura crying in the arms of Naruto, again.


----------



## Juggernaut1985 (May 10, 2011)

I'm predicting more whining by Naruto how everyone is fighting for him.


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2011)

maybe some info on how RS created gedo mazo naruto and bee getting intercepted by the jins or nagato.


----------



## dream (May 10, 2011)

Juggernaut1985 said:


> I'm predicting more whining by Naruto how everyone is fighting for him.



I'm expecting Naruto to kick ass instead.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (May 10, 2011)

Night time Edo raid 
or maybe the VoTe fight?


----------



## Selva (May 10, 2011)

1mmortal 1tachi said:


> Sakura hasn't failed enough, lately.
> 
> Kishi will remedy this with Sakura trying to battle Gedou Mazou.
> 
> ...


I liek dis. Should make for a fun week in the Telegrams


----------



## j0hnni_ (May 10, 2011)

Naruto goes to Kakashi and Sakura, but Raikage intercepts him and Bee. Naruto escapes while Bee distracts his brother. Tsunade meets him next to Kakashi's battalion and they talk. Madara goes to Sasuke to give him instructions...


----------



## Nagato Sennin (May 10, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi are going to show up somehow and stop Madara


----------



## Skywalker (May 10, 2011)

How can they?

Kabuto is controlling them.


----------



## RaidenisDead (May 10, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> How can they?
> 
> Kabuto is controlling them.



Who the hell do you think they are?! 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Skywalker (May 10, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> Who the hell do you think they are?!
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


If I find a panel if them together like that, that's sig material.


----------



## RaidenisDead (May 10, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> If I find a panel if them together like that, that's sig material.



Make it happen Kishi! Add the glasses too!  
*sigh* Nagato riding on Itachi's back with the glasses.....


----------



## Skywalker (May 10, 2011)

That would save this series.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 10, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> Make it happen Kishi! Add the glasses too!
> *sigh* Nagato riding on Itachi's back with the glasses.....


would be too perfect to be true


----------



## Nikushimi (May 10, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> Make it happen Kishi! Add the glasses too!
> *sigh* Nagato riding on Itachi's back with the glasses.....



I can see it now...



Itachi: SHIMON! LET'S DO "THAT"!

Nagato: "Th-that"?

Itachi: Heh, you dumbass... WE'RE GONNA COMBINE! 

Kitsuchi: They're gonna combine?! 

Madara: They're gonna combine?! 

Naruto: They're gonna combine! 

Bee: Man, ya'll honkeys is straight wack. For real, y'all.


----------



## RaidenisDead (May 10, 2011)

"Walk with your head up, Itachi!" 
"Na-Nagato..."
"Oi Oi! I'm always saying it aren't I? It's not "Nagato" 
"Call me, "Pain"!


----------



## Nikushimi (May 10, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> "Walk with your head up, Itachi!"
> "Na-Nagato..."
> "Oi Oi! I'm always saying it aren't I? It's not "Nagato"
> "Call me, "Pain"!



Oh hell no, you do NOT make Itachi the Simon and Nagato the Kamina!


----------



## Hexa (May 10, 2011)

No one is doing any type of cross-over thing where Naruto characters act like characters from different series . . . thing.

Capiche?


----------



## Sollet (May 10, 2011)

Hexa said:


> No one is doing any type of cross-over thing where Naruto characters act like characters from different series . . . thing.
> 
> Capiche?



Combo breaker?

Anyways, I predict more out of blue randomness!


----------



## Skywalker (May 10, 2011)

Hexa said:


> No one is doing any type of cross-over thing where Naruto characters act like characters from different series . . . thing.
> 
> Capiche?


Be a team player.


----------



## T-Bag (May 10, 2011)

I predict Kabuto sending Nagato/Itachi to capture Sasuke.


----------



## Addy (May 10, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> I predict Kabuto sending Nagato/Itachi to capture Sasuke.



that's what im hoping. 

at least itachi.


----------



## GunX2 (May 10, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> I predict Kabuto sending Nagato/Itachi to capture Sasuke.



If Sasuke Manages to beat an Immortal Nagato and Itachi i'll call milarkie!


----------



## ZiharkXVI (May 10, 2011)

Madara would never allow that to occur.  Plus, Sasuke has to still be duped into believing Madara's bullcrap.  If Itachi had the chance to tell Sasuke the truth (and why wouldn't he at that point?) then it would all be for naught and Sasuke might turn against Madara and not fight Naruto.  

Personally wouldn't be very excited about that since we've seen Itachi versus Sasuke before.  Much rather see Itachi versus Naruto.


----------



## RaidenisDead (May 10, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Oh hell no, you do NOT make Itachi the Simon and Nagato the Kamina!



It's the only way I could make it work. Decisions had to be made.... 



			
				Hexa said:
			
		

> No one is doing any type of cross-over thing where Naruto characters act like characters from different series . . . thing.
> 
> Capiche?


 But!... 



GunX2 said:


> milarkie!


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 10, 2011)

T-Bag said:


> I predict Kabuto sending Nagato/Itachi to capture Sasuke.



That would be amazing if that happened, although I'd rage if Naguto alone went to get Sasuke. I'd prefer Itachi and the two brothers have a heart to heart talk of some sorts while fighting and what not.


----------



## Wonder Mike (May 10, 2011)

^^*I'd love to see Nagato vs Sasuke, then it would be stated in a real battle the superiority of the rinnegan over the sharingan...*


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 10, 2011)

Lack of material to fangirl about.


----------



## shintebukuro (May 10, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> ^^*I'd love to see Nagato vs Sasuke, then it would be stated in a real battle the superiority of the rinnegan over the sharingan...*



Believe me, you really don't want to see Sasuke fight then. The EMS is something we know nothing about, and Kishimoto has been keeping Sasuke covered for a full year at this point...

When we see Sasuke's eyes, the EMS is going to be hyped beyond heaven.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 10, 2011)

It'll be cool if we could get color pages and a spread in color to star the new phase of this arc, like Kishi did in 515.

Oh well, if it doesn't I am sure we'll get color pages soon, eventually. And that this time they are used for showing in colors Edos such as the Kages or the Swordsmen (no need for the Jins, we already know how they look thanks to 420's spread).

Night's young. 



Skywalker said:


> Be a team player.



That emoticon should be added to this forum's list of smilies! 

:supergar


----------



## Jeαnne (May 10, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> ^^*I'd love to see Nagato vs Sasuke, then it would be stated in a real battle the superiority of the rinnegan over the sharingan...*



are you really sure it would prove rinnegan's superiority?

like...do you really want sasuke's first EMS fight to be against rinnegan? something yet to be seen and get hyped against some already known and shown...with the foreshadowing of sasuke surpassing nagato? 




i havent been this curious about naruto spoilers in a while


----------



## RaidenisDead (May 10, 2011)

Like others have stated, you don't want Sasuke's power up to be tested against Rinnegan. Especially when Kishi is writing it. Unless you like the feeling of hurt.... in your butt.


----------



## Gabe (May 10, 2011)

he wont sent nagato to capture sasuke nagato has no connection to sasuke. and so far all the zombies have been fighting shinobie with a connection to them. so nagato will probably still take on naruto who is the only connection he has in the battlefield


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 10, 2011)

RaidenisDead said:


> Like others have stated, you don't want Sasuke's power up to be tested against Rinnegan. *Especially when Kishi is writing it.* Unless you like the feeling of hurt.... in your butt.



Kishi's editor: A sharingan user cannot beat a Rinnegan user; The Rinnegan is supposed to be the superior Dojutsu!!!!!!

Kishi: I did????? ( It worked now I could put more hax into the Sharingan, without no one every questioning it)


----------



## vered (May 10, 2011)

i really hope ohana will come out early today.
these kind of transitional chapters are usualy packed with lots of interesting info.


----------



## Jeαnne (May 11, 2011)

vered said:


> i really hope ohana will come out early today.
> these kind of transitional chapters are usualy packed with lots of interesting info.


yep

if i dont get to read anything about sasuke this chapter i will be sad


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 11, 2011)

Jeαnne said:


> yep
> 
> if i dont get to read anything about sasuke this chapter i will be sad



i wont be.











sorry, that was mean...


----------



## Jeαnne (May 11, 2011)

crystalblade13 said:


> i wont be.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


its not like i care


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 11, 2011)

Sascake's EMS will be revealed this chapter.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 11, 2011)

OP just got spoilers, so Naruto will hopefully get them as well soon to.


----------



## Superstars (May 11, 2011)

Good.^ I hope this is a Madara chapter!


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

Please show Itachi in this chapter, even if it's just for a second at the end.
Come on Kishi. 

-praying-


----------



## Evilene (May 11, 2011)

I predict spoilers in the next 30 or 40 minutes.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 11, 2011)

Spoilers hurry im dying ..


----------



## Palpatine (May 11, 2011)

Madara, wat u playin' at?


----------



## Blackgallon (May 11, 2011)

How many chapters do people think this 'night' period will last for?

I'm hoping maybe 2, give us some insight on a few things happening in the war etc.


----------



## Orochibuto (May 11, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> How many chapters do people think this 'night' period will last for?
> 
> I'm hoping maybe 2, give us some insight on a few things happening in the war etc.



Could be much more, it would only be logical if Kabuto used fodder or diposable edos for daytime and at night where everyone is tired and scared he use the high edos.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 11, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> How many chapters do people think this 'night' period will last for?
> 
> I'm hoping maybe 2, give us some insight on a few things happening in the war etc.


 5 chapters.


----------



## Kisame3rd14 (May 11, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Could be much more, it would only be logical if Kabuto used fodder or diposable edos for daytime and at night where everyone is tired and scared he use the high edos.



Yeaa i agree, i think it could last easily for more than four or so chapters.


----------



## うずまきナルト (May 11, 2011)

Guess no spoilers today. I'm going to bed.

In the afternoon, I hope I will be able to read some spoilers of Naruto or Killer Bee fighting someone.


----------



## Palpatine (May 11, 2011)

God I hope this night period isn't just talking and training...


----------



## calimike (May 11, 2011)

Madara is something up in his sleeve. End of World


----------



## Orochibuto (May 11, 2011)

Going to sleep, no spoilers.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 11, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> Going to sleep, no spoilers.



You are going to sleep ?? In which country do you live in,by me its 10,00 o'clock in the morning


----------



## Majin Lu (May 11, 2011)

Now it is 04:25 pm Japan time. Ohana will post soon. 

I wish to see the Edo Jins this chapter. And Gaara/Temari/Oonoki vs. Edo Kages


----------



## Kurushimi (May 11, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> Please show Itachi in this chapter, even if it's just for a second at the end.
> Come on Kishi.
> 
> -praying-



Itachi looks freaking ugly in his Edo form... guess some of his fans are really masochists(not at all unlike him  )
Hope we see Teuchi in this chapter *fanboy(converted to girl) scream* kyaaaaaaa~ Plz, OMGz, *nozebleedzzz* Teuchi iz zO awesome!!!!! 

P.S. *faints*


----------



## Evilene (May 11, 2011)

Well, Ohana has finally posted something.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 11, 2011)

ohana posted.



Kurushimi said:


> Itachi looks freaking ugly in his Edo form... guess some of his fans are really masochists(not at all unlike him  )
> Hope we see *Teuchi* in this chapter *fanboy(converted to girl) scream* kyaaaaaaa~ Plz, OMGz, *nozebleedzzz* Teuchi iz zO awesome!!!!!
> 
> P.S. *faints*


And how do you think Tsunade will convince Naruto to stay in the Turtle Island?


----------



## bearzerger (May 11, 2011)

Well, looks like plenty of dialogue between Naruto and the Kyuubi. Bit of a surprise. Kyuubi telling Naruto how he'll end up like Nagato and Naruto obviously refuting that claim saying how he'll deal with the war and Sasuke.


----------



## Ukoku (May 11, 2011)

Something about nine-tails and Nagato


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 11, 2011)

Wow.

Unexpected. Looks like a Naruto-talks-a-lot chapter. Wonder if the war is in it at all?


----------



## Raging Bird (May 11, 2011)

Oh man its this time of the weak again.


----------



## Evilene (May 11, 2011)

Cool a Kyuubi appearance.


----------



## Nimander (May 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Well, looks like plenty of dialogue between Naruto and the Kyuubi. Bit of a surprise. Kyuubi telling Naruto how he'll end up like Nagato and Naruto obviously refuting that claim saying how he'll deal with the war and Sasuke.



Naruto?

And the Kyuubi?

Actually having a discussion?

Fucking finally.


----------



## Krombacher (May 11, 2011)

Its time to tnj Kyubi, Naruto.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (May 11, 2011)

KYUUBIIIIIII FUCK YEAHH


----------



## Ukoku (May 11, 2011)

Naruto lookin' badass


----------



## Raging Bird (May 11, 2011)

kyuubi's looking healthy.

see this proves kyuubi can regenerate its chakra, i wouldn't be surprised it if can regen the chakra minato sealed.


----------



## Saunion (May 11, 2011)

Holy crap Naruto is getting in Kyuubi's face.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 11, 2011)

Sasuke fans will be happy too, based on the scans so far. It's a flashback sequence


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 11, 2011)

Hell yeah!, Spoilers!
I knew naruto was going to try and tame kyuubi. He is just not as powerful without it's ego backing him up. Also glad to see six-year old Naruto and sasuke beginning to duke it out.
It seems like because Sasuke didn't want to pair up, naruto just said "well, fuck him." And dipped.

Should have been like chouji, Sasuke-chan, then you would have had a friend through all the hard times, rather than a rival.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 11, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Should have been like chouji, Sasuke-chan, then you would have had a friend through all the hard times, rather than a rival.



In this manga, there doesn't seem to be too much of a distinction. Chouji and Shika actually seem to be one of the only, if not the only, real friendship in this manga between two people of the same age that isn't a rivalry as well.

Sasuke and Naruto
Sakura and Ino
Kakashi and Gai
Danzou and Hiruzen

And I'm sure there are others I'm not thinking of.


----------



## Krombacher (May 11, 2011)

What did Naruto say in the last panel?


----------



## Coldhands (May 11, 2011)

Holy fuck, a whole chap of Naruto and Kyubi talking? I know some of you just want action but I actually enjoy good chats very much. This is already a 11/10 chap for me :]. Oh and Naruto looks fucking badass.


----------



## Nimander (May 11, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> Its time to tnj Kyubi, Naruto.



MY BODY IS READY FOR THIS.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 11, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> What did Naruto say in the last panel?



I'm gonna take it up the ass from Sasuke, and you are gonna watch it from inside here.


----------



## Saunion (May 11, 2011)

That's the badass part 1 Naruto that should never have been out of the manga for so long.

That look he gives to Kyuubi.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 11, 2011)

What the hell ? How did Kyuubi regain its lost chakra so fast ? 
He must have absorbed a lot of Naruto's chakra i gues.


----------



## auem (May 11, 2011)

Nimander said:


> MY BODY IS READY FOR THIS.



matter of time pal...matter of time..you know what's coming..


----------



## bearzerger (May 11, 2011)

Saunion said:


> That's the badass part 1 Naruto that should never have been out of the manga for so long.
> 
> That look he gives to Kyuubi.



Part 1 Naruto never could have done anything that badass. Not even close. Part 1 Naruto was a petulant brat half the time.


----------



## SaiST (May 11, 2011)

Looks like Naruto's about to become a true perfect Jinchuuriki. 

That last panel is boss.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Well, looks like plenty of dialogue between Naruto and the Kyuubi. Bit of a surprise. Kyuubi telling Naruto how he'll end up like Nagato and Naruto obviously refuting that claim saying how he'll deal with the war and Sasuke.



Naruto wil turn into an Edo/zombie in the future ?


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> In this manga, there doesn't seem to be too much of a distinction. Chouji and Shika actually seem to be one of the only, if not the only, real friendship in this manga between two people of the same age that isn't a rivalry as well.
> 
> Sasuke and Naruto
> Sakura and Ino
> ...



You have a good point there.
Everyone seems to be at odds with their best friends. Sucks man.


----------



## auem (May 11, 2011)

the chap started with naruto talking to kyubi??!!
last time he was running like hell...


----------



## Nimander (May 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Part 1 Naruto never could have done anything that badass. Not even close. Part 1 Naruto was a petulant brat half the time.



And the other half he was badass.  

I was, weirdly enough, thinking about his battle with Gaara the other day.  And, even after all this time, that fight can still give me chills.  That was honestly his shining moment in Part 1, and nothing else he did before the TS ever came close.


----------



## Saunion (May 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Part 1 Naruto never could have done anything that badass. Not even close. Part 1 Naruto was a petulant brat half the time.



He faced Kyuubi like that a couple of times. And I'm talking about that tough, intimidating look he had a few times in part 1 and seemed to have lost in part 2.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 11, 2011)

Why did Naryto go to Kyuubi in the first place? Is it writen in the spoilers ?


----------



## Majin Lu (May 11, 2011)

Cool pics 

Last panel of this chapter looks awesome


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (May 11, 2011)

Last panel is epic.


----------



## Alexdhamp (May 11, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> kyuubi's looking healthy.
> 
> see this proves kyuubi can regenerate its chakra, *i wouldn't be surprised it if can regen the chakra minato sealed*.



I don't think it's like that. Minato sealed only the Yang chakra into Naruto, sealing the Yin chakra completely away. The Kyuubi can probably only regen the Yang chakra as it's a creature made of only that chakra.


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (May 11, 2011)

Oh shit, this chapter is looking AWESOME!! Well, it was expected that Naruto was gonna have a chat with the Kyuubi sometime soon because in chapter 499 he told the Kyuubi to "wait a little longer", meaning they had unfinished business (which now looks to be somewhat finished).


----------



## auem (May 11, 2011)

if no new information doesn't come out from this talk..only sasuke,love,hatred bla bla bla..
i would consider this chapter a fail no matter how badass last panel seems..


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 11, 2011)

Naruto looks pretty cool in that last panel


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 11, 2011)

Am i seeing things or did Naruto just slam the seal again on Kyuubi on the last page ?  Poor Kyuubi, P.E.T.A will rape Naruto's orange ass for molesting the fox


----------



## vered (May 11, 2011)

storytime!!!!
perhpas about RS??


----------



## Nimander (May 11, 2011)

Did you see Naruto call up the torii gates to headlock the Kyuubi?

He's made the fox his bitch (with a little help from his mom, of course).


----------



## Saunion (May 11, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Am i seeing things or did Naruto just slam the seal again on Kyuubi on the last page ?  Poor Kyuubi, P.E.T.A will rape Naruto's orange ass for molesting the fox





Nimander said:


> Did you see Naruto call up the torii gates to headlock the Kyuubi?
> 
> He's made the fox his bitch (with a little help from his mom, of course).



Yeah. At this point it looks like Kyuubi might have no other choice but to cooperate: if he tries anything funny, his ass gets locked up again.


----------



## bearzerger (May 11, 2011)

Nimander said:


> And the other half he was badass.
> 
> I was, weirdly enough, thinking about his battle with Gaara the other day.  And, even after all this time, that fight can still give me chills.  That was honestly his shining moment in Part 1, and nothing else he did before the TS ever came close.



The fight with Gaara was his crowning moment in part 1. True. 

Most of Naruto's badass behaviour was out of sheer ignorance. Naruto back then was largely talking out of his own ass and luckily he had the Kyuubi within him which kept him from looking like a total tool. Now don't mistake me. I like part one Naruto, but objectively that's how it was a lot of the time.



Saunion said:


> He faced Kyuubi like that a couple of times. And I'm talking about that tough, intimidating look he had a few times in part 1 and seemed to have lost in part 2.


The thing about badassery is, you can only talk tough and look tough if you have the skills to back it up. Remember how in part one he gave us that look after he first met Itachi and talked about hunting Itachi down?

The difference in quality between the Naruto now and the one of part one should be clear.


----------



## UchihaSage (May 11, 2011)

naruto bitchslaps kyuubi basically
kyuubi says naruto is amai (weak)
then naruto says he gonna bitchslap sasuke in the war


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 11, 2011)

I predict chapter title will be : Kyuubitch!


----------



## WraithX959 (May 11, 2011)

KSM aka RSM incoming.


----------



## Divinstrosity (May 11, 2011)

So, basically...

...this chapter has shit to do with what happened last chapter?


----------



## Nimander (May 11, 2011)

I should have expected something of a transition chapter.  Shit has been too high octane lately, and Kishi needs to slow things down some before stepping into the next phase of this arc.


----------



## vered (May 11, 2011)

epic panels.
and i really hope for some new info by kyubii.
naruto used the torri again.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 11, 2011)

vered said:


> epic panels.
> and i really hope for some new info by kyubii.
> naruto used the torri again.



Naruto usess Torii bitchslapp no jutsu on Kyuubi : Its supereffective


----------



## Majin Lu (May 11, 2011)

Naruto seals Kyuubi. He steps on it. He leans. And he stares and says "something about Sasuke I'm the boss now!".


----------



## Icegaze (May 11, 2011)

Wait, what bad@ss panel are you guys talking about? 

The last panel shows Naruto looking into Kyubi's eyes with the reflection of what seems to be dark Naruto, or am I seeing things wrong?


----------



## bearzerger (May 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> The last panel shows Naruto looking into Kyubi's eyes with the reflection of what seems to be dark Naruto, or am I seeing things wrong?



You are seeing things wrong. That's not dark Naruto that's just the reflection of Badassruto


----------



## Krombacher (May 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Wait, what bad@ss panel are you guys talking about?
> 
> The last panel shows Naruto looking into Kyubi's eyes with the reflection of what seems to be dark Naruto, or am I seeing things wrong?



You are seeing things wrong.


----------



## auem (May 11, 2011)

dark naruto??how could that be?


----------



## Majin Lu (May 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Wait, what bad@ss panel are you guys talking about?
> 
> The last panel shows Naruto looking into Kyubi's eyes with the reflection of what seems to be dark Naruto, or am I seeing things wrong?


Ice, you make the Best Panel threads and you are asking "what badass panel"? 

You better to include that panel in your new thread


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 11, 2011)

So much for "Sorry Kyuubi i wont hurt you.......wait,just wait "


----------



## Synn (May 11, 2011)

The chapter looks rather boring


----------



## Seraphiel (May 11, 2011)

auem said:


> dark naruto??how could that be?



Well he has the same smile as dark Naruto, but yeah it's only a reflection.


----------



## Coldhands (May 11, 2011)

Its just GARuto. Dark Naruto has dark eyes but the reflections eyes are normal.


----------



## vered (May 11, 2011)

i predict at least one metion of RS.i mean there has to be a mention here!!!


----------



## WraithX959 (May 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> You are seeing things wrong. That's not dark Naruto that's just the reflection of *Garuto*



Fixed that for you.


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait.

So basically Naruto saw Shikamaru and Chouji doing that two-fingers handshake and wished to do the same with Sasuke?


----------



## Coldhands (May 11, 2011)

vered said:


> i predict at least one metion of RS.i mean there has to be a mention here!!!



Now Ill be disappointed if it doesnt happen ;/


----------



## Icegaze (May 11, 2011)

I also wonder how you guys get to see any detail in that panel.  It's basically a thumbnail sized pic and zooming in just adds too many pixels making everything appear blurry.

Seriously, I hope the chapter isn't going to be all about a dialogue between Kyubi and Naruto with a some flashbacks..


----------



## Sαge (May 11, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Its just GARuto. Dark Naruto has dark eyes but the reflections eyes are normal.



Sorry, but "Garuto" was never this badass. This Naruto is on some Enrest Borgnine level shit.


----------



## shyakugaun (May 11, 2011)

Kid Sasuke


----------



## Saunion (May 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I also wonder how you guys get to see any detail in that panel.  It's basically a thumbnail sized pic and zooming in just adds too many pixels making everything appear blurry.



Are you serious?


----------



## Krombacher (May 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I also wonder how you guys get to see any detail in that panel.  It's basically a thumbnail sized pic and zooming in just adds too many pixels making everything appear blurry.
> 
> Seriously, I hope the chapter isn't going to be all about a dialogue between Kyubi and Naruto with a some flashbacks..



How about you click on the picture to get a bigger version of it?

Is this the first time u are in the internet?

Thats some epic fail right here from you.


----------



## Dolohov27 (May 11, 2011)

Naruto should have poke the kyuubi in the eye.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I also wonder how you guys get to see any detail in that panel.  It's basically a thumbnail sized pic and zooming in just adds too many pixels making everything appear blurry.
> 
> Seriously, I hope the chapter isn't going to be all about a dialogue between Kyubi and Naruto with a some flashbacks..



Yes it will be


----------



## Melas (May 11, 2011)

Poor Kyuubi! Why does he even bother messing with Naruto now?

Transition chapter as expected, hopefully there is some useful information in the dialogues.


----------



## Nikushimi (May 11, 2011)

Great, another waste of a chapter that's all about Naruto stomping on what little dignity Kyuubi has left. Like we haven't gotten enough of those.


----------



## calimike (May 11, 2011)

Synn said:


> The chapter looks rather boring



I guess this chapter is for anime


----------



## santanico (May 11, 2011)

nah nah, looks interesting


----------



## Coldhands (May 11, 2011)

Kyubi and Naruto talking. Naruto being total badass. Torii gates. This is more epic than any action chapter in this arc so far.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 11, 2011)

I dont believe Kyuubi and Naruto talk is 17 pages, Ohana has probably left out some other bits.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 11, 2011)

More pictures up.

KB is in the chapter as well.


----------



## vered (May 11, 2011)

new pics are ineresting.so we are seeing RM and Bee as well this chapter.seems like naruto senses somthing?


----------



## Saunion (May 11, 2011)

One small little detail I loved: seeing goggles-wearing kid Naruto again.


----------



## Palpatine (May 11, 2011)

I should have known. A transition chapter. Guess we got like six more weeks of this shit before we get back to the action.


----------



## calimike (May 11, 2011)

Naruto sense something  Naruto's badass face look like Pain


----------



## Icegaze (May 11, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> How about you click on the picture to get a bigger version of it?
> 
> Is this the first time u are in the internet?
> 
> Thats some epic fail right here from you.



I'm using Internet Explorer right now and no, you cannot click on a thumbnail.
I zoomed it times 400% and its just a mess. I'll wait for a rehosted pic.


----------



## bearzerger (May 11, 2011)

vered said:


> new pics are ineresting.so we are seeing RM and Bee as well this chapter.seems like naruto senses somthing?



Naruto doesn't sense anything. That panel is where the Kyuubi starts to talk to Naruto. Obviously Naruto is a bit surprised, just like we were.



Icegaze said:


> I'm using Internet Explorer right now and no, you cannot click on a thumbnail.
> I zoomed it times 400% and its just a mess. I'll wait for a rehosted pic.



Lol you are just reinforcing my prejudices against IE. IE is, was and always will be full of fail.


----------



## Krombacher (May 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> I'm using Internet Explorer right now and no, you cannot click on a thumbnail.
> I zoomed it times 400% and its just a mess. I'll wait for a rehosted pic.



Thats why u never use internet explorer.

copy and paste.


----------



## Neomaster121 (May 11, 2011)

i thought naruto had removed the flesh of kyuubi and locked him tight in a small dark cage wtf are they discussing


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 11, 2011)

Reserving judgment but just from the 9 pages we've seen thus far, I'm not overly impressed. Over half of the chapter at least is a fanservice flashback and a lot of talking. And I suspect that a good portion of what is 'revealed' in this talk are things that NF members have already deduced and are now generally accepted theories. Ah well.



vered said:


> new pics are ineresting.so we are seeing RM and Bee as well this chapter.seems like naruto senses somthing?



We already know how good his sensing powers are now so having another moment like this is kind of pointless UNLESS it means that Sasuke is also on the move, which is a possibility.


----------



## Icegaze (May 11, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> Thats why u never use internet explorer.
> 
> copy and paste.




Thanks mate. 
Quality pics can change a man.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Naruto doesn't sense anything. That panel is where the Kyuubi starts to talk to Naruto. Obviously Naruto is a bit surprised, just like we were.



Wow, so the Kyuubi initiated the conversation? Open communication is the first step to reconciliation, clearly the Kyuubi is opening himself up to Naruto's TnJ. Poor Kyuubi, he'll soon be Naruto's irritable buddy.


----------



## Majin Lu (May 11, 2011)

Naruto "senses" the Kyuubi... that is just the first page:


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (May 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Reserving judgment but just from the 9 pages we've seen thus far, I'm not overly impressed. Over half of the chapter at least is a fanservice flashback and a lot of talking. And I suspect that a good portion of what is 'revealed' in this talk are things that NF members have already deduced and are now generally accepted theories. Ah well.
> 
> 
> 
> We already know how good his sensing powers are now so having another moment like this is kind of pointless UNLESS it means that Sasuke is also on the move, which is a possibility.



If we get some good quality artwork in this chapter it will be enough to satisfy me. The last picture with naruto staring into the kyubi's eye looks awesome.

(of course, it's probably way too close for the Kyubi to see anything but a blurry yellow thing.)


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

WraithX959 said:


> Wow, so the Kyuubi initiated the conversation?



So Kyuubi was sick of "wait... just wait"

and he decided to take the initiative?


----------



## Ciardha (May 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> In this manga, there doesn't seem to be too much of a distinction. Chouji and Shika actually seem to be one of the only, if not the only, real friendship in this manga between two people of the same age that isn't a rivalry as well.
> 
> Sasuke and Naruto
> Sakura and Ino
> ...



Yahiko and Nagato weren't, and Kakashi and Gai are only really rivals in Gai's mind. Kakashi treats that "rivalry" pretty lightly, and Gai doesn't mean it in a hostile way at all. 

Madara was probably a bit younger than Hashirama but it's clear there was that whole best friend bitter rival vibe with them too. 

Jiraiya and Orochimaru are another to add to your list though. I think the best friend part was more so on Jiraiya's side than Orochimaru's though, just like Naruto and Sasuke.

Sakura's and Ino outgrew the bitter rival stuff, it's basically now that they serve as catalysts for the other to attempt to reach the same level of achievement. 

Gaara and Naruto aren't bitter rivals, they are good friends since Gaara realized he didn't have to be a homicidal monster.


----------



## DragonSlayer (May 11, 2011)

holy shit naruto looks badass in these two pics:




FUCK YEAH the latter. anything kyuubi related is always good.


----------



## BlueBird (May 11, 2011)

It seems in RM Naruto is way ahead of B  Not surprising though.

Can't wait for translation of the conversation. I seems that B can talk to 8tails while in base mode and Naruto only in RM?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 11, 2011)

another boring flashback. KISHI WE GET IT, THEY WERFE DICKS TO EACH OTHER WHEN THEY WERE LITTLE TELL US SOMETHING WE DON'T KNOW!

on the plus side I'm glad kyuubi's back.


----------



## vered (May 11, 2011)

perhaps we are coming to the point where the kyubii will help naruto like hachibi does?


----------



## calimike (May 11, 2011)

FearTear said:


> So Kyuubi was sick of "wait... just wait"
> 
> and he decided to take the initiative?



in?i?ti?a?tive   

_–noun
1. an introductory act or step; leading action: to take the initiative in making friends.
2. readiness and ability in initiating action; enterprise: to lack initiative.
3. one's personal, responsible decision: to act on one's own initiative._

Answer is 1 




DragonSlayer said:


> holy shit naruto looks badass in these a pic



2nd panel in Chapter 368 page 17


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (May 11, 2011)

thw last page had a prewdiction with something related to kyuubi, maybe it will tell something about RS or maybe accept to cooperate ?


----------



## stevensr123 (May 11, 2011)

Looks like a pretty shit chapter, whole chapter seems like a useless flashback and some chit chat between the kyuubi and naruto, meh


----------



## Saunion (May 11, 2011)

vered said:


> perhaps we are coming to the point where the kyubii will help naruto like hachibi does?



I don't see the point of the chapter if it doesn't lead to this.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 11, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> another boring flashback. KISHI WE GET IT, THEY WERFE DICKS TO EACH OTHER WHEN THEY WERE LITTLE TELL US SOMETHING WE DON'T KNOW!
> 
> on the plus side I'm glad kyuubi's back.



Another pointless discussion about Sasuke, but no Sasuke.


----------



## best Kage ever (May 11, 2011)

filler... this TNJ could be done on 1 page, maybe Kishi is concentrating on next chap and it will be something big


----------



## bearzerger (May 11, 2011)

BlueBird said:


> It seems in RM Naruto is way ahead of B  Not surprising though.
> 
> Can't wait for translation of the conversation. I seems that B can talk to 8tails while in base mode and Naruto only in RM?


Nah. It's just a coincidence that the Kyuubi talks to Naruto while he's in RM. Naruto and Kyuubi can talk to each other whenever they want.



vered said:


> perhaps we are coming to the point where the kyubii will help naruto like hachibi does?



Naruto restraining him completely and then stepping on to his muzzle certainly speaks of a budding friendship.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 11, 2011)

I doubt he will get a new mode, so maybe Kyuubi just won't eat Naruto's chakra while he is in RM? Unless it just absorbs it and it's not under his control


----------



## auem (May 11, 2011)

vered said:


> perhaps we are coming to the point where the kyubii will help naruto like hachibi does?



sweet dream...but it won't happen...
personality of kyubi seem to very much individualistic..if kyubi help naruto ever,then it's for his own gain...
i doubt kishi would sink that low to make kyubi helping naruto unconditionally...


----------



## Nandireya (May 11, 2011)

stevensr123 said:


> Looks like a pretty shit chapter, whole chapter seems like a useless flashback and some chit chat between the kyuubi and naruto, meh



Is it a flashback?  Sasuke looks way darker there then he ever did in the past...or has Kishi forgotten he wasn't always a crazy-arsed maniac?


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2011)

The Kyuubi seems to be in good shape, as if he was getting plenty of food and exercise since the last time we've seen him. 



auem said:


> sweet dream...but it won't happen...
> personality of kyubi seem to very much individualistic..if kyubi help naruto ever,then it's for his own gain...
> i doubt kishi would sink that low to make kyubi helping naruto unconditionally...



Hahaha, sure. You know it as I do, the Kyuubi will come to love Naruto like the rest of us. 

He'll refer to Naruto as his "kit" any minute now.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (May 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Kyuubi seems to be in good shape, as if he was getting plenty of food and exercise since the last time we've seen him.



it do it for Naruto


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (May 11, 2011)

auem said:


> sweet dream...but it won't happen...
> personality of kyubi seem to very much individualistic..if kyubi help naruto ever,then it's for his own gain...
> i doubt kishi would sink that low to make kyubi helping naruto unconditionally...



The fact that he was the first to call naruto to talk show as how he is changing


----------



## Saunion (May 11, 2011)

Kyuubi may not become "friendly", but they're obviously going to cooperate.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 11, 2011)

wiether they become bffs or not i'll always love that fox


----------



## bearzerger (May 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Kyuubi seems to be in good shape, as if he was getting plenty of food and exercise since the last time we've seen him.



Naruto was kind enough to put a hamster wheel in the Kyuubi's cage



Kyuubi No Yoko 90 said:


> The fact that he was the first to call naruto to talk show as how he is changing



Kyuubi talking to Naruto saying how Naruto will fail and end up like Nagato and how he should undo the seal really isn't a sign of change

Oh well never mind Sho just proved me wrong


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 11, 2011)

So there's a war going on but it's still coming second to Sasuke.


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> So there's a war going on but it's still coming second to Sasuke.



Just as expected. 



bearzerger said:


> Naruto was kind enough to put a hamster wheel in the Kyuubi's cage.



And one of the cups to sip Naruto's chakra from?

Makes sense.


----------



## Maerala (May 11, 2011)

No A and Tsunade this chapter?


----------



## revas (May 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Kyuubi talking to Naruto saying how Naruto will fail and end up like Nagato and how he should undo the seal really isn't a sign of change



yes it is... when did we last see kyuubi starting a conversation? thats tight - never. he is changing, and imo, kyuubi will be a factor in upcoming fights. he might help directly (kyuubi beast mode), or help indirectly - allowing naruto to use full potential of kyuubi chakra without fear of beeing taken in (multiple shadow clones?).

but you dont initiate a talk with someone you hate, if you dont want something. and seeing as kyuubi just wanted to talk, its a sign of change.


----------



## Saunion (May 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> So there's a war going on but it's still coming second to Sasuke.




Kyuubi specifically mentioned Sasuke.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> So there's a war going on but it's still coming second to Sasuke.



You're surprised?


----------



## mareboro (May 11, 2011)

Kyuubi is now acting like a pet and Naruto is just being mean!!!
Kyuubi: Naruto, we need to talk... we need to taaaaalk!!!
Naruto: Go away, I'm busy doing shit.

Its obvious that the Kyubi is slowly becoming like the Hachibi. Sure he still tries to be evil... but its only a matter of time before the kyubis thirst for Narutos affection brakes him ;p


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2011)

Everyone knows that this conversation will inevitability lead to a discussion featuring the Kyuubi's backstory, and Rikudou's. 





mareboro said:


> Kyuubi is now acting like a pet and Naruto is just being mean!!!
> Kyuubi: Naruto, we need to talk... we need to taaaaalk!!!
> Naruto: Go away, I'm busy doing shit.
> 
> Its obvious that the Kyubi is slowly becoming like the Hachibi. Sure he still tries to be evil... but its only a matter of time before the kyubis thirst for Narutos affection brakes him ;p



$10.00 bucks says Naruto's chakra is to blame. The Kyuubi has been sucking it this entire time.


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 11, 2011)

Kyuubi talks about Sasuke.


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

calimike said:


> in?i?ti?a?tive
> 
> _?noun
> 1. an introductory act or step; leading action: to take the initiative in making friends.
> ...



That's not my point, my point is "Naruto, you were supposed to talk to Kyuubi BEFORE ANYTHING ELSE, but you forgot as usual.


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2011)

Garrod Ran said:


> Kyuubi talks about Sasuke.



Kyuubi also mentions Nagato. 

Only one left is Noob Saibot, errr, I mean Rikudou.


----------



## Sαge (May 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> So there's a war going on but it's still coming second to Sasuke.



I must be missing something; was Naruto running off to find Sasuke, or "end this war"?


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2011)

FearTear said:


> That's not my point, my point is "Naruto, you were supposed to talk to Kyuubi BEFORE ANYTHING ELSE, but you forgot as usual.



And why is that?


----------



## Garrod Ran (May 11, 2011)

Sαge said:


> I must be missing something; was Naruto running off to find Sasuke, or "end this war"?



war....I hope


----------



## cloudsymph (May 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> So there's a war going on but it's still coming second to Sasuke.



what did you expect


----------



## BlueBird (May 11, 2011)

So, Kyuubi will eat up Naruto chakra every time he is in RM, no wonder the fox is getting soft from all the pure and light chakra Naruto has. I bet that's the key for Hachibi changing as well with time.


----------



## Coldhands (May 11, 2011)

You all realize why Kyubi is changing, right? Because he's getting Naruto's bright and warm chakra in exchange for RM. They will cooperate, sooner or later. They wont become best friends but Narutos Jesus chakra is changing Kyubi. And I doubt Kyubi wants to get extracted and become a part of Jubi so he has to help Naruto.


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> Everyone knows that this conversation will inevitability lead to a discussion featuring the Kyuubi's backstory, and Rikudou's.



People around Naruto always have the tendency to believe in him and let him do everything without even trying to be helpful. I bet this will happen with the Kyuubi as well


----------



## bearzerger (May 11, 2011)

mareboro said:


> Kyuubi is now acting like a pet and Naruto is just being mean!!!
> Kyuubi: Naruto, we need to talk... we need to taaaaalk!!!
> Naruto: Go away, I'm busy doing shit.



Sounds more like the grumpy boyfriend whose girlfriend is about to break up with him.

Kyuubi: Naruto, I feel our relationship is no longer working. We don't really communicate any more and when is the last time we did something together?


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

Sαge said:


> I must be missing something; was Naruto running off to find Sasuke, or "end this war"?



Both.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 11, 2011)

Further proof that Naruto has a huge chakra pool if Kyuubi can revert back to its original self just by feeding on a portion of his chakra


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> And why is that?



Because try to cooperate with Kyuubi is the most important thing in Naruto's training, but that idiot almost forgot to do that.


----------



## Unknown (May 11, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Further proof that Naruto has a huge chakra pool if Kyuubi can revert back to its original self just by feeding on a portion of his chakra




That was clear when Bee told Naruto that Kyubi won't be nice on the trade of chakras, and that the Kyubi will be eating more of Naruto's chakra than the one Naruto extracted from the Kyubi.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 11, 2011)

Naruto should do what Kinkaku and Ginkaku did, eat part of Kyuubi's chakra flesh when it goes to sleep and become a monster


----------



## mayumi (May 11, 2011)

haha kyuubi trying to prey on naruto's weakness in not saving sasuke and asking him to remove the seal and naruto tell him to GTFO 

remember this was what happenend to naruto at begining of part2 who transformed to 4-tails after he went inside the cage, after seeing sasuke image.

instead kyuubi should give naruto information on MS, EMS etc if it really wants to help.


----------



## Adagio (May 11, 2011)

Gentlemen.. it has begun. Kyuubi will soon start calling Naruto "kit"


----------



## Cavemopedjebus (May 11, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> You all realize why Kyubi is changing, right? Because he's getting Naruto's bright and warm chakra in exchange for RM. They will cooperate, sooner or later. They wont become best friends but Narutos Jesus chakra is changing Kyubi. And I doubt Kyubi wants to get extracted and become a part of Jubi so he has to help Naruto.



so naruto is taking the probably still evil feeling chakra and converting it to something a little nicer?

Naruto: the emotional chakra seive.


----------



## bearzerger (May 11, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Because try to cooperate with Kyuubi is the most important thing in Naruto's training, but that idiot almost forgot to do that.


No it's not. The most important thing was controlling the Kyuubi's chakra and mastering his own dark impulses. Cooperating with the Kyuubi would be a nice bonus, but really nothing more. I'm sure Naruto can take RM just as far, though with a few added limitations, than he would if he and the Kyuubi were best friends.


----------



## Coldhands (May 11, 2011)

Cavemopedjebus said:


> so naruto is taking the probably still evil feeling chakra and converting it to something a little nicer?
> 
> Naruto: the emotional chakra seive.



Kyubi lost a shitload of chakra and now its replacing the lost evil chakra with Narutos pure and warm chakra. Of course its going to change Kyubis personatility just like when Naruto used Kyubis evil chakra it changed Narutos personatility.


----------



## ANBUONE (May 11, 2011)

I will have to wait to the full one come out , but so far its eems  like a pretty pointless issue. It just naruto and 9 tails saying the same thing over again, and another reminder that sasuke and naruto were eneimes..yawn... I can only guess kishi is working on the next phase of the battle and just threw this issue out


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

so naruto is talking to the kyuubi maybe we get info on madara


----------



## Adagio (May 11, 2011)

Gabe said:


> so naruto is talking to the kyuubi maybe we get info on madara



Doubt it. This is more of a transitional chapter that Kishimoto could draw easily and quickly so that he could go back on working on the future fights and more important chapters that are coming up.


----------



## Saunion (May 11, 2011)

I've got to admit I don't see the point of the Sasuke flashback. How the hell is that relevant to what's going on now? It doesn't even share a new light on the Naruto and Sasuke "bond".


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

Adagio said:


> Doubt it. This is more of a transitional chapter that Kishimoto could draw easily and quickly so that he could go back on working on the future fights and more important chapters that are coming up.



i doubt it this is probably the start of the kyuubi changing and eventually working with naruto


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

> Naruto: I understand you finally got a bit lonely and want someone to chat with and all/ *But save it for later cause right now I'm busy!*



Later it will be too late, you idiot


----------



## Alexdhamp (May 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> No it's not. The most important thing was controlling the Kyuubi's chakra and mastering his own dark impulses. Cooperating with the Kyuubi would be a nice bonus, but really nothing more. I'm sure Naruto can take RM just as far, though with a few added limitations, than he would if he and the Kyuubi were best friends.



Wrong. The point of the training was to become a Perfect Jinchuuriki..and to do so, he'd have to have complete control over his Bijuu like Bee does.


----------



## SageRafa (May 11, 2011)

ANBUONE said:


> I will have to wait to the full one come out , but so far its eems  like a pretty pointless issue. It just naruto and 9 tails saying the same thing over again, and another reminder that sasuke and naruto were eneimes..yawn... I can only guess kishi is working on the next phase of the battle and just threw this issue out



Agreed I think this is just to keep up the suspense , problably the chapter will end with Killer Bee and Naruto  meeting Tsunade and A .. It was just a way to put us talking about the next fight even more ..


----------



## Mexicano27 (May 11, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i doubt it this is probably the start of the kyuubi changing and eventually working with naruto



I sort of hope this happens. Kyubi getting him out of genjutsu would basically eliminate one of his biggest weaknesses.


----------



## mayumi (May 11, 2011)

Saunion said:


> I've got to admit I don't see the point of the Sasuke flashback. How the hell is that relevant to what's going on now? It doesn't even share a new light on the Naruto and Sasuke "bond".



its just showing kyuubi trying to prey on naruto's weakness from begining of part 2 but naruto  says GTFO
basically shows how naruto's determination has returned full stretch and he ain't doubtful of anything or crying for that matter over sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Later it will be too late, you idiot



why he is going to war and does not have time to talk


----------



## Saunion (May 11, 2011)

mayumi said:


> its just showing kyuubi trying to prey on naruto's weakness from begining of part 2 but naruto  says GTFO
> basically shows how naruto's determination has returned full stretch and he ain't doubtful of anything or crying for that matter over sasuke.



I understand this chapter shows Naruto's determination, but it does that without the need for the flashback.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

i want to say that i am trolled because of what is happening to kyuubi but i lost all my respect for him to actually care anymore.

way to go kishi 

and no, this is not saying that the chapter is bad or anything. i don't care about kyuubi 

also, looks like a filler chapter


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

Gabe said:


> why he is going to war and does not have time to talk



But if he didn't try to talk with the Kyuubi imediately, when he'll arrive to the war I believe Kyuubi would've said "so you don't want to listen to me? GOOD! Don't even bother to wait for a help of mine!"


----------



## Renyou (May 11, 2011)

So, this entire chapter is some talk about hatred? I feel trolled now.


----------



## Coldhands (May 11, 2011)

You guys realize this is a hundred times more relevant to plot than some random Edo fights? This is the most important chapter since Kyubi fight and you'r calling it filler lol.


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (May 11, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> You guys realize this is a hundred times more relevant to plot than some random Edo fights? This is the most important chapter since Kyubi fight and you'r calling it filler.



Completely agreed with you.


----------



## Ichiurto (May 11, 2011)

Looking forward to the shocking reveal of Kyuubi helping Naruto.

Hopefully it's an epic introduction to Good!Kyuubi, like Naruto being forced to transform for some reason, but instead of attacking the Alliance, he actually protects them from the Statue.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

> 俺をなめんじゃねー～～～～
> Don't underestimate me~
> 戦争もサスケも俺がなんとかする！
> I'll do something about the war and Sasuke!



kyuubi's future TNJ 

still, it's really week. even more than old TNJs


----------



## manga genius (May 11, 2011)

You guys realize the lol genjutsu>Naruto shit will finally be over right? Naruto cooperating with kyuubi means lol Naruto>>>genjutsu.

lol Uchihafans


----------



## bearzerger (May 11, 2011)

Alexdhamp said:


> Wrong. The point of the training was to become a Perfect Jinchuuriki..and to do so, he'd have to have complete control over his Bijuu like Bee does.



Naruto won't ever be like Bee. Naruto's RM is different from the regular jinchuuriki tailed state and Naruto won't ever transform into the full Kyuubi. That's what the training ever since he took control of the Kyuubi's chakra has been all about. 
The point of the training is for Naruto to master the chakra of the Kyuubi so he can in the end complete the jutsu Minato left behind.

Naruto really doesn't need the Kyuubi's cooperation. Sure because he doesn't have it he can't do KB and his RM has a more severe time limit, but all those limitations are totally Naruto. He always has some additional problem which makes things harder for him.
First it was the Kyuubi messing up his chakra control which made everything harder for him, then with the Rasengan he needs a clone, with SM he can't fuse with the elders and now he can't fully transform into the Kyuubi.


----------



## lathia (May 11, 2011)

That panel with Naruto looking into Kyubii's eye. It radiates Minato's B.A.M.F levels!


----------



## Raidoton (May 11, 2011)

Renyou said:


> So, this entire chapter is some talk about hatred? I feel trolled now.


This just shows that most people don't even know what the term "troll" means and totally overuse it, much like "hate" or "fodder"... 

@Topic
I like the last panel where Naruto looks in Kyuubi's eye


----------



## manga genius (May 11, 2011)

I doubt he will fully transform into the kyuubi, but this chapter is totally pointless unless it leads to Naruto and the kyuubi finally cooperating.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 11, 2011)

Lol. Naruto gives the fox a rape-face. 

Anyone think Kishi has more adventure arcs after this war arc? A new enemy after the downfall of Akatsuki?


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 11, 2011)

manga genius said:


> You guys realize the lol genjutsu>Naruto shit will finally be over right? Naruto cooperating with kyuubi means lol Naruto>>>genjutsu.
> 
> lol Uchihafans



Quit trying to provoke an argument by attacking a group of people for saying something that no one has said in the last couple of pages of this thread, if it has at all since the spoilers came out.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

manga genius said:


> You guys realize the lol genjutsu>Naruto shit will finally be over right? Naruto cooperating with kyuubi means lol Naruto>>>genjutsu.
> 
> lol Uchihafans



yup, naurto will TNJ kyuubi


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> yup, naurto will TNJ kyuubi



People were were saying that TNJ wouldn't work on the fox. Little did they know that this TNJ is a special Rikudo brand.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (May 11, 2011)

this entire chapter is about a talk between him and Kyuubi? (turns off computer)


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

The only thing I'm glad about this chapter is ShikaChouji scene the fact Naruto seems to have a plan about Sasuke AND the war.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Unless is plan is "I have no plan, just believe in me"


----------



## Raging Bird (May 11, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> Lol. Naruto gives the fox a rape-face.
> 
> Anyone think Kishi has more adventure arcs after this war arc? A new enemy after the downfall of Akatsuki?



I think so. Kabuto wont die in this war, he's going to be the final villain and it's going to be team 7 vs Orochikabuto


----------



## nadinkrah (May 11, 2011)

Kyuubi still seems pure evil. TNJ my ass


----------



## BlueBird (May 11, 2011)

The way this chapter seems to be structured is to give Naruto some key achievements that will make Kyuubi reconsider its view of Naruto. So Naruto is saying by the end of it: "I will deal with the war and Sasuke and then you will see...". Seems it all undoubtfully leads to cooperation of the host and the demon.


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 11, 2011)

Love the look Naruto gives kyuubi. He is not allowing him to make him doubt himself. Naruto knows what he needs to do and he is determined to get it done.


----------



## Dark Red Z (May 11, 2011)

Huh, 9tails being anything OTHER than his usual WRRRRRROAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mayumi (May 11, 2011)

i got to say sakura was the most annoying little girl


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

nadinkrah said:


> Kyuubi still seems pure evil. TNJ my ass



he's on his way 

on a side note:

naruto pretty much says the same crap he said to itachi, nagato, jiraya, kabuto, sakura (i think) and sasuke himself.


----------



## Adagio (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> he's on his way
> 
> on a side note:
> 
> naruto pretty much says the same crap he said to itachi, nagato, jiraya, kabuto, sakura (i think) and sasuke himself.



That's his nindo believe it


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 11, 2011)

Hopefully next chapter will have Rikudou/Juubi info


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> this entire chapter is about a talk between him and Kyuubi? (turns off computer)



i am disappoint too 

still we finally see sasuke


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Hopefully enxt chapter will have Rikudou/Juubi info



I second this.


----------



## manga genius (May 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Quit trying to provoke an argument by attacking a group of people for saying something that no one has said in the last couple of pages of this thread, if it has at all since the spoilers came out.



Aww hurt? Just stating the facts here sir 

Naruto cooperation with kyuubi = lol genjutsu


----------



## AoshiKun (May 11, 2011)

Shit chapter coming at us


----------



## manga genius (May 11, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Hopefully next chapter will have Rikudou/Juubi info



I want


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 11, 2011)

FearTear said:


> The only thing I'm glad about this chapter is ShikaChouji scene the fact Naruto seems to have a plan about Sasuke AND the war.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Hey it worked for Nagato.


----------



## vered (May 11, 2011)

im sure there is more to their conversation than what we have with these 9 pages.
we just have to wait for the script.


----------



## The Scientist (May 11, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> this entire chapter is about a talk between him and Kyuubi? (turns off computer)



you can pretend to turn off the computer, but you really didn't.


----------



## Jin-E (May 11, 2011)

Isnt that the same fingerlock as we were shown in VoTE?


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> People were were saying that TNJ wouldn't work on the fox. Little did they know that this TNJ is a special Rikudo brand.



someone who agrees with me i see 


The Scientist said:


> you can pretend to turn off the computer, but you really didn't.



and i pretend to know how much 1+1= but i don't know


----------



## SaiST (May 11, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Isnt that the same fingerlock as we were shown in VoTE?


That it is.


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> Hey it worked for Nagato.



But I want FACTS, not words! 

Unless is plan is, in fact, go in the middle of the battlefield, say "Believe in me, I have a plan" and obtain the trust of everyone -Sasuke and Madara included- then

Naruto: -Look, now we are at the same side! There's no need to fight anymore!

Everyone: -Hey, it's true! _We are the wooooorld, we are the childreeeeen..._


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Isnt that the same fingerlock as we were shown in VoTE?



yes. it's been a while since i saw it


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 11, 2011)

what a hypocrite..... just few chapters ago he said something about kuuybi but now doing opposite of what he said about kuuybi...

i know that it's not his first time but still...


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Isnt that the same fingerlock as we were shown in VoTE?



Yes it is.

At first I thought that scene was just an hyperbole, a picture of Naruto and Sasuke's friendship in Naruto's mind, but now I smell another flashback with those two actually did the fingerlock durning a never known occasion..


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

FearTear said:


> But I want FACTS, not words!
> 
> Unless is plan is, in fact, go in the middle of the battlefield, say "Believe in me, I have a plan" and obtain the trust of everyone -Sasuke and Madara included- then
> 
> ...



that's how it works son 

this is why naruto i view as the lamest hero of any manga i have read. and tha includes hentai


----------



## Axis (May 11, 2011)

Isn't that fingerlock between Chouji and Shikamaru this chapter?




FearTear said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> At first I thought that scene was just an hyperbole, a picture of Naruto and Sasuke's friendship in Naruto's mind, but now I smell another flashback with those two actually did the fingerlock durning a never known occasion..



Nah, during their fight at the VotE it was shown that they never even really talked during the academy, they just shared that quiet bond of understanding. Didn't Naruto and Sasuke read each other's minds during their fight as their fists touched thus they saw what they both wished for or something?


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> what a hypocrite..... just few chapters ago he said something about kuuybi but now doing opposite of what he said about kuuybi...



I don't remember...


----------



## shintebukuro (May 11, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> You guys realize this is a hundred times more relevant to plot than some random Edo fights? This is the most important chapter since Kyubi fight and you'r calling it filler lol.



...the entire manga is "the plot." No chapter is any more "relevant" to it than any other.

"Important" chapters are ones that reveal a lot of information for us to digest. So far, this spoiler seems to indicate that this chapter has absolutely nothing to offer. Nothing.

It looks so far like 17 pages of *stalling*, based on Ohana's spoiler. That's a boring and "filler" chapter that is not important in any way. And you're saying it's the most important chapter in a fucking year?

What kind of weird fantasy world do you live in? Holy shit.


----------



## PikaCheeka (May 11, 2011)

^ Chapter is shaping up to be a rehash, so agreed.



FearTear said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> At first I thought that scene was just an hyperbole, a picture of Naruto and Sasuke's friendship in Naruto's mind, but now I smell another flashback with those two actually did the fingerlock *durning a never known occasion*..



Probably right after Sasuke saved Karin from the bear.


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Probably right after Sasuke saved Karin from the bear.



Ah, the magic world of retconning!
This makes perfectly sense!


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 11, 2011)

Now i officially hate Naruto ....Naruto= boring dumbass

i hope Sasuke will kill him in horrible way at the end of manga(probably only Sasuke has enough plot power to overcome boring dumbass's stupid plot sheild)


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> what a hypocrite..... just few chapters ago he said something about kuuybi but now doing opposite of what he said about kuuybi...



"just wait kyuubi. i will help you"

this chapter "fuck you kyuubi. even if you didn't do  anything this time but you know what? fuck you anyway. you know why? because i have the power this time bitch."

he's an asshole that way


----------



## gigahd40 (May 11, 2011)

Rozdział bardzo dobry trzeba przyznać.
Ale niczego sie nie dowiedzieliśmy szczeg?lnego.
Sasuke zostanie nawr?cony i bedą jajca jak berety.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> ^ Chapter is shaping up to be a rehash, so agreed.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably right after Sasuke saved Karin from the bear.



when did sasuke separate from the group?


----------



## Jin-E (May 11, 2011)

If Naruto's and Sasuke's fingerlock actually happened (clearly happening in their pre-Genin days) why did Naruto act all butthurt towards Sasuke when they graduated to become genin

This stuff so reminds me of the filler episode immediatedly following the Pain arc



FearTear said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> At first I thought that scene was just an hyperbole, a picture of Naruto and Sasuke's friendship in Naruto's mind, but now I smell another flashback with those two actually did the fingerlock durning a never known occasion..



5$ that the rest of it will be shown when he redeems Sasuke.



Also lol role-reversal in the Naruto/Kyuubi relationship. I'd have thought Kyuubi would be to ashamed to show himself after the asswhooping he received.


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> i am disappoint too
> 
> still we finally see sasuke



sasuke is a thousand times worse than naruto as a character.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Now i officially hate Naruto ....Naruto= boring dumbass
> 
> i hope Sasuke will kill him in horrible way at the end of manga(probably only Sasuke has enough plot power to overcome boring dumbass's stupid plot sheild)


+reps
i never see this type of hatred for naurto. only sasuke has it


----------



## Melas (May 11, 2011)

FearTear said:


> But I want FACTS, not words!
> 
> Unless is plan is, in fact, go in the middle of the battlefield, say "Believe in me, I have a plan" and obtain the trust of everyone -Sasuke and Madara included- then
> 
> ...



I was under the impression that Naruto TnJd Nagato after destroying Pein and his god complex. I have no issue with such a scenario involving Sasuke. It's not like the Uchiha brat will give in without a good thrashing. It's easier to believe in someone who has beaten you, afterall.

Madara on the other hand is a parasite on the society and has to be exterminated.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 11, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> If Naruto's and Sasuke's fingerlock actually happened (clearly happening in their pre-Genin days) why did Naruto act all butthurt towards Sasuke when they graduated to become genin



because he is retarded....thats why...


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> If Naruto's and Sasuke's fingerlock actually happened (clearly happening in their pre-Genin days) why did Naruto act all butthurt towards Sasuke when they graduated to become genin
> 
> This stuff so reminds me of the filler episode immediatedly following the Pain arc


read the page the again
that's chouji and shika's fingelock.


----------



## Adagio (May 11, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> because he is retarded....thats why...



You lack hatred.


----------



## mayumi (May 11, 2011)

That hand holding was between shika and chouji. Iruka even explained the reason to naruto about it but naruto refused to do it, as little naruto would.


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

Melas said:


> *I was under the impression* that Naruto TnJd Nagato after destroying Pein and his god complex. I have no issue with such a scenario involving Sasuke. It's not like the Uchiha brat will give in without a good thrashing. It's easier to believe in someone who has beaten you, afterall.
> 
> Madara on the other hand is a parasite on the society and has to be exterminated.



Don't say it!...



Too late.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

mayumi said:


> That hand holding was between shika and chouji. Iruka even explained the reason to naruto about it but naruto refused to do it, as little naruto would.



i don't blame him. little naruto refused to become gay. 12 year old naruto was forced to become gay. props to little naruto


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Melas said:


> I was under the impression that Naruto TnJd Nagato after destroying Pein *and his god complex.* I have no issue with such a scenario involving Sasuke. It's not like the Uchiha brat will give in without a good thrashing. It's easier to believe in someone who has beaten you, afterall.
> 
> Madara on the other hand is a parasite on the society and has to be exterminated.



when did he do that?


----------



## Axis (May 11, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> If Naruto's and Sasuke's fingerlock actually happened (clearly happening in their pre-Genin days) why did Naruto act all butthurt towards Sasuke when they graduated to become genin



I doubt it happened, I'll quote myself:



Axis said:


> Nah, during their fight at the VotE it was shown that they never even really talked during the academy, they just shared that quiet bond of understanding. Didn't Naruto and Sasuke read each other's minds during their fight as their fists touched thus they saw what they both wished for or something?



When it happened in white space realm basically counts as the moment when it happened between them.


----------



## slickcat (May 11, 2011)

Hmmmm Hope the entire chapter is not about this same crap refreshed so many times with the hit of the refresh button, unless theres going to be an alliance between him and kyuubi, this is a waste of chapter, was looking forward to clash with raikage, now all this does is make naruto even worse. Damn, fucking kids who dont grow up and cant see that life isnt a bed of stories and talking doesnt mean shit until its accomplished. 

Meh chapter if this keeps up.


----------



## manga genius (May 11, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> because he is retarded....thats why...



easy now


----------



## B.o.t.i (May 11, 2011)

so this chapter is just naruto just pwning kyuubi for the lols again. 
Ok your sealing jutsu are are sick and garuto is still in there. 

But damn the animal cruelty is out of hand now


----------



## izanagi x izanami (May 11, 2011)

this orange hypocrite retard is so disgusting that i want to vomit at kishi's face....



manga genius said:


> easy now


+-+


----------



## overlordofnobodies (May 11, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> If Naruto's and Sasuke's fingerlock actually happened (clearly happening in their pre-Genin days) why did Naruto act all butthurt towards Sasuke when they graduated to become genin



I dont think the fingerlock is Naruto and Sasuke but Chouji and Shikamaru. If you look at that page you can see those two with there army out to each other.


----------



## Melas (May 11, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Don't say it!...
> 
> 
> 
> Too late.



Is that supposed to convey something meaningful?



Addy said:


> when did he do that?



When he destroyed Pein. A god by definition should be invincible. I am sensing you have a slightly different interpretation, though.


----------



## Leptirica (May 11, 2011)

Sasuke, Sasuke, Sasuke.... I guess he'll appear soon for real, then. 


Kyuubi is right. It's a dangerous path Naruto is taking.


----------



## Jin-E (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> read the page the again
> that's chouji and shika's fingelock.



I know, wasnt referring to that but the VoTE thing.



Axis said:


> I doubt it happened, I'll quote myself:
> 
> 
> 
> When it happened in white space realm basically counts as the moment when it happened between them.



Seems probable. Guess we'll see down the road.


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

Melas said:


> Is that supposed to convey something meaningful?



 I was just supposed to be funn...

aw, forget it


----------



## Unknown (May 11, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> this orange hypocrite retard is so disgusting that i want to vomit at kishi's face....
> 
> 
> +-+



U mad Jizz?


----------



## Adagio (May 11, 2011)

since when is asdff Jizz?


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Melas said:


> When he destroyed Pein. A god by definition should be invincible. I am sensing you have a slightly different interpretation, though.



i just didn't he see him state it or anything like that but i get what you mean.





Jin-E said:


> I know, wasnt referring to that but the VoTE thing.


i see. why were you referring to it though?


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 11, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Now i officially hate Naruto ....Naruto= boring dumbass
> 
> i hope Sasuke will kill him in horrible way at the end of manga(probably only Sasuke has enough plot power to overcome boring dumbass's stupid plot sheild)



the butthurt in this post


----------



## Arsecynic (May 11, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> ...the entire manga is "the plot." No chapter is any more "relevant" to it than any other.
> 
> "Important" chapters are ones that reveal a lot of information for us to digest. So far, this spoiler seems to indicate that this chapter has absolutely nothing to offer. Nothing.
> 
> ...



Basically this but if you asked my what I'd prefer, dialogue between Naruto and the Kyuubi or random edo fights where supposed legends get stomped by 16 year olds, I'd pick todays chapter. Neither really advances the plot from what we've been shown so far.


----------



## crystalblade13 (May 11, 2011)

dont worry unkown, black pheonix is the biggest sasuke wanking, naruto disposing person on the internet. he lives to come online and cry about how sasuke is superior. when in reality, sasuke is a terrible character, and naruto is superior.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 11, 2011)

I thought naruto had the rinnegan in that pic with kyuubi shittin himself


----------



## HawkMan (May 11, 2011)

Chapter looks pretty damn terrible, I was hoping for some substance.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 11, 2011)

So the Kyuubi's body starts to form itself from Naruto's chakra now ?  Maybe thats how Naruto will tame it,by feeding it enough of his chakra he can influence Kyuubi's mind  Like Kyuubi becoming a second ego to Naruto or something


----------



## Leptirica (May 11, 2011)

Perhaps there is more to it, but Ohana only talked about this part because Sasuke is mentioned.


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

What we predicted:

-Kakashi's rampage 
-Gaara and Onoki start to fight 
-Tsunade and A vs Naruto and Bee 
-Madara vs Kin&Gin 

What we have:

-Naruto treats Kyuubi like his bitch 
-Filler-like flashback about Naruto and Sasuke's childhood 

LOL


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Unknown said:


> U mad Jizz?


this is not jizz.
Jizz has two to four posts before he is deleted.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

crystalblade13 said:


> dont worry unkown, black pheonix is the biggest sasuke wanking, naruto disposing person on the internet. he lives to come online and cry about how sasuke is superior.



good reply 



> when in reality, sasuke is a terrible character, and naruto is superior.


aaaaaaaaaaaaaaand yo sunk to his low


----------



## The Scientist (May 11, 2011)

FearTear said:


> What we predicted:
> 
> -Kakashi's rampage
> -Gaara and Onoki start to fight
> ...



no worries, kishi is only delaying all of the action...we will still get it within the next 3 chapters. 

moving on....

I foresee Naruto finally taming kyubi.....via talk no jutsu of course. seems to me that this chapter is foreshadowing that. kyubi seems to be acknowledging his strength from the conversation that has been translated - but calling him naive. its only the beginning.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

FearTear said:


> What we predicted:
> 
> *-Kakashi's rampage *
> -Gaara and Onoki start to fight
> ...



bold part = no one predicted that.





The Scientist said:


> no worries, kishi is only delaying all of the action...we will still get it within the next 3 chapters.
> 
> moving on....
> 
> I foresee Naruto finally taming kyubi.....via talk no jutsu of course. seems to me that this chapter is foreshadowing that. kyubi seems to be acknowledging his strength from the conversation that has been translated - but calling him naive. its only the beginning.



kyuubi has gone through the first steps:

1- denying naruto.
2- admitting naruto

all that is left is:

3- sucking naruto's cock.


----------



## Face (May 11, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> I thought naruto had the rinnegan in that pic with kyuubi shittin himself



I know. I thought the same thing until I clicked on the picture.


----------



## AceBizzle (May 11, 2011)

Hahaha Looks like Naruto's TNJ KO'ed the Kyuubi at the end

"Eh" chapter so far though...


----------



## Blaze (May 11, 2011)

I hope we get Kabuto/Madara/Sasuke soon Kishi is really stalling.


Hope there is something good in the other panels.


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 11, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Chapter looks pretty damn terrible, I was hoping for some substance.



I don't get why people are complaining about this chapter when it is clearly needed anyway, Hell Kishi had Naruto hint about this talk between Naruto and Kyuubi right after Naruto sealed it back up after he got it's chakra:



I am not surprised that Kishi put this chapter here as it breaks up the epic so we don't over load on badassery. plus it also lets us get some insight to what Naruto and Sasuke's brotherhood really started.


----------



## Unknown (May 11, 2011)

The part of the chapter we have seen is to show us that the Kyubi has recovered from the injures Naruto gave him, but that is only thanks to the "Naruto chakra" the Kyubi has been eating.

That way, we know that the Kyubi will probably change because of the powers of Naruto's chakra.
And It gives us some hints to see why the Kyubi will slowly change and accept Naruto and even help him at some point in the near future, as he eats Naruto's chakra.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> I don't get why people are complaining about this chapter when it is clearly needed anyway, Hell Kishi had Naruto hint about this talk between Naruto and Kyuubi right after Naruto sealed it back up after he got it's chakra:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not surprised that Kishi put this chapter here as it breaks up the epic so we don't over load on badassery. plus it also lets us get some insight to what Naruto and Sasuke's brotherhood really started.



naruto "i won't hurt you"

this chapter 




Unknown said:


> The part of the chapter we have seen is to show us that the Kyubi has recovered from the injures Naruto gave him, but that is only thanks to the "Naruto chakra" the Kyubi has been eating.
> 
> That way, we know that the Kyubi will probably change because of the powers of Naruto's chakra.
> And It gives us some hints to see why the Kyubi will slowly change and accept Naruto and even help him at some point in the near future, as he eats Naruto's chakra.



i am puking in my mouth now 

but you are right


----------



## lathia (May 11, 2011)

You guys are dellusional if you think Naruto vs Sasuke won't be half "sensless chatter" and half "fighting." 538 chapters later and you guys still don't learn? 

Q__Qing because you "hope" for anything other than bloodthirst battles in a manga based on "bonds." 

The sweet dellusional irony.


----------



## Sαge (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> naruto "i won't hurt you"
> 
> this chapter



That's not hurting the _Kyūbi_, that's just making him his bitch.

This & this is "hurting" the _Kyūbi_.

I fail to see how he's being hypocritical.


----------



## Jin-E (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> i just didn't he see him state it or anything like that but i get what you mean.
> i see. why were you referring to it though?



Since the Shika/Chouji thing makes the gesture cannon and some sort of rite of passage, i assumed the VoTE fingerlock was a flashback to an real event.

However, i agree with Axis explanation of it now.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

lathia said:


> You guys are dellusional if you think Naruto vs Sasuke won't be half "sensless chatter" and half "fighting." 538 chapters later and you guys still don't learn?



who says that it will be 100% fighting or even 60%?


----------



## The Scientist (May 11, 2011)

Unknown said:


> The part of the chapter we have seen is to show us that the Kyubi has recovered from the injures Naruto gave him, but that is only thanks to the "Naruto chakra" the Kyubi has been eating.
> 
> That way, we know that the Kyubi will probably change because of the powers of Naruto's chakra.
> And It gives us some hints to see why the Kyubi will slowly change and accept Naruto and even help him at some point in the near future, as he eats Naruto's chakra.



replace chakra with cock and it suddenly becomes a different conversation lol


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Sαge said:


> That's not hurting the _Kyūbi_, that's just making him his bitch.
> 
> This & this is "hurting" the _Kyūbi_.
> 
> I fail to see how he's being hypocritical.


if your joking than 

if not than 


Jin-E said:


> Since the Shika/Chouji thing makes the gesture cannon and some sort of rite of passage, i assumed the VoTE fingerlock was a flashback to an real event.
> 
> However, i agree with Axis explanation of it now.



you make sens


----------



## Red Raptor (May 11, 2011)

MyNindoForever said:


> plus it also lets us get some insight to what Naruto and Sasuke's brotherhood really started.



HUH???? Why do we need another 'insight' on their supposed brotherhood? I think we have had enough of that...

That's just my humble opinion, don't mean to barge in on the war building up within this thread...


----------



## Sαge (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> if your joking than
> 
> if not than



I'm not joking. Why would I be?


----------



## Ofkinheimer (May 11, 2011)

Meh, a waste of a chapter.  Why do we need to hear Naruto give his speech to himself and Kyuubi......with panels wasted on flashbacks?  So many chapters in, I think it is safe to say that we the audience know and understand Naruto's resolve pretty well.  No need to hammer it in unnecessarily........unless Kyuubi is going to give something to Naruto.


----------



## AceBizzle (May 11, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> HUH???? Why do we need another 'insight' on their supposed brotherhood? I think we have had enough of that...
> 
> That's just my humble opinion, don't mean to barge in on the war building up within this thread...



But...but...but...we will get to see the 1st time they held hands...


----------



## Narosian (May 11, 2011)

So a thought occurred to me after reading the spoilers.  After the kyuubi gets its chakra back by eating naruto's and they eventually start to work together.  Does that mean that between the chakra naruto took and the kyuubi's chakra that naruto will be able to eventually use an amount of chakra equivalent to what the kyuubi had before the it lost half its chakra to the 4th?


----------



## Cjones (May 11, 2011)

Their talk is the whole chapter?


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Sαge said:


> I'm not joking. Why would I be?



in that case 


cjones8612 said:


> Their talk is the whole chapter?



yeah 

there's a flashback though


----------



## Leptirica (May 11, 2011)

I think this is Naruto saying goodbye to Kyuubi, because soon it's gonna get extracted. Kishi wants them to part in peace. ;D


----------



## C-Moon (May 11, 2011)

*Useless NaruSasu based flashback that didn't tell us anything new*
"I'll deal with this war and save Sasuke!"

Yes Naruto, we know


----------



## Sαge (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> in that case



How about elaborating instead of spamming that gay emote shit.


----------



## Coldhands (May 11, 2011)

Gamma Akutabi said:


> *Useless flashback that didn't tell us anything new*
> "I'll deal with this war and save Sasuke!"
> 
> Yeah, this chapter is pretty much filler.



We are getting more Naruto and Kyubi interaction which will eventually lead into Naruto laughing at Sasuke's genjutsu. How is that filler to you?


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> HUH???? Why do we need another 'insight' on their supposed brotherhood? I think we have had enough of that...



What bothers me the most, is the fact we see the evolution of their brotherhood only through Naruto's point of view.

We KNOW, Kishi. We KNOW Sasuke is important for Naruto, but what about Sasuke's opinion? Does he consider Naruto important for him as well?

A Naruto childhood flashback from Sasuke, that would be interesting


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Sαge said:


> How about elaborating instead of spamming that gay emote shit.



you say that naruto *suffocating *kyuubi with the shrine thingy is not hurting him. it's making him his bitch. 

the reason for the "" is that you are serious about that. your not joking. according to you, this  is not hurting kyuubi.


----------



## icemaster143 (May 11, 2011)

You know as much as I love these types of chapters I have to say I love the massive amount of butthurt they generate even more. 


Anyway sounds like kishi is back to trying to flesh out the "connection" between naruto and sasuke. 

This talk will be important later.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> We are getting more Naruto and Kyubi interaction which will eventually lead into Naruto laughing at Sasuke's genjutsu. How is that filler to you?



he means that this convo should not take an entire chapter. the reason why it has a chapter is because kishi is prolonging it for some reason. this is called "canon filler". the convo can be done in 5 pages and not 17. 

i think that is what he means if i am not mistaken which is what i agree on.


----------



## Jin-E (May 11, 2011)

I do feel this chapter is necessary. After all, there's a break in the fighting and a new Naruto/Kyuubi chat was inevitable.




FearTear said:


> What bothers me the most, is the fact we see the evolution of their brotherhood only through Naruto's point of view.
> 
> We KNOW, Kishi. We KNOW Sasuke is important for Naruto, but what about Sasuke's opinion? Does he consider Naruto important for him as well?
> 
> A Naruto childhood flashback from Sasuke, that would be interesting



Sorta agree with this, but i assume Kishi will postpone it until the fight for the sake of suspense.


----------



## Sαge (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> you say that naruto *suffocating *kyuubi with the shrine thingy is not hurting him. it's making him his bitch.
> 
> the reason for the "" is that you are serious about that. your not joking. according to you, this  is not hurting kyuubi.



Did you really just make the argument that Naruto was "suffocating" _the_ _Kyūbi_... Really? You're reaching.

The _Kyūbi_ is complete mass of Chakra, as well as the single strongest entity that's currently in existence. You think what Naruto did this chapter was "hurting" him? Naruto restrained him with the seal, end of story. Leave it to NF to completely twist something to fit their own pathetic agenda.


----------



## edangs (May 11, 2011)

another narusasu-gay flashback moment? oh brother.

although its kinda nice that its now cannon that naruto is immune to sasukes genjutsu.


----------



## Krombacher (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> you say that naruto *suffocating *kyuubi with the shrine thingy is not hurting him. it's making him his bitch.
> 
> the reason for the "" is that you are serious about that. your not joking. according to you, this  is not hurting kyuubi.



Kyuubi shroud with 4 tails is strong enough to withstand orochimarus sword and u think kyuubi is being hurt by a shrine falling on his head? Sage is totally right, when Naruto said "i wont hurt you anymore" he meant that he wont throw another FRS in his face to pull out the rest of his chakra.

Btw, your  makes u look utterly retarded.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> he means that this convo should not take an entire chapter. the reason why it has a chapter is because kishi is prolonging it for some reason. this is called "canon filler". the convo can be done in 5 pages and not 17.
> 
> i think that is what he means if i am not mistaken which is what i agree on.



Makes all the off-panelling of the recent fights so much easier to bear, isn't it?


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 11, 2011)

Sounds good to me, this chater is



FearTear said:


> What bothers me the most, is the fact we see the evolution of their brotherhood only through Naruto's point of view.
> 
> We KNOW, Kishi. We KNOW Sasuke is important for Naruto, but what about Sasuke's opinion? Does he consider Naruto important for him as well?
> 
> A Naruto childhood flashback from Sasuke, that would be interesting



Sasuke is actually too much focused on going batshit insane thanks to Madara's "More Than Mind Control" tactics on him. Maybe we'll hear his opinion once he'll revert to his old self


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Sαge said:


> Did you really just make the argument that Naruto was "suffocating" _the_ _Kyūbi_... Really? You're reaching.



so what do you call tightening the leach around someone's neck?




> The _Kyūbi_ is complete mass of Chakra, as well as the single strongest entity that's currently in existence.


no, that's juubi but he is sleeping right now 



> You think what Naruto did this chapter was "hurting" him? Naruto restrained him with the seal, end of story. Leave it to NF to completely twist something to fit their own pathetic agenda.


----------



## Seraphiel (May 11, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> We are getting more Naruto and Kyubi interaction which will eventually lead into Naruto laughing at Sasuke's genjutsu. How is that filler to you?



Lol you really think that genjutsu would have even mattered in that fight, he is gonna get stomped either way until Itachi's gift saves him.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> Makes all the off-panelling of the recent fights so much easier to bear, isn't it?


nope. that's gonna stay heavy on my shoulder when the anime does them 

it will be filler at the end no matter how much people try to argue tenten's strength 


Krombacher said:


> Kyuubi shroud with 4 tails is strong enough to withstand orochimarus sword and u think kyuubi is being hurt by a shrine falling on his head? Sage is totally right, when Naruto said "i wont hurt you anymore" he meant that he wont throw another FRS in his face to pull out the rest of his chakra.
> 
> *Btw, your  makes u look utterly retarded*.



were gonna start with the name calling then  

ok then, your a dodo head 

your argument is pretty much this "because he can take it, then naruto does not have the intent of hurting him"


----------



## Gunners (May 11, 2011)

This page makes me dislike Sakura even more, a friendly sparring match and she is cheering for him to get his ass whooped. She's been a bitch before she even became a rookie. What a useless cow.


----------



## The Big G (May 11, 2011)

Ahh the Kyubi got lonely and wanted to talk to Naruto hahaha


----------



## Jin-E (May 11, 2011)

Dude to the right of Naruto:





Isnt he the same guy as the "hip-hop" dude at the bottom of this pic?


----------



## Sαge (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> so what do you call tightening the leach around someone's neck?



I call it: "Tightening a leash around someones neck". I tighten a leash around my dog's neck everyday, and it doesn't hurt him. And last time I checked, he wasn't a raging Chakra beast hellbent on destruction, he was a fucking cockapoo. 




> no, that's juubi but he is sleeping right now



_Jūbi_ has yet to be fully restored, making Kyūbi the strongest. My point still stands.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Dude to the right of Naruto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he looks like he quit being a ninja so he can become a rapper


----------



## Ukoku (May 11, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Dude to the right of Naruto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Whoa...


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Sαge said:


> I call it "tightening a leash around someones neck". I tighten a leash around my dog's neck everyday, and it doesn't hurt him. And last time I checked, he wasn't a raging chakra beast, he was a fucking cockapoo.


kyuubi was already under control. why tighten it anyway?




> _Jūbi_ has yet to be fully restored, *making Kyūbi the strongest*. My point still stands.


one with most chakra,  no (gedo mazo is). strongest, no. he was chained to the ground by a  woman who just gave birth. 

and gedo mazo > kyuubi.

your point does not stand.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

Prediction: This next chapter is going to be boring shit.


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> kyuubi was already under control. why tighten it anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Gedo Mazou currently isn't more powerful than the Kyuubi. What are you talking about?


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> The Gedo Mazou currently isn't more powerful than the Kyuubi. What are you talking about?



what? you think 7 tailed beasts together are not stronger than kyubi?


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> kyuubi was already under control. why tighten it anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



GM was pushed back by fucking Choji who is barely jounin level  
Right now Kyuubi is still the strongest.


----------



## Jin-E (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> he looks like he quit being a ninja so he can become a rapper



Konoha's version of Vanilla Ice


----------



## jso (May 11, 2011)

Haha nice find Jin-E. I'm gonna try not to make any jufgements yet on this chapter, at least until it comes out. It could either be stalling filler or may actually turn out to be pivotal further down the line (probably based on something we havent been told).


----------



## Nuzents (May 11, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Dude to the right of Naruto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he would fit in at the cloud village, to bad he had to grow up in the suburbs of the ninja world.  

When I first looked at the spoiler pics, thought Naruto had rinnegan and I got mad haha, had to click the thumbnail and it was just a face similar to pain he made...


----------



## Egotism (May 11, 2011)

Chapter is needed if the Kyubi is gonna co-operate with Naruto. I bet he still doesn't Madara is back because he didn't make a big fuss over it yet.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Konoha's version of Vanilla Ice



go ninja go ninja go.

that was his only good song.

wonder what happened to him


----------



## GunX2 (May 11, 2011)

My god Kishi's artwork in part 1 is awful to look at for me.


----------



## primary colours123 (May 11, 2011)

Hey,
Another chapter with Naruto-Sasuke.
Does anyone not find it a bit irritating that everything in Naruto's life revolves around Sasuke?
Even he can't remember his childhood without thinking of him. 

"Let me remember parts of my tragic childhood, the really special one where I got my a** kicked by Sasuke. pek" 

It is as if rarely anything important in Naruto's life happened without Sasuke, even before they got on the same team. While Sasuke rarely, if ever, thinks of Naruto. Does he even remember these incidences?

Yes, we get it: They are destined to be rivals, but to the exclusion of *every*thing else?

I just hope we never learn that Naruto got inspired to get toilet trained because he saw baby Sasuke going to the toilet. At this rate everything is possible.

Take care.


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> what? you think 7 tailed beasts together are not stronger than kyubi?



Umm, yes.

Kisame stated that the 8 Bijuu needed to be sealed before the Kyuubi, or the balance of the statue would be ruined and it would crumble.

Naruto only contains the Yang half of the Kyuubi's chakra.


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

the chapter is probably just the naruto and kyuubi talk which is okay but should not have taken all the chapter. last scene look cool with naruto looking at the kyuubi eye. the kyuubi seems to be trying to temp naruto once again and make him have doubts. but seem like it is not working. i think this is a step for the kyuubi to respect naruto and work with him.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> Umm, yes.
> 
> Kisame stated that the 8 Bijuu needed to be sealed before the Kyuubi, or the balance of the statue would be ruined and it would crumble.


so?  he is the strongest individually but not against all of them. half of him could not take SM naruto and as much  SM naruto is strong, he is still not as strong as all of the 7/8 bijjus combined


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

primary colours123 said:


> Hey,
> Another chapter with Naruto-Sasuke.
> Does anyone not find it a bit irritating that everything in Naruto's life revolves around Sasuke?
> Even he can't remember his childhood without thinking of him.
> ...




I believe the Sasuke memories don't really go under the "bad memories" place of his mind. He had said to Sasuke during their little chat that he always thought Sasuke was so cool and wanted to be his friend, but he ended up making him his rival instead just so he'd have something with him. 

If there is going to be more fillers like this then Kishi is probably warming up for Naruto vs Sasuke.


----------



## Gunners (May 11, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> My god Kishi's artwork in part 1 is awful to look at for me.


Lol, pups these days.


----------



## Lovely (May 11, 2011)

I'm hoping for a full script soon.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 11, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Dude to the right of Naruto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He's final villain, true story. 

I wouldn't be surprised if it was him. 

Anyways, I wasn't expecting the chapter to be like this, I'm hoping for something more. I don't think this chapter looks bad or anything but I want to know what's going on else where.


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Dude to the right of Naruto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he should have met bee


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

i wonder what is the TNJ that naruto will use on kyuubi?


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

naruto will tell the kyuubi work with me or seize to exist if madara captures him to revive the juubi.


----------



## Sαge (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> kyuubi was already under control. why tighten it anyway?



Did you not read the spoilers? _Kyūbi_ was acting up, trying get inside Naruto's head by talking that sweet talk. Naruto had to remind him who's in charge.





> one with most chakra,  no (gedo mazo is). strongest, no. he was chained to the ground by a  woman who just gave birth.
> 
> and gedo mazo > kyuubi.
> 
> your point does not stand.



Based on what feats? Stepping on a bunch of fodder? Even the Ethiopian version of _Kyūbi_ has better feats than that. Also, Madara already stated that he's used up alot of it's Chakra, and the manga implies that _Kyūbi_ is stronger than other 8 _Bijū_ combined. 

Even with half of it's Chakra gone, the _Kyūbi_ is more than a match for Madara's playing thing based on what we've seen.


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> so?  he is the strongest individually but not against all of them. half of him could not take SM naruto and as much  SM naruto is strong, he is still not as strong as all of the 7/8 bijjus combined



What do you mean so?

Why would all of the Bijuu need to be sealed first to *BALANCE OUT* the Kyuubi's power?


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

i know this sounds ridiculous but i think crow itachi is gonna genjutsu kyuubi into helping next chapter


----------



## Coldhands (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> i wonder what is the TNJ that naruto will use on kyuubi?



Well I doubt Kyubi want's to be Madara's bitch again and for Madara to use Kyubi's power to resurrect Juubi. If that happens Kyubi is gone and will just be a part of Juubi with no mind of it's own.

Naruto's gonna tell him about Madara's plans and he's gonna use his own jesus chakra to help Kyubi understand.

They gonna be pals soon enough ;]


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 11, 2011)

three pages wasted with what we already know. waste of trees and ink kishi.


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

Gunners said:


> This page makes me dislike Sakura even more, a friendly sparring match and she is cheering for him to get his ass whooped. She's been a bitch before she even became a rookie. What a useless cow.



 I agree



Jin-E said:


> Dude to the right of Naruto:
> 
> Isnt he the same guy as the "hip-hop" dude at the bottom of this pic?



What the...

LOL is Kishimoto trying to put something like Oda did with Silver Rayleigh?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (May 11, 2011)

I hate to say it, but...

it looks like this chapter is going to suck. Real bad.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> What do you mean so?
> 
> Why would all of the Bijuu need to be sealed first to *BALANCE OUT* the Kyuubi's power?



to balance it meaning that it is equal to it. not stronger than all of the combined.i know this sounds ridiculous but i think crow itachi is gonna genjutsu kyuubi into helping next chapter





Sαge said:


> Did you not read the spoilers? _Kyūbi_ was acting up, trying get inside Naruto's head. Naruto had to remind him who's in charge.



i see now.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Well I doubt Kyubi want's to be Madara's bitch again and for Madara to use Kyubi's power to resurrect Juubi. If that happens Kyubi is gone and will just be a part of Juubi with no mind of it's own.
> 
> Naruto's gonna tell him about Madara's plans and he's gonna use his own jesus chakra to help Kyubi understand.
> 
> They gonna be pals soon enough ;]



naruto's bitch or madara's bitch? with madara, he commits more evil. with naruto, he commits good.

and yes, BFFs naruto and kyuubi.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> i know this sounds ridiculous but i think crow itachi is gonna genjutsu kyuubi into helping next chapter



If that happens I'm going to rage.
I have better expectations for that crow.


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> *to balance it meaning that it is equal to it. not stronger than all of the combined.*i know this sounds ridiculous but i think crow itachi is gonna genjutsu kyuubi into helping next chapter
> 
> i see now.



I know what it means. 

You asked if the combined power of 7 out of the 8 Bijuu which Gedo Mazou contains is stronger than the Kyuubi:



Addy said:


> what? you think 7 tailed beasts together are not stronger than kyubi?



If 8 of the Bijuu are needed to balance out the Kyuubi's power, and thus, if you agree that the power of 8 Bijuu is equal to the Kyuubi's power, then the power of 7 Bijuu is less than the Kyuubi's.


----------



## Coldhands (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> naruto's bitch or madara's bitch? with madara, he commits more evil. with naruto, he commits good.
> 
> and yes, BFFs naruto and kyuubi.


He doesn't need to be Naruto's bitch when Naruto feeds him enough of his chakra through RM use and makes Kyubi "good". The exact same thing happened with Hachibi, he said that he was just like Kyubi before.


----------



## auem (May 11, 2011)

i just wish this talk will lead too full story of juybi...kyubi already has memory of rikodu sage...


----------



## Gunners (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> naruto's bitch or madara's bitch? with madara, he commits more evil. with naruto, he commits good.
> 
> and yes, BFFs naruto and kyuubi.


Stop whining it's getting annoying.


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> I hate to say it, but...
> 
> it looks like this chapter is going to suck. Real bad.



The war begun and almost everyone was "meh who cares about these secondary fodders I want Naruto", and now that Naruto has arrived...


----------



## auem (May 11, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> He doesn't need to be Naruto's bitch when Naruto feeds him enough of his chakra through RM use and makes Kyubi "good". The exact same thing happened with Hachibi, he said that he was just like Kyubi before.



kyubi turning 'good' will be epic fail...though now i ithink it is within kishi's imagination..


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> He doesn't need to be Naruto's bitch when Naruto feeds him enough of his chakra through RM use and makes Kyubi "good". The exact same thing happened with Hachibi, he said that he was just like Kyubi before.



Assuming it was the chewing (:ho) of Bee's chakra which altered the Hachibi's personality, then it's clear that he hadn't realized why he changed. The Hachibi did say that he and Bee went through a similar chakra borrowing process after all.

Naruto and Kyuubi's inevitable friendship is find with me, but no "kit" or "kyuu-chan" calling; I will rage.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> If that happens I'm going to rage.
> I have better expectations for that crow.



well, it's either that or him going all star wars on us and say to sasuke "use the force...... i mean hatred" then fade away 


Gunners said:


> Stop whining it's getting annoying.



id be lying if i said that that i cared.



JuubiSage said:


> He doesn't need to be Naruto's bitch when Naruto feeds him enough of his chakra through RM use and makes Kyubi "good". The exact same thing happened with Hachibi, he said that he was just like Kyubi before.


didn't killerbee extract the bad will completely or something?

but i think TNJ is still far more effective than RM chakra.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> well, it's either that or him going all star wars on us and say to sasuke "use the force...... i mean hatred" then fade away



I'm pretty much hoping that during the Naruto vs Sasuke final fight the crow will activate and come out. Then it will take the form of Itachi and Itachi will have a talk with Sasuke so Sasuke can reach closure. Basically assist Naruto into guiding him back to the light, while also explaining to Naruto what Sasuke has been through so he can try to understand and/or relate better.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (May 11, 2011)

FearTear said:


> The war begun and almost everyone was "meh who cares about these secondary fodders I want Naruto", and now that Naruto has arrived...



It's because the Nine-Tails is correct in its statement: "you are naive." Naruto still acts like a fucking child, despite trying to protect his friends, and it has become quite exasperating the way he consistently hyperventilates worries about Sasuke. 

It's just becoming so god-awful that there aren't any more words left to cover it.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> What do you mean so?
> 
> Why would all of the Bijuu need to be sealed first to *BALANCE OUT* the Kyuubi's power?


They was the worst excuse "Itachimoto" gave. The Kyuubi inside Naruto only has 50% of its original power/chakra so theoretically 7 Bijuus are more than enough to balance Kyuubi's power.

All that explanation is a big BS for me anyway...


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> They was the worst excuse "Itachimoto" gave. The Kyuubi inside Naruto only has 50% of its original power/chakra so theoretically 7 Bijuus are more than enough to balance Kyuubi's power.
> 
> All that explanation is a big BS for me anyway...



Yeah, but it's canon.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> They was the worst excuse "Itachimoto" gave. The Kyuubi inside Naruto only has 50% of its original power/chakra so theoretically 7 Bijuus are more than enough to balance Kyuubi's power.
> 
> All that explanation is a big BS for me anyway...



who said that akatsuki knows about kyuubi being 50% in naruto?


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> It's because the Nine-Tails is correct in its statement: "you are naive." Naruto still acts like a fucking child, despite trying to protect his friends, and it has become quite exasperating the way he consistently hyperventilates worries about Sasuke.
> 
> It's just becoming so god-awful that there aren't any more words left to cover it.



we knew this was always going to be the case do you remember the conversation naruto and jiriaya had before they left. naruto said he would remain a fool for life and would try to bring sasuke back. people should realize this is never gonna change. kishi like the whole bonds thing. maybe he had a crush on a fried in grade school or whatever but who cares.


----------



## jso (May 11, 2011)

He's not worried about Sasuke anymore :S

In fact he hasnt been worried about that since they last met, when he resolved to just fight some sense into him. That was the whole point of the hyperventilating.. to show him go through the worst before he gets back in his stride. If you remember, Kakashi makes a note of how peaceful he looks in his poisoned sleep having finally gotten that burden off his shoulders. He's only worried about stopping this war atm and Sasuke is merely an objective.


----------



## Red Raptor (May 11, 2011)

It seems the spoiler people aren't even that vested in providing more spoilers/ the full script? Very different from past weeks....


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Red Raptor said:


> It seems the spoiler people aren't even that vested in providing more spoilers/ the full script? Very different from past weeks....



it's too early for that. also, there isn't much happening in the chapter.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (May 11, 2011)

Well at least we finally got to see naruto vs sasuke....... kinda boring chapter but.... naruto making Kyyubi look stupid was kinda funny


----------



## Sword Sage (May 11, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> Well at least we finally got to see naruto vs sasuke....... kinda



But this foreshadows Naruto vs Sasuke thats coming up next.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

Maybe this chapter is going to show Sasuke at the very end, having the blind fold coming off and such.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

we have

man, people are gonna have fun editing this


----------



## vered (May 11, 2011)

nothing special from the pics.lets hope the script tell us more.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 11, 2011)

Last pic = Garuto is here.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 11, 2011)

This chapter is going to be so boring.  

Just talking, nothing else. What a waste of chapter. Its like a filler.


----------



## Leptirica (May 11, 2011)

I don't know, I kinda like it. It makes a previously odd moment significant somehow - much like Itachi's poke. 

Naruto sure was weak back at the Academy. I don't get why Sasuke reacted that way, though. 

I'm going to take this chapter as Kishi preparing us for Naruto and Kyuubi working together in the Naruto vs. Sasuke that is fast-approaching.


----------



## Nightblade (May 11, 2011)

Naruto


----------



## Hiroshi (May 11, 2011)

I actually like this flashback.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (May 11, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> This chapter is going to be so boring.
> 
> Just talking, nothing else. What a waste of chapter. Its like a filler.



You realize this manga has a story, right? Not every panel will be mindless action. What a dumb post.


----------



## cloudsymph (May 11, 2011)

can't stand naruto's speeches >_>


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 11, 2011)

beside the shitty garbage that is the flashback I'm enjoying every panel kyuubi's in.


----------



## Klue (May 11, 2011)

Did Naruto just walk within the Kyuubi's "cage"?


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> This chapter is going to be so boring.
> 
> Just talking, nothing else. What a waste of chapter. Its like a filler.


i just like this chapter for this pic 
we have





Klue said:


> Did Naruto just walk within the Kyuubi's "cage"?



lol kyuubi's a joke now


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 11, 2011)

ffs the sasunarutards are gonna have a field day...again.


----------



## Big Bοss (May 11, 2011)

Last page was cool, well chapter was meh, now to wait for the next one.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (May 11, 2011)

100% Ichigo said:


> You realize this manga has a story, right? Not every panel will be mindless action. What a dumb post.



And so far the story has been getting worse. 

Akatsuki development
Kisame Death
Konan Death
Nagato Death
Edo Sasori and Edo Deidara death against Kankuro
Kin and Gin death against Darui
Hanzo death

You know the story isn't getting any better. I for one can't stand Naruto's speech.

The last page was pretty cool though. Where's Minato, I thought he will be in there as well.


----------



## Icegaze (May 11, 2011)

Chibi Hinata! 

_Quel bout de chou!_


----------



## bearzerger (May 11, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> I don't know, I kinda like it. It makes a previously odd moment significant somehow - much like Itachi's poke.
> 
> Naruto sure was weak back at the Academy. I don't get why Sasuke reacted that way, though.
> 
> I'm going to take this chapter as Kishi preparing us for Naruto and Kyuubi working together in the Naruto vs. Sasuke that is fast-approaching.



Not quite. In a way the Kyuubi has set a challenge for Naruto. "Show me what you can do about the war and Sasuke with your softhearted attitude" that's basically the gist of it. Until Naruto has succeeded in that challenge the Kyuubi will keep rejecting Naruto. So any cooperation between Naruto and the Kyuubi is only likely to happen after the war and the fight with Sasuke.


----------



## Sorin (May 11, 2011)

--->my reaction to this chapter.


----------



## Icegaze (May 11, 2011)

Last panel of this chapter is already a solid contender for best panel of the war arc.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (May 11, 2011)

I see a little Shino in this chapter, awesome. Have we ever seen him that young before? Interesting how he has a hood there, he dropped the hooded style when he was 12 or so, then went back to it at 16 or so. Make up your mind Shino, you're awesome either way 

Oh and I saw a White Zetsu Clone leg...chapter is therefore perfect. 

Not much of an action chapter, but I like the looks of it regardless.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> ffs the sasunarutards are gonna have a field day...again.



at least we will have a good laugh or two from it 


Icegaze said:


> Chibi Hinata!
> 
> _Quel bout de chou!_



i think anime chibi hinata was better.


----------



## Sesha (May 11, 2011)

Kyuubi looks like a gremlin.


----------



## auem (May 11, 2011)

what a waste of pages...


----------



## Sesha (May 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Last panel of this chapter is already a solid contender for best panel of the war arc.



That's not saying much.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

i guess sasuke is on top in this relationship.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> i guess sasuke is on top in this relationship.



Of course he is.
Could you really imagine Naruto being Sasuke's seme.
It's an odd image,


----------



## Icegaze (May 11, 2011)

Why do I have the impression that Naruto just raep'd Kyubi in the last page of this chapter, as in violated to the fullest... wow.  Look at the demon now. He looks like a beaten pup.


----------



## Leptirica (May 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Not quite. In a way the Kyuubi has set a challenge for Naruto. "Show me what you can do about the war and Sasuke with your softhearted attitude" that's basically the gist of it. Until Naruto has succeeded in that challenge the Kyuubi will keep rejecting Naruto. So any cooperation between Naruto and the Kyuubi is only likely to happen after the war and the fight with Sasuke.



Except, Kyuubi is taking Naruto's chakra and it's changing him. Perhaps Naruto took it as a challenge, but I think Kyuubi meant is as a warning.


----------



## vered (May 11, 2011)

no RS mention from looking at the script.
basicly no new info from what i can gather from the google trans.
better wait for next week.


----------



## GunX2 (May 11, 2011)

Killer Zylos Wolf said:


> I see a little Shino in this chapter, awesome. Have we ever seen him that young before? Interesting how he has a hood there, he dropped the hooded style when he was 12 or so, then went back to it at 16 or so. Make up your mind Shino, you're awesome either way
> 
> Oh and* I saw a White Zetsu Clone leg...chapter is therefore perfect*.
> 
> Not much of an action chapter, but I like the looks of it regardless.





Oh you.


----------



## Leptirica (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> i guess sasuke is on top in this relationship.



 Top and bottom aren't quite as literal as all that. Sasuke is straddling Naruto, you will notice.


----------



## ryz (May 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Chibi Hinata!


She looks like a shrunken version of her pre-time skip self, her head looks a bit weird, being that big, and her hands being too small in comparison.

I concur with another poster, the anime chibi version was better, though the blush stickers were a tad too much.


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> And so far the story has been getting worse.
> 
> Akatsuki development
> Kisame Death
> ...



just cause you dont like it does not mean other dont. people call everything filler when it aint since kishi wrote it


----------



## God of Turmoil (May 11, 2011)

lol. Did Kishi forget that Kyuubi's supposed to me emaciated and actually physically restrained?


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 11, 2011)

kyuubi during the bomb training

HATERS GONNA HAAATE~


----------



## Krombacher (May 11, 2011)

I have to admit, I dont see the purpose of the chapter. I guess next chapter Kyubi will give Naruto his powers freely or something like that. Otherwise Kishi wouldnt have a reason to make this chapter.


----------



## Asclepius (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> i just like this chapter for this pic
> we have
> 
> lol kyuubi's a joke now


I couldn't agree more with you. 
Cutest page from the main characters  in a long time. Kushina arc was like 10 months ago, right?



bloodplzkthxlol said:


> ffs the sasunarutards are gonna have a field day...again.


 No kidding!



Addy said:


> i guess sasuke is on top in this relationship.





Vocal Violence said:


> Of course he is.
> Could you really imagine Naruto being Sasuke's seme.
> It's an odd image,



Agreed. The screaming one is usually the uke... Naruto screams much more than Sasuke.


----------



## Sesha (May 11, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Why do I have the impression that Naruto just raep'd Kyubi in the last page of this chapter, as in violated to the fullest... wow.  Look at the demon now. He looks like a beaten pup.



It's pathetic that what was formerly the most powerful demon has been reduced to a mangy dog being kicked around with a giant proverbial boot.


----------



## Narutaru (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> i guess sasuke is on top in this relationship.





> A top is a person who penetrates, a bottom is one who receives penetration



It looks like he's about to take it up the ass while reaching for Naruto's penor to me.

The fourth and last page look great, besides that the only significant thing this chapter seems to be the explanation about that little hand shake you do after a duel since it happened during VotE. This whole little conversation might also lead in to Naruto working with Kyuubi.


----------



## Coldhands (May 11, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> kyuubi during the bomb training
> 
> HATERS GONNA HAAATE~



That's the real Biju Dama


----------



## Sesha (May 11, 2011)

Gabe said:


> just cause you dont like it does not mean other dont. people call everything filler when it aint since kishi wrote it



Anything that adds nothing to the story, only filling space, and just regurgitates things we already knew is filler.


----------



## jso (May 11, 2011)

*Some gems from Chrome's translate feature:*

I will not lick me forever Bye Naruto! ! !
Kyuubi ...
Kyuubi does not know you! It's sweet! !

Kyuubi ... but that day from that day you were aware that it is the Husband ...

I clove to be sissies!

What happened to me to be laid from now! !

Come and fuck Usuratonkachi Naruto !

Naruto Sasuke fall, before the face of Naruto fist
Did I grinded around ー gah! !
Sasuke Ino Wow I can see this! !


----------



## bearzerger (May 11, 2011)

Leptirica said:


> Except, Kyuubi is taking Naruto's chakra and it's changing him. Perhaps Naruto took it as a challenge, but I think Kyuubi meant is as a warning.



It's both. The Kyuubi is refusing Naruto's beliefs. He's telling Naruto that he'll fail if he remains soft. Naruto will have to proof to the Kyuubi that he's wrong and that Naruto is right. Only when the Kyuubi accepts Naruto's beliefs will he change.



Krombacher said:


> I have to admit, I dont see the purpose of the chapter. I guess next chapter Kyubi will give Naruto his powers freely or something like that. Otherwise Kishi wouldnt have a reason to make this chapter.



Aside from a nice flashback and a set up for progress between Naruto and Kyuubi Kishi is in a way directly adressing certain readers.
How many people on the forum have been bitching about Naruto's words when he heard about the war and decided to leave the island? I figure we can take the reaction here as representative for the entire fandom. 
Kishi has the Kyuubi take the role of all those who disliked Naruto's decision and has him confront Naruto on it. Kishi is basically telling all those haters to shut up and wait cause he wants to show them something awesome.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2011)

Wasn't expecting to see Kyuubi appear again unless it was about Madara trying to extract him out of Naruto, nor the comparison he made of Nagato.

I liked the flashback, always good to see the Rookies when they were little.

Naruto's STFU to him looks epic, I think that what makes it even better is that he went to say it right in front of him, looking him in the eye.



Icegaze said:


> Chibi Hinata!
> 
> _Quel bout de chou!_



Where?  Shika, Chouji, Ino, Sakura and Sasuke are there. I don't see her anywhere.


----------



## Krombacher (May 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I think you mistake Kishi's intent in this chapter. Aside from a nice flashback and a set up for progress between Naruto and Kyuubi Kishi is in a way directly adressing certain readers. How many people on the forum have been bitching about Naruto's words when he heard about the war and decided to leave the island? I figure we can take the reaction here as representative for the entire fandom. Kishi has the Kyuubi take the role of all those who disliked Naruto's decision and has him confront Naruto on it. Kishi is basically telling all those haters to shut up and wait cause he wants to show them something awesome.



Nice thought 

But I think its likier Kishi expanded this chapter with the flashback so he can give the Kyubi Naruto developement next chapter. Its just his style


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> Of course he is.
> Could you really imagine Naruto being Sasuke's seme.
> It's an odd image,



good point. no wonder all fanart make naruto the uke


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

so naruto can control the seal with a move of his hand. interesting wonder if he can use the toris in the real world like kushina was able to use the chakra chain as her seal and in the outer world.


----------



## Sesha (May 11, 2011)

ryz said:


> She looks like a shrunken version of her pre-time skip self, her head looks a bit weird, being that big, and her hands being too small in comparison.
> 
> I concur with another poster, the anime chibi version was better, though the blush stickers were a tad too much.



Her eyes look like they've reached some kind of singularity and absorbed themselves in two big blots of white.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Oh you.



zetsu > all 


bloodplzkthxlol said:


> kyuubi during the bomb training
> 
> HATERS GONNA HAAATE~



best jutsu ever


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> It's both. The Kyuubi is refusing Naruto's beliefs. He's telling Naruto that he'll fail if he remains soft. Naruto will have to proof to the Kyuubi that he's wrong and that Naruto is right. Only when the Kyuubi accepts Naruto's beliefs will he change.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good post i agree that this maybe a way of kishi telling unhappy fans about naruto leaving to shut up and wait to see what he will do


----------



## ryz (May 11, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Where?  Shika, Chouji, Ino, Sakura and Sasuke are there. I don't see her anywhere.



we have

Second panel.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 11, 2011)

a color page already? wow that was fast.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Narutaru said:


> It looks like he's about to take it up the ass while reaching for Naruto's penor to me.



the sick part is that they are 8 years old.......... but that's not gonna stop me from making fun of them


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Anything that adds nothing to the story, only filling space, and just regurgitates things we already knew is filler.



no it ain't people may not like it but it is still not filler since the author made it. people are just obsessed with the words filler and fodder in this forum. and use them in a wrong usually


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> good point. no wonder all fanart make naruto the uke



All fanart, doujinshi, and fanfic's make Sasuke the seme just about. 
I approve of it.


----------



## vered (May 11, 2011)

naruto also used one torri this time for the kyubiis head after a mere motion of the hand.but it seems he has complete control over the seal .


----------



## LazyWaka (May 11, 2011)

Other than Kyuubi looking really derp in half the panels he's shown in and more sasunaru fanservice, the chapter looks ok, I guess.


----------



## manga genius (May 11, 2011)

All I have to say is Naruto is gonna be incredibly nerfed.

Can you really imagine Naruto in full control of the kyuubi's power losing at this point?

I can see Naruto never utilizing the kyuubi to its full potential, just imagine what the kyuubi has shown so far with just a portion of its power.

Now realize Naruto has full control of all its power and you'll realize realistically naruto shouldn't have much problem putting and end to this war, but we all know he'll struggle its basic shounen rule, the hero always struggle to beat the final villain in the end.

Naruto will be NERFED.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> All fanart, doujinshi, and fanfic's make Sasuke the seme just about.
> I approve of it.


sasuke and naruto are the only couple in the manga that makes sens. even more than the married ones.


Leptirica said:


> Top and bottom aren't quite as literal as all that. Sasuke is straddling Naruto, you will notice.



stop ruining the fun


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (May 11, 2011)

Shibi Kiba and Shibi Shino


----------



## ryz (May 11, 2011)

Sesha said:


> Her eyes look like they've reached some kind of singularity and absorbed themselves in two big blots of white.


 That's common for Hyuugas, Kishi has often skipped the circle that describes their iris.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> sasuke and naruto are the only couple in the manga that makes sens. even more than the married ones.



ok now you're just trying to start something.


----------



## bearzerger (May 11, 2011)

manga genius said:


> All I have to say is Naruto is gonna be incredibly nerfed.
> 
> Can you really imagine Naruto in full control of the kyuubi's power losing at this point?
> 
> ...



I don't think so. This isn't DB or Bleach. Yes, the Kyuubi does give Naruto overwhelming power, but power alone won't be enough to defeat Madara, Sasuke or Kabuto. All three have the tools they need to deal with raw power. Naruto can and will struggle to defeat them and it will be his brains and trickery as well as his power which will allow him to succeed.

All those threads on how Naruto is now untouchable are a load of BS if you ask me. Anyone who seriously believes that Naruto will be more than a fraction stronger than Sasuke with EMS in their fight should get his or her brain checked through by a doctor cause there's something wrong in there.


----------



## kingcools (May 11, 2011)

looks like a boring filler chapter


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2011)

ryz said:


> we have
> 
> Second panel.



My bad.  Thanks!

Seems all the original Rookie 9 appear here, with the exception of Team Gai. Understandable, they're like a year older.


----------



## Space Jam (May 11, 2011)

i`m laughin at all the people with post like "this fight WILL happen this week" "That fight WILL begin next chapter" haha it didn't happen


----------



## AceBizzle (May 11, 2011)

I do like how Naruto's answer to everything is basically, "Ill do it anyway! Stfu!"


----------



## Jin-E (May 11, 2011)

Like the chap, seeing the young rookies again is nice.

....In b4 someone accuse me of pedo innuendo


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 11, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> I do like how Naruto's answer to everything is basically, "Ill do it anyway! Stfu!"



kyuubi and itachi were all like "but you're so naive" and naruto's like. "yeah well....yeah."


----------



## Asclepius (May 11, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> ok now you're just trying to start something.



Yeah, he is trying to get me excited and talkative... Well, me and all the yaoi fans. 

Aww man, Kishi likes to repeat SasuNaru moments on later ages. I can already foresee Naruto and Sasuke staring at each other again like that cause Naruto will refuse to attack Sasuke and Sasuke won't have the guts to ignore Naruto's babyblue eyes.


----------



## Coldhands (May 11, 2011)

AceBizzle said:


> I do like how Naruto's answer to everything is basically, "Ill do it anyway! Stfu!"



Yeah ;D. 

Sasuke: you'll never change me, naruto, i'm eeeevil now mwahhhaha!!1 i'll kill you, mofo!
Naruto: stfu, sauce, you know I'll save you in the end lol


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> ok now you're just trying to start something.



i don't know what you are talking about


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> sasuke and naruto are the only couple in the manga that makes sens. even more than the married ones.
> 
> 
> stop ruining the fun



Not true.
I could think of one more, but it would be because of my own preferences.
If things went slightly differently I honestly could so ItachixSasuke making sense. 

But it's clear SasuNaru going to get married.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

the sad thing about hinata in this chapter is that the filler chibi anime hinata is better............. yes, even with the annoying 24/7 blush


----------



## Hitt (May 11, 2011)

I don't get the point of this chapter, at all.  What is Kishi taking a page out of the anime now with showing pointless "flashbacks" showing what we already know?  And unlike the anime, which just shows the exact same stuff, Kishi  is not saving any EFFORT here since he is drawing "new" panels.

I just don't get it.  I know the audience this is aimed after, but teenagers are not that stupid nor have ADD to the point they forget the central tenants of this manga's plot.  The mind boggles.


----------



## Nathan Copeland (May 11, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Dude to the right of Naruto:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dude Probaly was the Fuck You Ninja . . . but yea he look cool as fuck


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 11, 2011)

Hitt said:


> I don't get the point of this chapter, at all.  What is Kishi taking a page out of the anime now with showing pointless "flashbacks" showing what we already know?  And unlike the anime, which just shows the exact same stuff, Kishi  is not saving any EFFORT here since he is drawing "new" panels.
> 
> I don't get it.  I know the audience this is aimed after, but teenagers are not that stupid nor have ADD to the point they forget the central tenants of this manga's plot.  The mind boggles.



kishi just wants more views from his crazed yaoi fanbase  money makes the world go round it seems


----------



## T7 Bateman (May 11, 2011)

If we go by what kishi wrote on the cover of one chapter the pairing goes NaruSas


----------



## Jin-E (May 11, 2011)

Lol at the smilies in the trans. Know its unintensional but still


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> Not true.
> I could think of one more, but it would be because of my own preferences.
> If things went slightly differently I honestly could so ItachixSasuke making sense.
> 
> But it's clear SasuNaru going to get married.



i*c*st?  but i will let it slide this time 

no, naruto and sasuke will have a bastard child outside of marriage 

proof


----------



## vered (May 11, 2011)

i think that ohana noted that madara and hashirama statues did the same mark of conflict as it were told in this chapter .
seems like its some kind of a code.


----------



## ryz (May 11, 2011)

Nathan Copeland said:


> Dude Probably was the Fuck You Ninja . . . but yea he look cool as fuck


No, that guy looked older, like in his mid-tweens (thank you, LoTR) this kid will be the same age as Naruto, in his late teens.


----------



## vered (May 11, 2011)

this flashback seems to be a forshadowing of some sorts with the hands signs and codes that reflects conflict and reconcilement.


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

yeah did not notice but the hand signs naruto and sasuke had is similar to the pose shodai and madara have in the VOTE


----------



## Fourangers (May 11, 2011)

vered said:


> i think that ohana noted that madara and hashirama statues did the same mark of conflict as it were told in this chapter .
> seems like its some kind of a code.



It's a ritual of respect between two shinobis before they start to spar .

Oh God, I'm so happy that I can read chinese.


----------



## Hitt (May 11, 2011)

vered said:


> this flashback seems to be a forshadowing of some sorts with the hands signs and codes that reflects *GAY* and *MORE GAY*.



Le Fixed......


----------



## manga genius (May 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I don't think so. This isn't DB or Bleach. Yes, the Kyuubi does give Naruto overwhelming power, but power alone won't be enough to defeat Madara, Sasuke or Kabuto. All three have the tools they need to deal with raw power. *Naruto can and will struggle to defeat them and it will be his brains and trickery as well as his power which will allow him to succeed.*
> All those threads on how Naruto is now untouchable are a load of BS if you ask me. Anyone who seriously believes that Naruto will be more than a fraction stronger than Sasuke with EMS in their fight should get his or her brain checked through by a doctor cause there's something wrong in there.



I agree with bolded since that was my point, but neither Sasuke or Kabuto has shown anything capable of dealing with the _full_ power of the kyuubi as of yet sorry. But we all know Naruto and Sasuke will be more or less equal when they fight, I never claimed otherwise. *What I'm saying is we may never see Naruto use the power of the kyuubi to its full potential.*

PS. I never claimed Naruto was untouchable, no one is.


----------



## Ferno (May 11, 2011)

I quite liked this chapter and strongly disagree that it's filler. Both us _and_ new readers needed some relevant background on the pair to remind and justify why/what Naruto and Sasuke are currently doing. They are really close friends with a strong bond, and this chapter strengthens their character development, as to avoid alienation in what is about to happen. Naruto vs Sasuke may be coming sooner than we think.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

looks like *gay*ruto is back too  

we have


----------



## ryz (May 11, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> Oh God, I'm so happy that I can read chinese.



Stop making me jealous! I can do double-entry accounting, take that!


----------



## vered (May 11, 2011)

Fourangers said:


> It's a ritual of respect between two shinobis before they start to spar .
> 
> Oh God, I'm so happy that I can read chinese.



can you translate the chapter for us?
it seems that it forshadows that unlike how it ended with hashirama and madara the ending of naruto vs sasuke will be different.


----------



## jso (May 11, 2011)

Wow the VOTE/sparring thing is actually pretty damn cool.


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> looks like *gay*ruto is back too
> 
> we have



how is that gay he showed the kyuubi who was boss. this is another word people use a lot as well. whatever it is funny


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> looks like *gay*ruto is back too



so you're saying naruto's gonna sleep with kyuubi?


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Gabe said:


> how is that gay he showed the kyuubi who was boss. this is another word people use a lot as well. whatever it is funny





bloodplzkthxlol said:


> so you're saying naruto's gonna sleep with kyuubi?



read the link under it 
we have

gayruto is back too


----------



## Sesha (May 11, 2011)

vered said:


> this flashback seems to be a forshadowing of some sorts with the hands signs and codes that reflects conflict and reconcilement.



That seems like one of those things Kishimoto would throw out at the last minute. If that's the case, then, wow, that's pretty shitty storytelling, introducing some new symbol 500 chapters into the story at the very end, probably for it to be brought up at a crucial moment during their final encounter.



Inferno Style said:


> I quite liked this chapter and strongly disagree that it's filler. Both us _and_ new readers needed some relevant background on the pair to remind and justify why/what Naruto and Sasuke are currently doing. They are really close friends with a strong bond, and this chapter strengthens their character development, as to avoid alienation in what is about to happen. Naruto vs Sasuke may be coming sooner than we think.



But we already know what they're doing. We've known what is to be known about their relationship since the start of the manga. No one is that thick that they need a reminder after 500 chapters, when the manga has banged on and on about it since day 1. Everyone knows their relationship, even every slightly significant character in the series knows. It's too little, too late.


----------



## jso (May 11, 2011)

Addy's just finding excuses to spam that 'Sasuke on top' pic lol. I count atleast 4 instances that I've personally noticed


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> i*c*st?  but i will let it slide this time
> 
> no, naruto and sasuke will have a bastard child outside of marriage
> 
> proof



Yes, brotherly love is adorable when it turns kinky. 

But yes, Kishi is making SasuNaru canon instead. 
I'd prefer it more than any of that NaruHina, NaruSaku, SasuSaku crap though.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

jso said:


> Addy's just finding excuses to spam that 'Sasuke on top' pic lol


+reps 
i will only stop until i read/find a good edit for it to satisfy me


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 11, 2011)

Kid Naruto is just so awesome.

And Naruto looking into the fox's eye and making him his bitch ? Awesomeness


----------



## lathia (May 11, 2011)

Addy why are you mad ? 

That panel is the best panel of all times.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> Yes, brotherly love is adorable when it turns kinky.
> 
> But yes, Kishi is making SasuNaru canon instead.
> I'd prefer it more than any of that NaruHina, NaruSaku, SasuSaku crap though.



narusasu is simple. 
naruto: i loves you.
sasuke: good. cause i don't.

now spam that for 500 chapters.


----------



## Jin-E (May 11, 2011)

Inferno Style said:


> I quite liked this chapter and strongly disagree that it's filler. Both us _and_ new readers needed some relevant background on the pair to remind and justify why/what Naruto and Sasuke are currently doing. They are really close friends with a strong bond, and this chapter strengthens their character development, as to avoid alienation in what is about to happen. Naruto vs Sasuke may be coming sooner than we think.



Agree

Regarding the people that thinks this is a rehash of old SasuNaru wank: In my opinion, it's quite the opposite. Kishi sorely needs to explain their interactions in their pre-Genin days that led to their claimed bond. The only thing we got prior to this is the whole "look at each other while concealing a smirk" flashback scene at VoTE.


----------



## Krombacher (May 11, 2011)

Addy its not funny to call 2 kids gay. Its just pathetic.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (May 11, 2011)

I find addy to be a pedo here.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

lathia said:


> Addy why are you mad ?
> 
> That panel is the best panel of all times.



no, i am talking about this my friend

we have

the same link is in that post but no one checked it out for some reason to understand what i am referring to.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> Addy its not funny to call 2 kids gay. Its just pathetic.



im not the only one.


bloodplzkthxlol said:


> I find addy to be a pedo here.



yeah......... wait what? 

ok, no more gay jokes


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> no, i am talking about this my friend
> 
> we have
> 
> the same link is in that post but no one checked it out for some reason to understand what i am referring to.



do you mean the link i the bottom with the girl with the green t shirt cause i dont see anything else


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> narusasu is simple.
> naruto: i loves you.
> sasuke: good. cause i don't.
> 
> now spam that for 500 chapters.



Naw, bro.
Sasuke is just acting out because he loves Naruto but doesn't want to.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Gabe said:


> do you mean the link i the bottom with the girl with the green t shirt cause i dont see anything else



what? 

i mean this link we have
do you see a page of this chapter in it?





Vocal Violence said:


> Naw, bro.
> Sasuke is just acting out because he loves Naruto but doesn't want to.



looks like im gonna stop the gay jokes thing for a while  

people think im a pedo now


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> what?
> 
> i mean this link we have
> do you see a page of this chapter in it?
> ...



yeah and under the page their is a link of a girl with a green shirt and her foot up


----------



## Krombacher (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> im not the only one.



That doesnt excuse it. You repeat it in every post.

It is tiresome, coming here only once a week to read the spoilers and see some reactions and u always think anyone loves to read ur unfunny bitching and bad jokes about obvious things.

Well, I am happy I can add people like u to my ignore list.

To not to be too off topic i will say following: Kid Hinata is so cute.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> what?
> 
> i mean this link we have
> do you see a page of this chapter in it?
> ...



I don't think you're a pedo. pek

Kishi makes the gay jokes painfully obvious.
That's not your fault that you just pick up on them. :33


----------



## LazyWaka (May 11, 2011)

I hate how its impossible for kishi to make someone look cool without making someone else look lame, though.


----------



## Gunners (May 11, 2011)

Kyuubi has lost all his dignity. Naruto forced his head into the ground so he could look him straight in the eye, the same way you'd let a dog know who is in charge.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2011)

I sense that Kishi will end the rematch between Naruto and Sasuke the same way he did with their sparring in this chapter. The only diferences will be that it'll be Naruto the one about to land the final punch to Sasuke, only to stop inches away and then unclench his fist to help him get up.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Vocal Violence said:


> I don't think you're a pedo. pek
> 
> Kishi makes the gay jokes painfully obvious.
> That's not your fault that you just pick up on them. :33



thanks 
not to mention that the chapter has nothing else to talk about. 

what? naruto owning kyubi again? when it comes to kyuubi, i came to a point were he is just a joke right now so i don't care.

and that's it. either this or naruto and sasuke's relationship.

the sad thing is that people will make 10000000 threads about how badass naruto is since there is nothing in this chapter but that.


----------



## Fourangers (May 11, 2011)

ryz said:


> Stop making me jealous! I can do double-entry accounting, take that!



Yes, I also appreciate very much your double-entry accounting talent. 



vered said:


> can you translate the chapter for us?
> it seems that it forshadows that unlike how it ended with hashirama and madara the ending of naruto vs sasuke will be different.



The whole chapter?  *makes a lazy face*

I can translate the part that you were interested in.

Basically Naruto and Sasuke were going to spar as part of the class. Chouji and Shikamaru were going to spar before but Chouji didn't want to fight and Shikamaru was getting all lazy. Kiba commented that Shikamaru is so lazy that it'll be a miracle if Shika ever becomes chuunin while Shino responded that: ...well, who knows.

They were going to start the fight but before, Iruka demanded that they did the ritual of the sparring. He started explaining that the first part, with both ninjas having the indicator and the middle finger positioned together (like Hashirama and Madara at the statues in VoTE) symbolize that you're ready for combat against your opponent.

Once both shinobis finished the sparring, they have the finger linking, which is used to finish the first symbolism, as a way to show that both opponents are good friends. (aka, this sparring is inoffensive and it's only a good sport)


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Kyuubi has lost all his dignity. Naruto forced his head into the ground so he could look him straight in the eye, the same way you'd let a dog know who is in charge.



he lost it a long time ago


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> thanks
> not to mention that the chapter has nothing else to talk about.
> 
> what? naruto owning kyubi again? when it comes to kyuubi, i came to a point were he is just a joke right now so i don't care.
> ...



True.
I'll be expecting to see an edit from that NaruSasu panel by you in the Library.
Don't let me down. 

Naruto already owned Kyuubi.
Who even cares about that overly anymore?


----------



## Sorin (May 11, 2011)

Addy you're annoying.Seriously gay jokes?

Anyway... i present you Naruto and Kyuubi.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (May 11, 2011)

horrible chap it seems


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> That doesnt excuse it. You repeat it in every post.
> 
> It is tiresome, coming here only once a week to read the spoilers and see some reactions and u always think anyone loves to read ur unfunny bitching and bad jokes about obvious things.
> 
> Well, I am happy I can add people like u to my ignore list.



good for you 



Vocal Violence said:


> Naw, bro.
> Sasuke is just acting out because he loves Naruto but doesn't want to.





> To not to be too off topic i will say following: Kid Hinata is so cute.


 i don't know why but she looks drawn wrongly for some reason.





Sorin said:


> Addy you're annoying.Seriously gay jokes?
> 
> Anyway... i present you Naruto and Kyuubi.



that's why i stopped it for now.  

i am going to hell for laughing at this but screw it 

ill make fun of kyuuni instead


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 11, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Kyuubi has lost all his dignity. Naruto forced his head into the ground so he could look him straight in the eye, the same way you'd let a dog know who is in charge.


Kishi might as well just let Madara have the Kyuubi to revive the Juubi. Kyuubi went from being the strongest badass in the manga to being everyone's bitch. 

This is a rather useless chapter besides Naruto/Kyuubi. Do we really need to see another NaruSasu flashback to see how much Naruto cares about him.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

Kyuubi is losing it's badassary.
I hope Naruto at least makes the best of it's power somehow.


----------



## Space Jam (May 11, 2011)

Krombacher said:


> That doesnt excuse it. You repeat it in every post.
> 
> It is tiresome, coming here only once a week to read the spoilers and see some reactions and u always think anyone loves to read ur unfunny bitching and bad jokes about obvious things.
> 
> ...



i know right? That dude is a fucking dumbass. Everyone's a comedian. 
..and it just gets repeated over and over. jesus christ


----------



## AoshiKun (May 11, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Kyuubi has lost all his dignity. Naruto forced his head into the ground so he could look him straight in the eye, the same way you'd let a dog know who is in charge.


So much about an evil demon fox feared by many which one swing of it's mighty tail could crumble mountains and cause tsunamis 

Bijuus are dogs nowadays...



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I sense that Kishi will end the rematch between Naruto and Sasuke the same way he did with their sparring in this chapter. The only diferences will be that it'll be Naruto the one about to land the final punch to Sasuke, only to stop inches away and then unclench his fist to help him get up.


And then Naruto will tell how much he loves Sasuke and they are going to live together forever and ever?


----------



## Crush! (May 11, 2011)

I swear I don't know why some of you read this story.

It's been about Naruto and Sasuke from day one, and will always be about them. If you don't like it you can't ever really like this story. You're essentially a masochist, and that's the end of it.


----------



## Addy (May 11, 2011)

Gabe said:


> yeah and under the page their is a link of a girl with a green shirt and her foot up



all i see is advertisement for shrek the third.


----------



## Gunners (May 11, 2011)

Lelouch71 said:


> Kishi might as well just let Madara have the Kyuubi to revive the Juubi. Kyuubi went from being the strongest badass in the manga to being everyone's bitch.
> 
> This is a rather useless chapter besides Naruto/Kyuubi. Do we really need to see another NaruSasu flashback to see how much Naruto cares about him.



To be honest yes, a lot of people claim that Naruto's concern over Sasuke in unrealistic on the basis that he has only known him for a year. The flashbacks highlight that characters bonded before they actually formed groups. Though people should have been able to work this out, some things need to be spelled out. 

Anyway, the reason why it is annoying is because it is a weekly release, in a volume consisting of 190 pages, the flashback would take up 4 pages. It's not that big a deal.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 11, 2011)

To be fair to Kyuubi, i'd like to see Naruto that cocky around him without the seal there.


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

Addy said:


> all i see is advertisement for shrek the third.



i guess everyone get different links



HachibiWaka said:


> To be fair to Kyuubi, i'd like to see Naruto that cocky around him without the seal there.



it looks like he was in the cage with the kyuubi before he left so the kyuubi had a chance to do something


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I sense that Kishi will end the rematch between Naruto and Sasuke the same way he did with their sparring in this chapter. The only diferences will be that it'll be Naruto the one about to land the final punch to Sasuke, only to stop inches away and then unclench his fist to help him get up.



Then Sasuke accepts to be helped... only to fake is defeat and score a killing blow 

Kyuubi: -I told you, Naruto! You're so naive!.........


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> To be fair to Kyuubi, i'd like to see Naruto that cocky around him without the seal there.



He still would be.
He is Kishi's Mary Sue after all.
Kishi would just do something to embarrass Kyuubi.


----------



## bearzerger (May 11, 2011)

Crush! said:


> I swear I don't know why some of you read this story.
> 
> It's been about Naruto and Sasuke from day one, and will always be about them. If you don't like it you can't ever really like this story. You're essentially a masochist, and that's the end of it.



Obviously they read it because they want to see shinobi using cool jutsu on every single page. The story? That's just annoying filler in between the jutsu. They are what really counts.


----------



## shintebukuro (May 11, 2011)

I don't mind the Naruto/Sasuke flashback...but Jesus Christ Kishi, you could have at least gave us some kind of real cliffhanger at the end.

_Something_ for us to talk about. Telegrams this week is going to be boring as hell. We're gonna have omg chibi Hinata threads, Kyuubi is everyone's bitch threads, and Naruto is going to be frends with Kyuubi threads.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 11, 2011)

Gabe said:


> it looks like he was in the cage with the kyuubi before he left so the kyuubi had a chance to do something



he pinned Kyuubi down with his seal pillar thing.


----------



## Gabe (May 11, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> he pinned Kyuubi down with his seal pillar thing.



before that, naruto even gave his back to the kyuubi and it did nothing


----------



## Garfield (May 11, 2011)

Why was this sudden conversation with the kyuubi chapter thrown in? What purpose does it serve? Does he really need to remind us all of Naruto's intentions in this whole affair again and again and again?


----------



## LazyWaka (May 11, 2011)

Gabe said:


> before that, naruto even gave his back to the kyuubi and it did nothing



Because it knows that at any moment naruto could just use his seal to stop him.

Right now that Cage is about as dangerous as a petting zoo because of that.


----------



## Ichiurto (May 11, 2011)

I expect two things after this chapter:

Kyuubi turning to Good!Kyuubi and actually helping Naruto/The Alliance (Spurred on by Naruto this chapter, and feeling his chakra being sealed via the Kin/Gin brothers)

Naruto to suffer a lose very soon. One thing that you can count on with Kishimoto when it comes to writing Naruto, the moment Naruto gets a panel looking cool, he'll get ten more looking pathetic.

So, look for Madara/Sasuke to pwn Naruto in the face, and Naruto to get saved by the Kyuubi, who fights the GedoStatue to save the Alliance.


----------



## Adagio (May 11, 2011)

adee said:


> Why was this sudden conversation with the kyuubi chapter thrown in? What purpose does it serve? Does he really need to remind us all of Naruto's intentions in this whole affair again and again and again?



I think Kishimoto wanted to bring attention to the fact that even though Naruto gained full control over the Kyuubi's chakra, the fox still plays an important role. I also find it interesting that it was able to regain its form after draining Naruto's chakra, perhaps there's importance in that.


----------



## bearzerger (May 11, 2011)

FearTear said:


> Then Sasuke accepts to be helped... only to fake is defeat and score a killing blow
> 
> Kyuubi: -I told you, Naruto! You're so naive!.........



You know, that's kinda how I really expect their fight to play out. Naruto hesitating a fraction of a second. Sasuke exploiting it to land a killing blow which doesn't kill Naruto immediately and then Naruto finally defeats Sasuke making him unable to lift a finger before he collapses from bloodloss.


----------



## Hitt (May 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> You know, that's kinda how I really expect their fight to play out. Naruto hesitating a fraction of a second. Sasuke exploiting it to land a killing blow which doesn't kill Naruto immediately and then Naruto finally defeats Sasuke making him unable to lift a finger before he collapses from bloodloss.



Then Madara decides to dispose of Sasuke saying "You are no longer needed, HA I AM THE EBIL", forcing a "NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" out of Naruto...

Berserk button pressed, Godruto is born, etc, etc, etc.


----------



## Lelouch71 (May 11, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> I expect two things after this chapter:
> 
> Kyuubi turning to Good!Kyuubi and actually helping Naruto/The Alliance (Spurred on by Naruto this chapter, and feeling his chakra being sealed via the Kin/Gin brothers)
> 
> ...


The sad thing is this is so true. Naruto will probably do something cool then a few chapters later Kishi makes a fool out of him again.


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> You know, that's kinda how I really expect their fight to play out. Naruto hesitating a fraction of a second. Sasuke exploiting it to land a killing blow which doesn't kill Naruto immediately and then Naruto finally defeats Sasuke making him unable to lift a finger before he collapses from bloodloss.



Without Sasuke's redemption.


----------



## Rose (May 11, 2011)

HachibiWaka said:


> I hate how its impossible for kishi to make someone look cool without making someone else look lame, though.



I know right.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 11, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> You know, that's kinda how I really expect their fight to play out. Naruto hesitating a fraction of a second. Sasuke exploiting it to land a killing blow which doesn't kill Naruto immediately and then Naruto finally defeats Sasuke making him unable to lift a finger before he collapses from bloodloss.


And how that would help Sasuke's redemption?


----------



## auem (May 11, 2011)

chap out...


----------



## FearTear (May 11, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> And how that would help Sasuke's redemption?



Indeed. It would NOT. 

By the way, Kishimoto must stop to hype this Naruto's "plan" to deal with both Sasuke and the war, the risk of disappointment is huge.


----------



## Garfield (May 11, 2011)

Adagio said:


> I think Kishimoto wanted to bring attention to the fact that even though Naruto gained full control over the Kyuubi's chakra, the fox still plays an important role. I also find it interesting that it was able to regain its form after draining Naruto's chakra, perhaps there's importance in that.


I am of the opinion that it's Kishi hinting Naruto is soon going to face, guess who: Sasuke


----------



## Nuzents (May 11, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Kyuubi has lost all his dignity. Naruto forced his head into the ground so he could look him straight in the eye, the same way you'd let a dog know who is in charge.



lol, I was thinking the same thing.  He is treating Kyuubi like he just pee'ed in the house.  Bad Boy


----------



## xXHancockXx (May 11, 2011)

I can?t believe it! -.-
Such a boring a chapter about the gay relationship between Naruto and Sasuke and some nonsense dialogues Naruto/Kyuubi...
Really disappointing. Hopefully the chapter next week will be better.


----------



## Mio Akiyama (May 11, 2011)

This chapter was so dull.
A flashback and quick talk with Kyuubi, my god.
I hope the next chapter isn't the same type of thing.


----------



## Selva (May 11, 2011)

I'm starting to get some serious vibes from this chapter. It reminds me of Madoka Magica if there's someone here who watched it:

*Spoiler*: _Madoka Magica spoilers_ 



Kyubee was also questioning what Homura can do to save Madoka and whether Madoka can save the world too. It ended with Madoka deciding to bear all the hatred and pain of all the magical girls in the world and as a result she became some sort of a Goddess. She changed the world and created a new world where there are no witches.



Well, I dunno. It reminded me of it lol


----------



## Monixman (May 11, 2011)

Well damn. Naruto has sure grown up. And it seems like he's starting to get the Kyuubi even on his side.


----------



## Nuuskis (May 11, 2011)

I liked this chapter, it was interesting and it was nice to see Kyuubi again.
Though it came little as a surprise by how Kyuubi knew about Nagato and Sasuke being crazy by hatred.

Kyuubi just joined the manipulating bastards-club. 
(Even though it failed)


----------



## kx11 (May 11, 2011)

so now naruto is the nine tail beast pimp ?


----------



## ch1p (May 11, 2011)

That last pannel was so greatm god damn it. As was young Naruto, so full of attitude. I want more filler academy days if what we're seeing is awesome Naruto.


----------



## Desolation (May 11, 2011)

SacredX said:


> You misunderstand.  Most of the complaining comes from the majority of the chapter being a flashback, which is not necessary.  Most of us knew Naruto could tame the Kyuubi when h flat out defeated it.  Even if one would still say the last part of this chapter was necessary, the flashback was too long and not necessary.



I was responding to the people who were angry that Naruto was so easily able to control the kyuubi.  If that was sasuke everyone would have said that was  incredible.  Naruto was able to suppressed the kyuubi like it was nothing.


----------



## jso (May 11, 2011)

So is there a chapter next week or do we have to wait an extra week? I'm sure I remember something about us only getting 2 chapters this month instead of 4.


----------



## Desolation (May 11, 2011)

jso said:


> So is there a chapter next week or do we have to wait an extra week? I'm sure I remember something about us only getting 2 chapters this month instead of 4.



That was a mistake.  There was only one break for golden week.


----------



## SacredX (May 11, 2011)

Desolation said:


> I was responding to the people who were angry that Naruto was so easily able to control the kyuubi.  If that was sasuke everyone would have said that was  incredible.  Naruto was able to suppressed the kyuubi like it was nothing.



Oh whoops, I guess I was the one misunderstanding.  Carry on :x


----------



## Desolation (May 11, 2011)

SacredX said:


> Oh whoops, I guess I was the one misunderstanding.  Carry on :x



NO problem.  Mistakes Happen


----------



## AlphaDragoon (May 11, 2011)

Goddamn at Naruto.  He opened the seal just to walk inside and then brought that shit back down on Kyuubi like a ton of bricks, stood on his face and looked him in the eye to diss him like a boss.

Well played Kishi.  Uber-strong, supremely confident Naruto is a real badass.


----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 11, 2011)

^hellz to da yeahz!

i enjoyed this chapter more than madara's annoying wank, but i still look forward to the 2nd stage of the war. this chapter sets the tone of the war arc going into a dark mood


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (May 11, 2011)

Awesome chapter. 



AoshiKun said:


> And then Naruto will tell how much he loves Sasuke and they are going to live together forever and ever?



Only in a bad yaoi fanfic that will happen. 

It could be just after Sasuke cools down the hatred thing and is more like his old self.

Naruto: "Welcome back, teme. :risu"

Sasuke: "Get off of me, you loser. "


----------



## Skywalker (May 11, 2011)

The flashback could've been without.


----------



## Xerces (May 11, 2011)

Naruto doesn't know what he's getting himself into. You can just tell by the look on his face at the last panel, he's going insane.


----------



## Penance (May 11, 2011)

For the first time in years, I read the chapter without spoilers...and I loved it (for this chapter, only...most likely )...


----------



## SSGG (May 12, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Naruto doesn't know what he's getting himself into. You can just tell by the look on his face at the last panel, he's going insane.


 
Y'know, the first time I saw that panel, I just thought Naruto was being all cool and badass...but now that you've called him insane, I'll never be able to look at it the same way again...

Looking back at it, though, he really does seem alittle, I don't know, out of his right mind or something...


----------



## Desolation (May 12, 2011)

Xerces said:


> Naruto doesn't know what he's getting himself into. You can just tell by the look on his face at the last panel, he's going insane.



Kyuubi did not learn it's lesson from the spanking Naruto gave it last time, so Naruto had to remind him who's boss.  Kyuubi thought he could still play his bullshit mind games with Naruto, and he payed the price for his stupidity.  

Yeah I agree with you Naruto right now does not have any way to stop the war, but that is what PNJ is for.  Whatever Kishi has in mind The kyuubi has something to do with it, or their conversation would be point less.   Remember the Kyuubi is familiar enough with RS that he recognized Naruto's  Torii gates as being connect to RS, so I'm sure he has some information that will help Naruto.


----------



## Boradis (May 13, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Isnt that the same fingerlock as we were shown in VoTE?


Yeah, and it appeared in the nuns2 non-canon reprise of the fight (4:48 in this vid):

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtkHEjXi79w&feature=player_detailpage#t=288s[/YOUTUBE]

The issue on which I really diverge with Kishi on is making saving Sasuke from himself into both an all-important make-or-break task for Naruto while framing it as "if I/you can't even save one friend how can I become Hokage?"

For starters, Hiruzen couldn't "save" Danzo. Hashirama sure couldn't save Madara. Jiraiya couldn't save Orochimaru. Yet Naruto thinks saving Sasuke is the least he should be able to do. 

Also, Naruto's already saved a bunch of people from being losers or assholes so he can obviously do it. So isn't focusing on Sasuke's redemption pretty insulting to:


Neji
Gaara
Tsunade
Nagato
Konan

Not to mention about a thousand filler villains and damsels in distress, all of whom learned to live, love and laugh again because of Naruto.

But still he keeps saying, "If I can't save one friend I can't save anyone."

Someone needs to introduce him to the concept of Occam's Razor. Maybe Sasuke is just a douchebag. It's the simplest answer.


----------

